# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 14(skipping 13)



## Anthony Reid

New Home.

Can all AOL users please make sure that they make sure their notifications are not being automatically placed into their AOL spam folder... as we are getting complaints from AOL that members on this thread are reporting notifications as spam.

Thanks,
Tony

CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET  

sanh - IVF -  - testing 13/8/07 
Charlie1 -  - testing 24/8/07
birthbaby - IVF - starting DR end of Aug 07
Gail M - FET - Aug 07
leanne marie - IVF? - started DR 11/8/07


IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally  

ClaireB
Shelley
GAC
Martine
Maarias
keri
QueenVic
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong - IVF? DR Sept 07
Cleo1
Yoda - FET Winter 07
Hun 
becca
Lotties mom
Kate12 
Clare25
leanne marie 
Scoop
~SUGAR~
PaulaB
Mable
Mae1
TracyNBaz
Samia
ready4family - FET Sept 07
Edna - FET Oct/Nov 07
Ashy - on clomid
sarahc
LiziBee - waiting to start DIVF

PREGNANT  

Lynne - ICSI due 5/8/07
Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
CJ - ES/ICSI - due 31/10/07
Mish3434 - due 27/11/07
kittyt - twins - due Dec 07
owennicki - twins - due Jan 08
Minkey - IUI - due 7/4/08
Skiwizard - FET - due 22/4/08

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 
Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 
Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 
BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 
Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 
Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 
Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 
encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 
Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 
Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 
Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 
Imogen - baby girl 20/7/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes to the list......

Lou
XX


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

We're supposed to be at a father's day BBq now, but unfortunatley Evan has been sick with a fever since Friday so I'm home with Evan.  We did stop in for a bit earlier, but didn't stay long as dh's 10 month old nephew was coming and didn't want to pass anythign to him.  Dh stayed for dinner to be with his dad (and my dad) so I don't feel super guilty.  It's funny too since last time I missed our family thing cause of tx (or "my back hurt" is what everyone thought) and this time I had to miss it too.  Anyways, hoping Evan is better for school tomorrow...hate it when they're sick.  

Minkey, glad you had a nice holiday despite the rain.  It must have been a blast seeing Agatha respond to The Wiggles.  That's so great that your boss marked you as holiday so no questions from others but knew it was really sick days.  Great news that you're not far off from your IUI cycle.  I'm in the June/July thread so maybe I'll see you there.

Edna, the wait is hard isn't it?  It won't be far off once you star the process.  You'll probably have ET around when I have EC so we also may be cycling together.  Sorry the synarel is so nasty.  Never took it but have heard about the aftertaste.

Scoop, glad to hear you're feeling better.  Am hoping your AF type pain is a good sign.  I'm the same in that I work at a desk so it's not so bad returning to work.  So sorry about your key incident.  Don't blame you for just wanting to get inside.

Keri, big hugs to you.  You've been through so much recently with your friends..it's just not fair.  

kate, sorry that you've been stuggling so much with the tx decision.  It certainly is a roller coaster that's not easy to ride and it really plays with our emotions.  Wishing you lots of luck with your next try.  Glad you're feeling better now that you made the decision.  Thanks for the wisehs.  Lookign forward to time with dh next weekend.

Evan's waking up so gotta go.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, 

r4f I hope evan is feeling better today!! bethany want to playschool this morning and they said she was abit tearful, so i wonder if she is coming down with something!!  she seems fine at the minute though!!!!


I was wondering if i could be added to the inbetweeners?? i am due to start my next lot of treatment in august all being well!!!!!

hope everyone else is ok!

leannexx


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Edna - you may well be right about us testing at the same time - end Julyish?!  It's all coming back to me now, the waiting & agonising, it's been a while since the last time!

R4F - I hope Evan is feeling better

Scoop - hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much

We put Agatha into a single bed at the weekend & took down her cot bed.  I felt really sad doing it & keep hoping we get to put the cot up for a brother or sister for her soon.  Still, her room is much bigger now with lots more space for all her toys.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Ready4-sorry to hear that evan was ill and that you missed out on the family bbq, hope he is feeling better now

keri-sending you a big  

Scoop-when is your actual test date sending you positive energy   

Minkey-my ds has just turned 2 and I keep thinking about whether we should be making that move to a big bed, but I keep delaying it!!!!!

I've started doing the opk tests this month but as yet showing no signs of ovulation which is really frustrating, mind you I know I dont ovulate every month so shouldnt expect miracles!!!!! Got my dh on stand by just incase!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

Hope you’re all well this evening. Still loving the Synarel but I guess the side effects could be worse and at least I’ve got an excuse to have a couple of mints a day.

Kate, sorry you had such a bad week. I don’t blame you for feeling like stopping txt it’s so hard. I’m pleased that you’ve come to a decision though and certainly feel that it’s worth giving it another go. I agree that the other options for embies than txt are not desirable.

Keri, poor you…why is it that bad things always flock together making it even harder to deal with them. Hoping you get some to some happier times soon. Sorry to hear its BFN too, even if it’s small there’s always that hope every month isn’t there? I think I’m sniffing through the whole cycle, joy.

Scoop, I think that any 2ww survival techniques are worth their weight in gold and certainly not self indulgent. 

Minkey, if all goes well then I should be testing at the end of July. Does Agatha like her grown up bed? It’s a big transition for you all. Hope that she’s happy and stays in bed.

Leanne, hope Bethany is OK and not sickening for anything. 

Ready4, I really hate when Evelyn’s sick too. Sending Evan lots of get well soon vibes. Yep I think we’re going to end up testing at about the same time.

Anyway better leave this here, catch up with you later.

Lol


Edna


----------



## Betty M

hello all - just popping by to say many congratulations to Suzy (how did I manage to be so late in spotting Sean's arrival?!) and Julz on the births of their lovely boys.

Best wishes to you all.
bettyx


----------



## Hun

Just dropping by to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to julz on the birth of your boys! Great weights!

Hope all is well and you are all thriving.

Love to all  

Hun xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

leanne, thanks for the wishes with Evan.  How's bethany?  Hope the tears didn't mean anything.  Your anniversary is close to ours...we're late June.

Minkey, that's quite a step to move Agatha to a big bed.  How's she adjusting?  I can see it being hard hoping that the crib will be filled soon.  It will be.

kate, it's great that they have kits that can tell you when ovulation is occurring.  Especially when you're irregular.  Wishing you lots of luck that you catch the moment.

Edna, thanks for the good well vibes.  That'll be nice to be in the 2ww together.  Sorry the synarel is still nasty.  For how long do you need to sniff?

Since I've taken so much time off for the FETs (and will need to take again in a month for ivf), dh stayed home with Evan today.  He still had a temperature.  He took him to the dr and it's just a virus so it just has to pass.  His mood was good when I returned and his fever had gone down.  The only thing is he's not eating, but at least he's drinking.  It's so tough with all the time off for tx and then also needing time off when Evan's sick.  Glad dh was there with him today...but I also feel bad for not being home with him (especially since he has mommy-itis now).

1 week today we can start the ovulation control injections.  Yah!


----------



## Minkey

R4F - we took the sides off her cot-bed in Feb so it's been fine moving her into a bed as she was already used to sleeping with no sides.  I think it's worked well actually as we didn't need a bed-guard with the cot-bed as it was so low off the ground, and she has got used to the "space" so we haven't put one on the big bed either.  She looks so little in it though!

Just over a week for me to go & I should get my AF - hoping for it around the 29th!!

Minkey x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, 

r4f, how is evan today? hope he is feeling better, bethany seems fine, think she was just having an off day yesterday, i took her in to playschool this morning coz they had a photographer there so we got her picture taken, then she didnt want to come home she thought she was staying there to play, bless her!!!!!

minky,  hope agatha is enjoying sleping ih her big bed, we have been thinking about getting one for bethany, she is in her cot bed at the minute, but she has got that many teddies on the bottom of it there is hardly any room for her 
Hope you af arrives on time!!!


I have had all my blood results back and it has shown that my iron levels are low so i am on iron tablets for just over a week, then i have got to get it checked again to make sure its ok! I also rang my clinic this morning and sorted out a date to go and sign our consent forms,we are doing that on the 24th july then i will collect my drugs at the same time ready to start sniffing begining of august!!!!

hope everyone else is well,
leannexx


----------



## becca

hey hello everyone,

sorry been awal lately poor ds has chicken pox...hes just started to scab over now so been busy with him

hope everyone is well.

xxxxxxx


----------



## skiwizard

A big  to Everyone 

Can I join you please? 

Ready - Im not following you hun.... honestly!   Im just trying to get established on the threads that are relevant to me. I did laugh when I saw your name on here having just been on two other threads and saw you there too. I guess we will be on the same threads from now on.  Look forward to chatting to you more over the coming weeks. 

Hi to everyone else on here.  Im about to start my meds, AF should be due this weekend or shortly after, and then off we go again.  This will be my 2nd FET having had a successful ICSI which resulted in the birth of my little lad on the 24th November 2005. What an amazing day that was. 

Looking forward to chatting more when I get to know who's who on here.

Bye for now. 

Trish x


----------



## Mish3434

Congrats Julz on the birth of your beautiful baby boy's  Finlay and Jake (love the names)

Keri,  Sorry to hear about the BFN, will have to arrange a chat one night this week hun

Hun,  Lovely to see you post, love your new pic of HH  

Skiwizard, Welcome to the thread hope you get your BFP soon

Becca, Hope the scabs go quickly, hope he feeling okay  

Leanne, Hope your iron levels improve quickly

R4F, Hope your DS is feeling better now, sorry you had to miss your family do.  

Minkey, I'm dreading putting DD in a big bed, bit frightened she wont stay put and will be up playing for ages  

Kate, Hope your DH gets called for his standby duty  

Tony,  thanks for missing out part 13   also my due date is 27 Nov 07  

Hi to everyone else, sorry not been around much, I'm pretty much tired all the time and just want to sleep.  I'm doing loads of courses for work and was in Manchester all last week being bored totally, I really hate IT and wish I hadn't had to move into it.  Looking forward to my 8 month break from work in October, think I'm going to have to get a ticker going just for my Mat leave  

Hope everyone is ok

Shelley xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Trish-Welcome to H4AM, look forward to getting to know you over the next few months good luck for your upcoming FET

Shelley-nice to see you posting, glad everything is going well apart from the tiredness, will you be due for another scan soon.

becca-poor ds with his chicken pox, hope he hasn't be to uncomfortable

leanne-hope those iron tablets boost your blood levels

ready4-glad to hear evan is feeling a bit better and will be back to a normal appetite soon, I think kids are very good at knowing whats best for them when they are ill, they seem to be more in tune with their bodies than us adults!!!!

edna-when is your baseline scan?

All ok here still no sign of ovulation on the opk tests, have already got through one box of test kits!!!! I should have remembered tho that the 1st cycle after txt can be longer, so should of started testing later, oh well!!!!!!

Hi to anyone I've missed
LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone,

More torrential rain and thunder here so hoping that our small girl stays fast asleep...

Kate, sounds like you're going to be spending a fortune on those OPK tests. I know that when we were naturally ttc I did. Hope you get some positive results soon. My baseline appointment is 29th June, next Friday so not too long now.

Shelley, hi there, you don't need to apologise I'm not surprised you're tired...not sure that your "break" in October is going to be that restful though.

Trish, welcome to the gang. Hopefully not too long before you get started.

Becca, oh your poor ds he must still be uncomfortable. Theres an awful lot of chicken pox going round at the moment and I know its not a bad thing to get it young but it is a horrible illness.

Leanne, it sounds like Bethany and Evelyn are cut from the same cloth. Evelyn has armfuls of soft toys which she insists on going to bed with. Oh well not really a problem. Hope your Iron levels get back up to normal levels quickly.

Minkey, I bet Agatha looks tiny in her big girls bed. Not long till you can get going now...

Ready4, I think it will be nice to have company on the ffh too, its the worst time of any cycle. Just hope we can get BFPs.

Hi to everyone else as predicted Evelyn's calling.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's late and I've just returned from a hair appt (trying to time the colouring so can go just before our EC).  So quick post from me.

Minkey, great adjustment steps to get Agatha into her own bed.  I think it'll be awhile for us to get Evan in one as he turns 180 degrees during the night and he's often against the rail.  No rush for now anyways...am hoping we'll need his crib at some point.

leanne, Evan's doing much better thanks and we sent him to daycare today.  He's still not eating as his normal self but the fever is gone.  Glad it was nothing with bethany.  Must have been so cute seeing her get her professional picture done!  Good that you got your iron checked so that they can give you suppliments to help out. 

becca, poor ds with the chicken pox.  That's never fun.  Is it a bad case?  Hope he recovers soon!

skiwizard, I also laughed outlout (and then laughed again when I read how you laughed) as I just finished reading your post on the FET board.  Like you, we're trying for our second and our son was via ivf.  We're actually doing ivf but have just been through a couple fets so I keep in touch on that board to see how everyone is doing.  I also look forward to getting to know you.  Wishing you lots of positive vibes.

Shelley, thanks for the note about Evan. He's not 100% but much better.  Sorry that you're finding it so tired, but a huge congrats on your pregnancy.  

kate, you are right in that kids know what's right for them. Even the dr said not to force them.  Am hoping you get results from your ovulation test soon!

I should go to bed.  I work from home on Wednesdays and tomorrow is the last day I'll be able to sleep in on my work from home day in awhile as next week we'll be into the injections (i.e. so I'll have to get up with dh at 6:30 so he can stab me).  Guess that'll be for the next 6 weeks but it would be fantastic to say it's for the next 3 months + 6 weeks.


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
Just to let you know, the cycle has not worked for us this time. Period arrived yesterday five days before I was due to do the pregnancy test. Am absolutely shellshocked, disbelieving, angry, etc. Convinced myself it had worked as I have had period pain and creamy discharge since Monday (which I never have before a period) but no bleeding until yesterday. Have done everything I could possibly have done, including hypnotherapy and acupuncture. 
I am really not sure where we go from here but just trying to relax and enjoy life for a while before making any decisions.
Sorry I do not have better news.
Scoop


----------



## shiabni12

Scoop

So sorry to hear your news and know exactly how you are feeling, hope you manage to take the time you need to make any future decisions

Sending you a big  

LOL
Kate


----------



## Mish3434

Scoop,  Sorry to hear your news   take care of yourself  

Shelley x


----------



## ready4Family

Scoop, I am so sorry hun.  I was really hoping to hear good news from you...and you've been through so much with this cycle.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## leanne marie

scoop i am really sorry to hear your news!


----------



## Edna

Scoop,

So sorry to read your news  . I'm sure you did absolutely everything that you could to help, but sometimes it doesn't make any difference and that really sucks. Take care of yourself.

lol


Edna


----------



## CK78

Hi all

Scoop - massive hugs  thats whats so cruel, it doesnt seem to make any difference what you do its all a game of chance.  And it stinks.  Take some time out for yourselves and enjoy your lovely boy.

On that note - i am going to take some time out from FF - i will miss you all but i feel i need to take a break from it all and have a fab summer before we start our fresh cycle in september and by having a break from FF it will help me forget ( ha ha) about all the poop we have to go through.  I hope you all understand and i hope i come back to some fab news on this board as i know there are a few of you cycling this summer.  I am sorry i wont be here to support you like you supported me but i am finding it all a struggle at the moment and need to stop thinking about it until i have to.  

Good luck everyone

Clare
xx


----------



## Edna

Clare,

Not sure if you'll read this but wanted to say that I'll miss you but quite understand the need for time off the txt and ff rollercoaster. Have a great summer and hopefully see you back here in the Autumn.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Scoop - huge hugs to you  

Clare - we understand hun, take care & we hope to see you back on here sometime soon, enjoy your summer xx

We are fine, Agatha seems to have some sort of bug so she's rather wingey & clingy, hoping it moves on quickly.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Keri

hi

just a quicky

Scoop~ So sorry hun to hear your news, ((((((((big hugs))))))

Clare~ Look after yourself hun, we understand how it feels to need time out and away from it all (ha ha) but will be here for you when you return 

xx

hi to everyone else

Af arrived today so we start the clomid tomorrow, BMS is marked on the calendar, so here we go!

keri xx


----------



## CK78

Thanks all for understanding the situation    It means a lot.

 

Clare
xx


----------



## becca

scoop- so sorry hunnie know how your feeling..just take some time out to get your head together to see what you want to do.

claire- dont blame you hunnie..........have a great summer hopefully your come back and see loads of bfp!!

hello everyone else xx


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news, Scoop.
What a blinking 'game of luck' tx is, so unfair!
I hope that you and Dh are able to support each other over the next wee while as you come to terms with it.

much love to you,
Imogen.x.


----------



## skiwizard

Scoop sorry to hear that it didnt work for you this time. Good luck for next time. 
Edna, hi, and thanks for the warm welcome.  I'm still waiting for AF to arrive.  I will be picking up my meds from the chemist tomorrow. I'll feel like its really happening when I start txing again. 

A big  to everyone else on here. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all assome of us ride the crazy rollercoaster once again. 

Bye for now.

Trish x


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time.  Completely understand you staying away until you'r ready as I'm sure it'll do you good not thinking about it.  Have a fantastic summer and we'll catch up with you when you're ready.


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

I have been up a large amount of the night with Agatha, she has had a terribly high temp & shaking.  She refuses to take any medicine so I have been using a cool flannel.  Poor thing must have caught a bug or something.  Any tips for getting medicine into a nearly 2.5 year old who spits it out, knows when you have spiked her food/milk?!

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Minkey,

Poor little Agatha. Evelyn is younger but also doesn't like medicine so I usually use a syringe aimed at the inside of her check when I need to give her any. Not sure if this will be useful as if they can resist its not always easy to get the syringe in. Hope she gets well soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Mish3434

Minkey,  This is going to sound cruel but I literally pinned my 2 1/2 year old neice down and squirted Calpol down her throat with a syringe.  I thought I had to be cruel to kind in this instance her temp was 39.6 at the time.  Hope your DD is well soon   , my DD was also poorly last night with a high temp but luckily she slept through (8ml of medised) and has woken up this morning with a temp of 36.7 thankfully!! 

Shelley xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Minkey, so sorry about poor Minkey.  Sounds just awful with her shaking.  Poor thing.  That's so hard about the medicine.  Is there a flavour you can try that's different from your current one?  (e.g. Evan loves banana Tempra but not the cherry).  Sometimes though we do have issues and like Shelley, dh holds him down with Evan's arms between dh's legs and will give it to him.  Just have to be careful there's no choking.  Hope she feels better soon and you have luck with the medicine. 

Got a question.  Have any of you had issues where your son or daugher will only let one parent do things?  Right now Evan is completely attached to me and won't let dh do anything including feeding him, brushing his teeth, and now he even wants only me to bath him (which has only been dh's thing).  We're not sure what to do about it.  I love the attachment, but at the same time I feel bad for dh with Evan refusing him so much. And he'll have to let dh do things after EC and for the 2WW.

Dh and i are going away this weekend (my inlaws are looking after Evan) and we're looking forward to it.  This past few months have been quite stressful with our failed FETs so it'll be good for us..and especially before we really get into the ivf again.  We're seeing We Will Rock You tomorrow (second time..we really enjoyed it first time) and shop in the day and a nice dinner.  I think it'll be good for us...although I always have a hard time being separated from Evan.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Clare-completely understand your need to stay away from ff for a while, hope you have a great summer and look forward to seeing you again in the Autumn 

ready4-our ds is going through exactly the same thing at the mo, his favourite saying at the mo is "mummy do", it does get very frustrating when he wont let dh do anything even little things like take his plate away when he's finished eating. Sometimes we make a stand and daddy will do whatever it is he wants me to do. how ever much fuss he makes, but I'm just hoping its a phase and he will grow out of it soon. As my mum says it is all about control and its the only power he has, so he likes to use it...toddlers!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a lovely weekend away with your dh.

Minkey-like edna I use the syringe aimed into the cheek method, when needed, sometimes with my dh holding his hands down by his sides, sounds cruel doesnt it, but if they've got a high temp its nec!!! Although I have to say my ds isnt to bad when it comes to taking meds, but its probably because he takes a regular medication every night so he is used to it! Hope she is feeling better soon.

keri-good luck with the clomid, keeping my fingers crossed for you

Still no ovulation here am on day22 now, so doesnt look like I will ovulate this month, very frustrating!!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope we have better weather this weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## Minkey

Thanks for the advice - I have done the pinning her down before & some stayed in (she spits all she can out!), so will try when DH gets home tonight - although she is alot better this afternoon after sleeping most of the day x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry been AWOL - just mad busy at work  , huge hugs to the girls on recent BFN  

Minkey - hope Agatha is a lot better today?

Sorry no more personals, will need to catch up with whats been happening on the thread - got to run soon to pick Kara up from nursery then I think were going to my neighbours as she's got a wee girls the same age. 

Going to a F F meet in Glasgow tomorrow so looking forward to meeting some new F F's  

Luv to all mummies and bubbs,

Gailx


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Thanks for all your support. I still have strong pains in my stomach/ovary area and have got the chills. I have been popping codamol religiously every 4 hours. Period is also really heavy. Any attempts to get back to normal (gym, alcohol, etc) seem to be thwarted. All I want to do is curl up on the sofa. Has anyone had a similar experience and how long should I|expect the pain to last? 
Hi to all, Clare, I completely understand your need to shut off for a few months - I am really hoping to be able to do the same if you know what I mean.
My niece announced this week she is pregnant (a complete accident) and then a girl from my baby group whose husband did not even want children announced she is 13 weeks. I know I sound like a right old cow but I am really struggling to be happy for them. But I don't want to be a bitter old hag either!
Ahh well, I guess it will get easier every day....
Love to all 

Scoopx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Everyone  

This is my first post here, altho have been lurking for a while... 

Me & DH have been talking about a sibling for Lola ever since the first week she was born   We'd so love to have 3 little ones, as close together as possible. I've already done 3 HPTs in the past 4 months, clinging to the distant hope of a natural BFP, however unlikely that may be, but I just know that in reality we will need tx to conceive again  

At the mo, our plan is to go for FET in October 2007, although me being as impatient as I am, I'm wondering whether to go and see my cons in the next couple of weeks, to see if I can go on clomid in the meantime. DH does seasonal work, and we'd have to go to Istanbul for FET so he can't really take time off before then. 

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all better.
Love Sugar xx


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
Am just reintroducing myself  
I posted on here a few months ago.
We are now about to embark on ttc for no. 2 - have sent off forms to ARGC and waiting for an appt. there, and also seeing consultant again at clinic we go our bfp at. next week.

Am sooo petrified, excited, scared....etc. etc.

I don't know what a bfn feels like as we were so very lucky to get a bfp on our first cycle (had prev. to that had a m/c/ biochem at 6 wks)...I just don't know how I'm going to handle it...I know by rights we are due a bfn and I'm two years older as well now...god its all so scary.

Sugar - welcome hun...wishing you lots of    for your forthcoming FET...unfortunately we had no embies worth freezing, so it's afresh cycle for us again  

Take care girls,
Maria x


----------



## Edna

Aaaggghhh!!!

What a crap day...Evelyn has had an allergic reaction to her dinner (fish pie which shes always loved) and we've spent 5 hours at the hospital...shes OK but on anti histamine and steroids for the next 4 days (so syringes which will be a huge battle). I feel pretty crap about the whole thing as it was my homemade food that made my poor girl ill.

Sorry not in the right mood for personals right now. Will catch up later.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick post before I pack.  I think I must have gotten a virus or something since my profile is wiped out. Sucks!

Minkey, how's Agatha doing?  Glad you were able to get some medicine in her.

kate, I'll have to show dh your comment how your son does the same thing with only mommy helping (and your son is around the same age). I think you're right in that it's a control thing. Evan sure wants his power and he's soo strong minded.  Let's hope they both grow out of it.  Today when dh came home, we were near the door and Evan actually went to the door and said "Go" to him.  I felt just awful.  So sorry the ovulating is taking awhile. I feel your frustration.

Scoop, after our first failed fet (that started out positive) I had very strong cramping and heavy af.  Not sure if that's what you're feeling, but I"m sure it's to do with the meds stopping.  Hope it goes away soon.  I completely understand not being able to be happy for the pregnant people around you.  It just rubs in our struggle..plus its extra strong right after a negative. Am hoping you feel better...both physically and emotionally. You're not alone.  Sending you hugs.

sugar, welcome.  You're little girl looks so precious.  Good luck with your upcoming fet and sooner if you decide to try clomid first. 

Maria, I know the feeligns you mean of being scared and excited.  It's funny since I made the same comment to dh about being 2 years older than last time (we're starting a fresh cycle after 2 failed fets)...but I think we're both young so it shouldn't make a difference.  When are you starting?

Edna, I can imagine how hard and scary it was seeing Evelyn in the hospital.  Thank goodness she's alrgiht.  Don't blame yourself hun...you had no idea she'd have a reaction and like you said, she's had it before.  Hope she's feelign better.

Gotta go pack for our weekend.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thank you all for the very warm welcome already 

I've been reading back over a few of the posts trying to get to know you all a bit better, so here goes...my first personals!

*Maria*...I know exactly how you feel. Part of me also thinks, of course it will work, because it did last time. But then I know that realistically the odds are agianst us, and I have to take a reality check to try and protect myself a little 
*R4F*...Thanks for the good luck wishes. Are you all packed up now? Where are you going nice for your weekend away?
*Edna* ...like R4F said, it was in no way your fault. Just one of those things unfortunately.  to your sweet little one. Hope she's feeling better soon 
*Scoop*...so sorry you're suffering hun. I don't think you're a bitter old hag at all...well, if you are then we probably all are too  IF and dealing with pregnancy news is torturous and we have to be so strong dealing with these slaps in the face time after time
*Gail* ...have a lovely time at the FF meet....I've never been to one, mainly because I don't think there's ever been one arranged out here in Turkey! 
*Trish* ...how exciting getting your meds today!  Good luck
 to Minkey, Kate, Shelley, Imogen, Clare, Keri, Becca & Leanne.

Well, after I posted last night, I spoke to DH about the clomid idea, and he's definitiely up for it!  He's going to phone our cons for us today to see what his view is on it all, so I'll let you know what he says.

Have a good day
Love Sugar xx


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

Hello Sugar, nice to have you joining us - what a cutie little Lola looks.  Hope you get you hands on some clomid soon!

And hello to Maria too.

Edna - please don't blame your self, you really were not to know - I hope Evelyn is felling a little better today.

Agatha is her normal self again today which is fab.  DH has taken her to the supermarket this morning so I can have a lazy morning, lovely!

Minkey x


----------



## Maarias

Hello girls,
Thank you for the lovely welcome  

Edna - how scary for you, it really sounds like something that could have happened to any of us- big hugs   Kam loves fish pie too...did they find out what exactly the reaction was to? We really struggle with the syringes too... 

Sugar - fantastic that you've decided to try clomid while waiting   Do you mind me asking what your IF is due to? I suspect clomid won't make a difference in my case, as I've always ovulated just fine  

Scoop - your feelings about hearing pregnancy news are completely understandable, especially after a bfn. I still find hearing pregnancy news quite tough...one of the couple's we know weren't even sure they wanted a baby for ages, and then got pregnant within six weeks of trying...how annoying is that!! 

Is anyone else finding it difficult to arrange appts. to fit in with childcare etc. Our old consultant only does evening appts...his only slot this week is at 7.30pm! This is usually Kam's bed time, so think we're going to have to rearrange to the following week...it's all quite difficult especially as dh is quite busy at work at the moment  

Take care girls,
Maria x


----------



## skiwizard

Miraclemakers 

Trish here.  (changed my piccie...need all the luck I can get now as I creep towards my 2nd FET). 

How is everyone doing?  Lets hope you're all having a great start to the weekend inbetween all the showers. 

Sugar - thanks hun, I'm getting a little more excited now. Just need AF to arrive.  Hope you get started on the Clomid soon. 
Maria - Welcome back. We're all feeling the same... it's not fun is it? 
Edna - Hope Evelyn is feeling alot better now. 
Ready - How was your weekend away? Bet you had a wonderful time. 
Scoop - Those feelings are absolutely normal. We've all felt them at some point.  
Gail - How was the FF meeting in Glasgow today? Meet any more nice FFs?
Minkey - Glad to hear Agatha is back to her normal self again. 
Kate - Any sign of ovulation? How frustrating for you. 
Clare - Totally understand the need to take a break. 

A big  to Shelley, Imogen, Clare, Keri, Becca and anyone else Ive missed out.

Bye for now.

Trish


----------



## Hun

Scoop
Just wanted to say how sorry I am. I know how hard it is  
Lots of love
hun xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

trish-no sign of ovulation yet!!!!Yes its very frustrating, but I shouldn't really be surprised as its been one of my main probs all through my IF journey?!!! My cycle had seemed to settle down since my ds was born, but it looks like this last txt has knocked it out of sync again!! When do you expect af?

Maria-welcome to H4AM look forward to getting to know you. 

Minkey-glad to hear agatha is feeling a bit better today

Sugar-welcome to H4AM, hope you manage to get some clomid to take!!

Ready4-hope you are having a great weekend away!!

Edna-so sorry to hear about your daughters reaction, hope she is feeling ok and hope the meds are going down with out to much struggle, it must have been very scary for you particularly as she hasn't had a reaction to fish before, do you have to take her back to the hospital for follow up?

Scoop-please don't beat yourself up about your feelings regarding the pregnancies of others, I think we've all had similar thoughts especially when you are still reeling from a BFN. There seem to be so many woman around me having second babies at the minute and I find it very difficult to keep my feelings in check!!!!!! As for your physical symptoms they sound very similar to what I had after both my fresh cycles and they started to ease after the first week post test and by the end of the second week I was beginning to feel normal...well as normal as usual!!!!! Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Gail-nice to see you posting again, hope you have a great time at your ff meet

Can I ask what age your children dropped their day time nap? My ds still has a nap and I find it a god send to be honest as he is non stop when he's awake!!!! But the last few nights he has been waking up at about 3 and is completely wide awake, so I;m wondering if I need to stop him having a sleep during the day. He usually has about an hour and a half depending on what we are doing and part of me thinks he still needs it. He has only started sleeping through the night in the last 3mths due to various probs and we really don't want to go back to those broken nights with him. Not quite sure what to do so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Hi to everyone I've missed hope you are all having a great weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

EDNA- YOU POOR THING AND HOW SCARY FOR YOU AND YOUR DD...DONT BLAME YOURSELF THOUGH...IM SENDING YOU LOTS OF LOVE AND LETS HOPE A FULLY RECOVERY IS ON ITS WAY XX

KATE- I STOPPED JACKS DAY TIME NAP AT 2 YRS OLD.....AND LIKE YOU DS WAS WAKING AGAIN IN THE NIGHT...IT DID TAKE A FEW WEEKS MAYBE MONTHS TO CHANGE THE ROUTINE AS DS USED TO BE A MARE AT T TIME AS HE WAS SOOOO TIRED BUT IN THE LONG RUN IT WORKED !!

RIGHT OFF TO BED .....WENT TO A WEDDING RECEPTION TONIGHT JACK WAS A STAR AND SO FUNNY BOOGIE BOOGIE WAS HE TONIGHT...I WAS LIKE THE OAP SITTING THERE WATCHING HIM !!


XXXXX


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning All  

Phew it looks like another hot one here today....43 degrees apparently   At least it's coming down a bit tho- it was 47 a few days ago with health warnings not to go out unless necessary. Lola was awake so early this morning, around 6ish...don't know if it's the heat or her teeth, but she's having her morning nap now, so after I've posted I'm going back to bed for a bit too   

Well, DH phoned the cons, and it's not really what I wanted to hear, but I'm beginning to accept what he said. He wants us to wait til October before we do anything, as he recommends a year between tx   I have to go for bloods on day 22 of my cycle and he'll decide then if we should go for FET or clomid. Feel a bit   cos I was hoping the clomid might do the trick in the meantime, but doesn't look like I'll have that option. I know it's our choice ultimately and it was just his recommendation, but DH trusts him implicitly and doesn't really want to go against his advice....he's much better at being patient than I am. 

Maria...I rarely ovulate and only ever have 2-3 periods a year, and then I doubt the quality of my eggs is much good. Luckily I responded well to stimms (eventually!) though and do have a bumper crop of frosties which I feel very fortunate about. I was offered clomid by my cons before IVF but I felt I wanted to push on after so many disappointments and upset, I didn't want to give the clomid the 3+ months trial he suggested, so went straight for IVF instead. 

Trish...here's an AF dance for you....                  Bring on the witch!

Sorry, but that's all I've got energy for right now.   to everyone else. I'll try and pop back later
Sugar xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well everything has settled down. Evelyn's getting back to her normal self. We're not sure what she reacted to but suspect that it was prawns / shellfish (certainly a usual suspect). We are going to have to be very careful. I am going to book her in to see our GP and get her referred to the local allergy clinic to get it tested. Still on the drugs and yes we're having a huge battle but getting some (hopefully enough) into her. Thankyou all for your get well vibes.

Sugar, phew that does sound hot...I'm guessing its not England so whereabouts do you live? Must be very hard to manage Lola in the heat. We struggled last year and it was only a hot English summer so nowhere near those temps. A year sounds like a very long time between transfers. Does he mean after birth? I understand your impatience but October will come round soon.

Becca, glad you all had a good time at the reception. Jack must have looked very cute boogieing away on the floor. 

Kate, can't really help you with the nap as Evelyn is younger than your ds and certainly needs a sleep. A couple of my friends children continued with a nap for a long time and in fact in one family the children still have an hours quiet time after lunch to read /play in their room. I guess it depends on your ds but it certainly sounds like he still needs his sleep. Is there anything else which could be responsible for his night waking? Broken nights are the pits and I can really understand why you'd like to get this sorted out.

Trish, waiting for AF too. Ironic to want the witch to turn up isn't it? Fingers crossed it won't be long.

Maria, I find appointments hard to sort out too particularly as I don't want to take Evelyn to the clinic. My clinic usually does early mornings and my sister lives half an hour away from them so I usually ask her to babysit for me. It certainly makes a cycle much harder to manage doesn't it?

Ready4, hope you enjoy your weekend and aren't ill. You've been through the mill a bit recently and so may be "just" worn out. Hopefully a restful enjoyable weekend will do the trick and make you feel better.

Right better get on.

Catch up with you all later.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Can't stop but Kate - just to say that Agatha still naps in the day at 2 years 4 months, she still needs a good hour.  They all seem to be different!  Perhaps cut it down to 1/2 hour & see if that makes a difference?

Minkey x


----------



## PaulaB

Thanks Edna and Minkey for replying to message. Hope I am replying to the right place. Not sure quite what to say!!
Hello to everyone. I am PaulaB. I am 35 and have a four year old daughter by iui. I am gay and have been with my partner for 11 years. I am having treatment at the Essex fertility Centre. Had 9 iui and four ivf at Homerton hospital before moving to Essex fertility centre. Had another ivf few weeks ago which also failed. I am having Hysteroscopy in a couple of weeks and killer blood tests too. Finding it hard to keep going at the moment. Have friends and family but i feel that they must be tierd of hearing about it. Also find many people now saying just be gratful for the child you have and give up. I am grateful every single moment of the day for my lovely little girl. Is it greedy to want another? I feel that i have lots of love to offer and that my daughter would love having a sibling in her life. My partner is very supportive but has never wanted to carry a child herself. Sometimes feeling very isolated and lonley on this journey. Hoping to make some new friends through FF though finding it hard to work out how to use site. Have chatted in chat room a couple of times. Feel that with so many people without any children, I am bit out of place there. Any help or links gratfully received. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Minkey

Hi Paula,

You are in the right place    I think we have all experienced alot of what you said.  Just because you have one child it does not make you greedy to want another - we all do, which is why we are on this thread!!  I too desperately want another child, for Agatha (my dd) and my DH as much as myself, I think she would adore to have a little brother or sister.

Welcome to the thread & good luck,

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's been a busy weekend over here.  I'll try and respond, but forgive me if I don't get to all posts.

PaulaB, welcome.  Sounds like you've been through quite a bit..and I'm so sorry for your latest negative.  I know how devastating it is.  And I know EXACTLY how you feel..as we all do over here.  After our recent failed fets, I used to hear 'well at least you have Evan".  Although I'll forever be grateful beyond words for him, that comment actually made me feel worse like my pain was invalid.  I'm with you in asking if its greedy for wanting another.  I was an only child though and really want Evan to experience being a big brother.  It's a dynamic that I think is important.  Just know that you're not alone here..and though others like family and friends may not quite understand, we girls at FF do.  

Edna, very glad to hear that Evelyn is doing better after her allergic reaction.  Poor thing.  Thanks for the wishes..dh and I had a very nice weekend.  

sugar, wow...sounds like it's crazy hot over there.  I'm actually in Canada and it's been going back and forth from very humid days to more pleasant. Hope it gets better for you.  If you don't mind me asking, how come you need to wait a year between tx?  We went straight to our next one the very next month.  I don't blame you for being impatient.

becca, the wedding sounds like a blast seeing Jack dancing!

kate, to answer your question about naps, Evan really varries.  At daycare, he naps every day after lunch for 2 hours.  Even as an infant, he never slept that well!  with us at home though, he often won't nap at all on a weekend unless we're in the car.  He fights his naps.  I believe though that they still should be having the naps at this age.  Strange how yoru son is waking up.  Has anything changed in his routine?  What time does he have his afternoon nap?  Poor you too for only recently he started sleeping through the night.

Trish, great picture for the extra good luck. Roll on AF so you can get started.  Dh and I had a great time away, thanks.

Maarias, so you usually go to your clinic in the evening?  That's rough with a little one at home.  Our clinic hours are first thing in the morning so I go before work.  When going through this the frist time, dh came to every appt.  Now that we have Evan (and the fact that we no longer live near the clinic), dh can't come with since he drops him off at daycare.  It's only on weekends that dh can come and of course transfer/collection days.  Second time around definitely has its challenges.

Scoop, how you doing hun?

Dh and I had a great weekend away.  We just loved the musical (again) and had a great time shopping, going for walks and a really nice dinner Sat night.  Dh treated me to a really nice hotel too which was sweet.  He knows how stressful and emotional tx is on me so he wanted to do something nice for me.  This morning we started the frist set of injections for ivf so we're one step closer.  I return a week Thurs to see if we can start the stimming ones.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening All 

Welcome Paula...I can see you've already had some great support on this thread. Although many of us do, we shouldn't feel guilty for wanting a second/third etc baby. People without IF issues don't have to feel guilty about wanting to extend their family, so we shouldn't either. I think my guilt stems from the fact that I've gotten really close to people on this site who are still waiting for their first, and I feel a bit guilty about admitting to them that I'm now ready to try again for another little miracle. I really hope you find yourself at home here, and we can help you through future tx, so that you don't feel so lonely or isolated anymore 

Edna...glad to see that Evelyn's on the mend. I live in Turkey in a tourist resort on the west coast. How do I manage with Lola in this heat? Well, we have air-con at home (although not in Lola's room...she has a fan in there), and I don't go outside with her til after at least 430pm when it's as hot as this. 

 R4F...didn't realise you were in Canada. Are you an ex-pat or always lived there? I've been here for about 2½ years now, and love it...despite the heatwave! Looks like it may break in the next day or two though and be back to a more bearable 36-38! Glad you had a such a great weekend. You DH sounds lovely, bless him!

Sorry, I don't think I explained properly what my cons said about the year between tx...I meant to say a year after giving birth before starting another tx...does that sound more like it? Has anyone else started again earlier than this? I really want to just go ahead now, but like I said, DH would be very reluctant to go against the advice. I find that doctors here are really most reverred and rarely challenged  But, the summer season normally flies by, and I will use this time to relish Lola's first and only summer alone (hopefully!)

Well, my cycles seem to be going a bit mad at the mo...I had light spotting 3 weeks ago for a few days, and then today full blown AF...don't know what that's all about...and no, it wan't a miracle implantation...I've already checked! 

Anyway, listen to me waffling on..think the heat's gone to my head a bit 
Sugar xx


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone,

Feeling a little sad...my brother and his family returned home to New Zealand yesterday. I'm missing them already. My little niece is so cute and its been so nice for Evelyn to have a playmate her own age (most of my friends children are older). Evelyn also adored her Uncle Rob, not surprising he is great with both girls. Really want them to come over again soon but its not easy with work and a 17 month old. We might have to go and see them...not that thats any easier.

Paula, I'm glad you decided to join us here. I don't think that you're selfish at all. I think its only natural to want another child and hate that we are made to feel this way. I'm lucky, I have a lovely brother and sister  and really want my little girl to have a sibling too. I'm not surprised that you feel down and lonely you've been through so much treatment which is so stressful and I don't think that anyone without IF really understands. Thats why I love FF. I also agree that it can be hard to chat on other threads where people are still desperate for a first child which is why this part of the site is so great.

Sugar, living in Turkey sounds great although I'd struggle with the heat and Evelyn would hate being confined inside. I waited a year before thinking about txt. I breastfed Evelyn and was lucky enough for it all to go well so I decided I wanted to feed her for her first year and knew I couldn't take drugs before stopping. I also think that a little time gives your body a chance to regroup and build up your reserves. I think that pregnancy takes it out of you and you need to recover physically and build up reserves. Also in my family my sister arrived very soon after my brother and Mum had a difficult pregnancy and my sister was prem. Of course this may have happened anyway but it is persuasive for me and supported our decision to wait a bit. Its hard though and I understand your impatience to start again as we really don't know how long if ever it will take to be successful again. As you say it does mean that you can enjoy your summer with Lola.

Ready4, your weekend sounds fabulous, I'm very envious. Snaps to your DH for spoiling you.

Hi top everyone else, hope your Monday was good.

Before I go quick update on my cycle. Still sniffing Synarel and I guess its working as I'm getting headaches and hot flushes. Fingers crossed anyway. AF has also arrived, my sister is lined up to babysit Evelyn so its all systems go for our baseline on Friday.

Speak soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

sugar, I'm still in Canada, but have just found this amazing website.  And although we're in different places and some of the meds or steps in the procedures vary, we're all going through the same thing emotionally so it's been such great support.  What part did you live in? (or I couldn't tell from your post..are you in Canada now?). I'm in Toronto, Ontario.  Oh ok...I didn't realize that your dr meant to wait a year after giving birth before tring again.  I haven't heard that suggestion, but then again, I never looked into it.  I think pregnancy does somethign to us.  Before having Evan I never got AF on my own and so only with the pill.  After Evan was born, I tried going off the pill.  I found I got AF every 3 days..it was the oppostie so I went back on.  Enjoy your summer with Lola.  Hope it cools down for you.  It's a scorcher (spelling?) one here.

Edna, so sorry your brother and family had to return home.  Sounds lovely having them around.  You guys must be really close.  How far a plane ride is NZ to UK?  (sorry ifa  dumb question).  Sorry you're feeling headaches but maybe it's comforting knowing the meds are working.  Good luck wtih your scan on Friday.

My meeting with my boss is after lunch and I've decided not to give details but state that I'm going through something medical and I'll need time off mid to late July.  And just tell him that I won't know the date until it's much closer and it'll also involve many appts but first thing in the morning.  Does that sound ok?  My boss is a nice guy so I'm sure it'll go fine.  i just don't know what the policy is for taking medical days (plus I took 3 days already for our fet in march).

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

I think this sun has definitely melted my brain cells...well, what was left of them after the pregnancy anyway   Sorry R4F, I'm not in Canada, I'm in Turkey, but reading my post I can see why you thought that...I really havent explained myself very well at all!


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Everyone  

Just a quick post to let you know that  arrived today.  She was due yesterday so that's pretty good, just one day late. 

Ive just taken my first Loestrin tablet (contraceptive pill). My Baseline scan is on the 16th July and my Med FET will be w/c 30th July. Not too long now I suppose. Just need to be patient. 

A big   to everyone..... will catch up with you all later. 

Trish x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Feeling pants tonight. Very tired and fluey. Wondering if I'm being a hypochondriac, coming down with something or whether anyone else has had anything similar on Synarel.

No energy so think I'm going to bed will catch up soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Maarias

Hello girls,
Sorry for being a bit rubbish at posting  

first of all a big welcome to Paula - as the others have already said the emotions you describe are similar to what a lot of us are going through...I am finding it difficult to post anywhere else about my new round of tx, which is why this H4AM is so nice   I do get the impression that trying again somehow seems to come across as selfish, although am not quite sure why - why should it be selfish to want more than one child...!

Trish - glad to hear that AF has showed up and you are rearing to go  

Sugar - sorry to hear you're having to wait until October now, must be frustrating, patience is not one of my strenghts either  

Edna - sorry to hear you're feeling pants...I didn't take Synarel so can't help, but have heard it can be horrible...big hugs to you hun. I can really relate to what you were saying about loving watching Evelyn playing with her cousins - my LO loves having his cousins and little friends round - gets soooo excited when he sees them...it just makes me wish even more he had more companionship his age at home... 

Big hello to everyone else!

Update from me:
We have an appt. at ARGC on Thursday...am very excited...but also now thinking...should I have waited a bit longer...our IF is pretty unexplained...most of my issues are pretty minor (one tube blocked and a fibroid...but these were both dealt with)...maybe we should have been trying naturally for a bit longer   
As you can see I'm feeling slightly daunted...but also excited. I didn't react well to the drugs last time...really overresponded (although not actual OHSS) so am feeling a bit apprehensive...
Will update on Thursday  

Take care girls,
Maria x


----------



## ready4Family

sugar, I'm sure it was me that was confused and not your wording.  

Trish, yah for AF!!!!  I'm happy for you.  Isn't it funny how the one time you really want it, it comes late?  Murphey's law.  You're a step closer.

Edna, hope whatever you're feeling passes soon and you're feeling better.

Maria, I wouldn't worry about waiting longer or not.  If the clinic feels that you should try naturally then they'll tell you.  My IF was never explained either...we just know that the IUIs weren't working. (I have my own thoughts for the reasons but would have had to have lapascopic surgery to find out).  Good luck on Thurs.

Today I met with my boss to tell him I'm going through medical issues and will need time off mid to late july for a procedure (decided not to tell details).  He seemed pretty understanding and even concerned, but i assured him it was nothing serious.  I said I'd need 7-8 days to recover (including weekends)...Hope that's enough time?  And also asked if I could have the option to work from home afterwards (i.e. to avoid the driving and extra walking, heat outside, etc).  He's going to check with HR to find out the protocol of how much time I'm allowed off and said I may need to partially use vacation days but he'll get back to me.  Said i may need a doctor's note too.  So all in all, it went ok..still have to find out the answers.

Gotta go check on dh.  He's slightly under the weather and is a big baby.  They could never go through what we all go through with this stuff.


----------



## Mable

Hello,
Am not sure if I technically fit this board, as I didn't give birth to our first child but we are hoping and trying for another miracle, so it feels right! 

I've been chatting to some of you on the 'waiting for a sibling' thread - we are a 2 mum family, DP gave birth to Monty last year and I am now trying to have a baby myself. I wish we could be happy with just 1 child, but we are not. Our main stress is the lack of donor sperm, which means that we have no sibling sperm and only 8 vials of sperm allocated to us from another donor. We are very lucky to have this, looking at the national shortage. Each procedure uses 2 vials of sperm so I soon gave up on IUIs after 2 didn't work and have moved to IVF to make the best use of the sperm.

Am now in the middle of a very long IVF attempt - I overresponded to the stimming drugs, had 40 follicles on the day 6 scan and this had doubled to 80 follicles at the next scan - I have been downregulating ever since so that I can stim back up on the lowest possible dose.

It's been 6 weeks now since I stopped stimming and have been on the buserelin (which is turning me into a crazy person and DP almost wants to leave me!). One ovary has shut down but the other is still looking like it is ready for egg collection, with a good number of large follies - all the eggs in the follies have long died once the FSH was stopped so it's just a case of waiting.

Sorry to give you such a dull potted history of my IVF saga - just a background to explain how frustrated and impatient I am feeling. There are so many new issues when trying for a second child that weren't around with the first - the financial stress, taking the toddler along to appointments stress, feeling guilty for feeling crap about tx not going to plan when you are already so lucky to have 1 stress...

Looking forward to chatting to you all and may we all be very lucky again.
Mable


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

sorry been AWOL again, ds hasn't been very well, he's had high temps and been hallucinating etc, not sure what the root cause is as he's got no other symptoms, just one of those things I suppose. So, I think thats what the few disturbed nights were about before, he was obviously brewing something. Anyway he seems to be getting better now!!!

Ready4-it seems like the meeting with your boss went as well as it could have, lets hope he comes back with good news from hr. Glad to hear you had a nice weekend away with your dh, it sounded lovely.

Mable-Welcome to H4AM, what a horrendous IVF cycle you are having, when are you hoping to have egg collection?

Maria-hope your appt goes well at the ARGC tom

Edna-sorry to hear you are suffering with side effects or cold or both! Hope you feel more with it today?! I always feel awful while dr,no energy, headaches, mood swings, I'm always glad when that part of txt is over!

Trish-glad to hear you've started your meds, 30th july is not far off at all not is it?!

Anyway must go ds is getting inpatient to do something, hi to everyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## ready4Family

Mable, welcome...and of course you belong here.  Poor you with so many follicles...must have been quite uncomfortable.  The wait and the ups and downs are sooooo hard, so I completely understand.  The whole thing is really rough and it poses additional challenges with one at home already (like appts, resting during 2WW, etc)..so just know that you're not alone and we're all here for you.  Wishing you and dp lots of luck with your upcoming ivf.  We're going through that ourselves now too after 2 failed fets.

kate, so sorry to hear about ds.  It's just awful when they're sick.  Glad he's feeling better.  

Hi to everyoen else.  I'll check in later.


----------



## Minkey

Afternoon,

Hi Mable - welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your horrible IVF cycle, have you got a rough estimate for EC yet?  Monty looks gorgeous & I love the name!.

R4F - glad to hear your meeting with your boss went well.

Maria - best of luck for your appt on Thursday.

Edna - hope you are feeling better

Trish - fab news you got your AF, keep you fingers crossed that mine arrives on time too - should be Friday!

Must dash, Agatha needs her tea!

Minkey x


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
I had my appt. today...all went well, although I must admit I was incredibly apprehensive on the way there and feeling quite emotional about stepping on the rollercoaster again...
We were given quite a high chance of it working first time (which I find scary tbh...tooo much expectation there)...luckily the doctor did not think we needed the immune testing...which I'm glad about....given that we've already had a bfp...
We are due to see our old clinic next week and then we need to sit down and make a decision  
ARGC need us to come in eevery day for bloods when I'm on menopur...I'm not sure how that's going to work with LO in tow...
Take care,
Maria x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

I'm feeling a lot better, thanks everyone. I think it was a combination of Synarel and exhaustion. Its been lovely having my NZ family around and I really miss them now they're gone, but I didn't quite realise how tiring its been dashing all over the country. 

Still back to normal   now. I'm off out tonight with my NCT friends. Really looking forward to it. Then tomorrow of course its my baseline appointment. I'm going on my own and starting to feel a little nervous, keeping everything crossed that everythings OK to go ahead with the next stage. So I guess its still pretty mad.

Minkey, hi to you and Agatha, hope you're both doing well.

Ready4, glad your meeting with your boss went well. Hope he comes back with the answers you want quickly. Completely agree with you about men, but then if they had to have babies humans would have died out long ago...

Kate, Big hugs to your poor ds, he sounds like hes been very poorly. Glad hes getting better and hope you're right and your nights get back to normal. I think d/r is dreadful too in fact my least favourite part of txt physically.

Mable, hello and welcome to the thread. Monty is absolutely adorable and you've got a lovely picture of him. I think you're in exactly the right place. I absolutely understand how you feel about wanting another child. Sorry to hear about your cycle it must have been terribly uncomfortable for you to have so many follies, and so frustrating to have to go back to d/r. I completely emphasise about going mad on d/r. I haven't taken buserelin as my clinic uses Synarel but imagine the results are similar. 

Maria, I absolutely agree with you about seeing Evelyn and her cousin together made me want a sibling for her even more. Shes such an affectionate little girl I'm so sure she'd make an excellent big sis. I'm glad your appointment went well. From what I've heard about them they are one of the best clinics for tailoring a cycle to individual women and so should hopefully enable you to have a great cycle. I've also just heard the news that the HFEA have lost their latest battle with the ARGC so it seems that the clinic is secure (good thing too as they are one of the top performers).

Anyway I'd better leave this here...wish me luck for tomorrow.

lol


Edna


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi All  

Sorry but this is just a quickie to say hi..I have been reading the posts, just no time to reply right now, as we had unexpected visitors come to stay on Tuesday.

Will do personals as soon as I can, but just wanted to say hi and welcome to Mable

Love Sugar xx


----------



## Keri

Hello all

Sorry have been a bit AWOL (have just had to read through 5 pages!!!) but will explain why in a mo, personal's first!

PaulaB~ Hi!!  We're all here and feeling pretty much the same, greedy for wanting more and sick of people becoming pg so easily when we have to go through our IF problems and so we're all here to listen

Mable~ Hello to you to!  Hope when you stim this time that you don't get to stimm'd!  Monty is adorable, a lovely name.  Can I ask why your DP has passed the baton to you?

R4F~ your Dh sounds like a star bless him, so glad you had a nice weekend away, just what you needed eh?  Glad to hear that you've started your injections too, one step closer.  Brody sometimes favours one of us over the other and is very "I want to give my beaker to daddy and no one else will do" it must be a phase of control I think!  Glad to hear Evan's better now and back to usual routine of daycare etc

Leanne Marie~ Glad to hear you are on track with your sniffing and bethany is better

Minkey~ Good to hear that Agatha's gone ok into a big bed, has AF arrived?  With your dd and meds, can you add it to food, hiding it so she has it and doesn't know?

Becca~ sorry to hear that your ds has the pox!  hope he's non spotty soon

Skiwizard~ Hello!  Good luck now that AF's arrived!

Edna~ Hope your baseline goes ok tomorrow hun, you're brave to go alone but I'm sure it'll be fine

Mish~ Glad to hear Caitlin's ok after her high temp hun

Gail~ Hope your FF meet went well

Maarias~ Hello and good luck.  

Sugar~ Hello!  Good luck with the 20 frosties!!  Sorry to hear your dr doesn't suggest Clomid but maybe the gap between giving birth and tx will do your body good

Think that's everyone but sorry if it's not, 5 pages is a lot of personals!!

Brody hasn't been well and we had to take him to the Hospital via our GP on tuesday as his temp was 40.9 in the surgery and he wasn't well at all.  After being admitted to hospital and having lots of things looked at, he's got tonsilitis (we had to hold him physically down so that they could look at his throat which was awful but necessary), so we're home now, with 3 diff meds and he seems to be getting a bit better but is very "mommy" this week, which is to be expected.  He was ok with DH today while I returned to work to sort my desk etc and I'm off now till monday.

I'm on day 7 today and finished my Clomid tabs yesterday so here we go, will the 50mg work I wonder, just to ovulate and have a chance would be nice!

Anyway love to all and I'll be back sooner I promise!

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, thanks for the note about my boss.  Still waiting to hear from him about what HR says.  I actually ahd a meeting with an HR representative yesterday (totally unrelated) and was tempted to ask her, but since I had already gone through my boss, thought I should leave it at that and not go behind his back.

Maarias, it is scary knowing we're entereing the roller coaster again.  Good luck with your appt next week.  Will you be having ivf?

Edna, so happy to hear you're feeling better.  Hope you had fun with your friends.  I'm sure it did you good.  Good luck with your appt today.  I go to all appts myself this time too as the timing doesn't work for dh to come this time as he drops Evan off at daycare.

sugar, hope you had fun with your visitors and all is well with you.

Keri, glad to hear we're not the only ones with Evan only wanting mommy.  Oh my...poor Brody being having such a high temp and being in the hospital.  Can only imagine how scared you and dh were.  Glad it didn't end up being anythign serious and he's doing better.  So the meds will take care of the issue?  Poor you...you seem to have been through so much lately.  Wishing you lots of luck with the clomid.

I've been feeling so down (prob a combo of the meds and just the general rollercoaster of fear that the fresh cycle won't work for us either), but feeling better today.  Dh, Evan and i went out for dinner last night to celebrate our anniversary so that was nice.  Ovulation control injections are going well and I barely feel them when dh stabs me.  Looking forward to Thurs for my baseline scan to see if we can start stimming.

Friends of our have been asking us to come to their cottage end of July or August and she emailed me last night to tell them dates.  He (i.e. the husband) is sick with cancer and we're very close to them..and they have 2 small kids so we'd love to go with them...BUT with the timing of tx it won't work.  Only way it can work is if we get a bfn after our ivf.  So, although we've barely told anyone (just our parents and my best friend), we've decided to tell them.  Don't want them to think we're just making up excuses and don't want to be with them.  They're very good friends though and we know they'll keep our news confidential.  Gonna tell it more matter of fact though since he's so sick and they don't need our problems on top of theirs.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  It's a long weekend over here so I'm happy to have Monday off.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Typically AF has not shown up so far today - it's always the way when you want it to come on time it does not!!      

Sorry can't stop to do personals need to go & do a food shop.

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Feeling blue...the baseline appointment didn't go quite to plan, everything was meant to be fine and then I could move on to the next stage. But it looks like Synarel hasn't worked effectively (in spite of the lovely side effects) as my lining is too thick at 9.9mm. They took blood tests and these are OK but now I've got 4 days of Buserelin injections (oh joy) and another scan on Tuesday so see where things are. I'm really concerned that this cycle is compromised and its all over before we really got started...

Minkey, hope AF turns up soon for you as you say sods law dictates that nothing goes the way you want.

Ready4, I did have a lovely night out and a good chat with my friends...one small green eyed moment when one of the group made a happy announcement. I'm pleased for her but still a little jealous of her BFP. I think you're right to tell your friends and am sure they'll keep it quiet.

Keri, so sorry to hear that Brody hasn't been well and that he's got tonsilitis. Hope he gets well soon. Hope the Clomid does the trick.

Sugar, hope you're enjoying your unexpected guests. 

Anyway better go MIL coming for the weekend so many things to do.

lol


Edna


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Edna-sorry to hear that your baseline scan didn't deliver good news, but hopefully the buserelin injections will sort that lining out and it will be nice and then for your scan on tues. How id your night out with your NCT friends go? Hope you have a good weekend with your MIL.

Keri-sorry to hear that Brody has got tonsillitis, hope he is starting to feel better. Good luck for this month hope the clomid has worked its magic for you

Sugar-hope you are having a good time with your unexpected visitors

Maria-glad to hear that your appt at the ARGC went well and that they dont think you need the immune testing etc, I have heard that the ARGC regime is pretty tough with the daily bloods, but I suppose thats one of the reasons that they get good results, but like you say you can make a decision once you've had your appt at the other clinic next week

minkey-typical af not turning up, heres an af dance for you          hope it does the trick!!

ready4-sorry to hear you are feeling down at the mo, but like you say its probably a combination of things particularly those pesky drugs!! I'm sure your friends understood you not being able to go on hols with them and probably feel quite privileged that you felt able to share the reason with them. 

Well no news here ds seems fine now apart from not sleeping he was up most of last night eventually crashing at 4am and then he didn't have a nap today so I am shattered!!!!! I think he is getting his back molars, so I am preparing myself for more sleepless nights, but once they are through thats teething over with yeh!!!!!!!
One of my friends at toddlers told me today that she is pg with her 2nd I felt fine while I was there, but as soon as I left I couldn't stop crying, its ridiculous!!!! I know that at some point I will have to come to terms with not having another baby if thats the way its going to be, but I'm not sure I will know how to do that when/if the time comes! 

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend, hope we get some sunshine 

LOL
Kate


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone. Thanks to you all for making me so welcome. Had Hysteroscopy yesterday and all was clear. So relieved. Having NK cells bloods on monday and few other blood tests too. Hoping that if all results come back in time I might be able to start another divf around end july. Feeling nervous about getting back on rollercoaster. Really loving FF. Its helped me so much already. I find it difficult to retain any information in my brain. Could be long term sleep deprivation as Emily (four) still gets up at least once everynight and sometimes three times spaced out so i just fall asleep and im woken again!! Why was i telling you that..... Oh yeah so it will take me a while to get familiar with where everyone is at. But thanks again for welcome. Welcome Mabel ,i recognise you from the other thread. 

Hope you all have good weekend.xxxxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening Lovelies 

Our visitors are still here (DH's aunt and cousin). The stayed nearly 3 weeks last year, but don't think they'll be here so long this time, not that we mind, as they are really lovely! Anyway, they're entertaining themselves this evening so thought I'd pop on here and catch up properly....

Kate...here hun I'm sending bucket loads of    your way...more than enough to share around!  Lucky you being at the end of the teething process....it's all just kicking off here! Sorry to hear how upset you were about the BFP announcement  It's sooooo sooooo tough 
Edna ...aww hunni, sorry the baseline didn't go to plan  Sending you lots of    for Tuesday, hoping that everything looks more positive by then and you'll be ready to go 
Minkey here's a very special AF dance for you hun...bring on the witch!              
R4F ...Happy (belated) Anniversary!  and good luck for your baseline scan on Thursday. It sounds like you're handling the situation with your friends really sensitively. I'm sure they'll understand 
Keri ...hello back to you! Sorry to hear Brody was so unwell...tonsililtis is evil, I know. Hope he recovers fully very soon  Good luck with everything this month...are you being monitored/scanned on the clomid?
Maria ...glad the appt went well. I know it's a bit worrying when the drs give you good odds, cos you obviously want to protect yourselves, but it's also lovely to hear! Stay positive! 
Kate ...another poorly little one? There seem to have been quite a few suffering lately with one thing or another. Good to see your DS is better now though
Mable ...I can give you a proper welcome now! Wow, your cycle seems to have been really tough going so far though  80 follies is an incredible amount. I hope they monitor you more closely on your next cycle
Trish ...horray for the witch! July 30th seems very close to me, although if I was in your shoes, I'd be really impatient too!
Paula ...  sorry to laugh but you sound like me starting a sentence and not being able to remember where I was going! Can't blame mine on sleep deprivation though, as luckily (touch wood) Lola is a good sleeper. I'm clearly just brain-addled and ditzy!  Good luck with all your test results 
 and sorry to anyone I've missed... 

Not much news from here tx wise obviously. I know it is best to wait til October, not necessarily cos of my post-preg body, but mainly because DH is soooo busy with work now that it would be almost impossible to drag him away from work for appts anyway. What's playing on my mind now though, is if we _are_ lucky enough to get a BFP from out first FET then my due date would be mid-season next year...but that's a whole other story and I really shouldn't be driving myself mad trying to look that far ahead yet. 

Well, my first real AF in a veeeeeerrrry long time has just come to an end, so am gonna give BMS our best shot (excuse the pun!  ) this month, even though God only knows when/if I'll ovulate.

Anyway, that's surely enough of my waffle for one night!
Love Sugar xx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi Sugar. Just realised Lola and I share same birth date! Have fun with your visitors. Wish we had some of that sun!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick post before bed.

Minkey, don't you hate it how when you want af it never comes, and vice versa.  Doing an AF dance for you.   

Edna, so sorry the synarel isn't working so well.  You must be so frustrated as the waiting game is so hard.  GOod luck for Tuesday's scan.  Hoping the burserelin will do the trick.  Glad you had fun with your friends aside from the preg announcement.  It's really hard hearing that news now.  HOpe you're feeling better.  

kate, yeah..this is such an emotional roller coaster and I kind of feel like this is our last chance since what's after ivf?  Poor you..no wonder you're tired.  Edna said the same thing with a friend announcing a pregnancy.  It's so hard...we try to be happy but it stings inside.

Paula, glad the hysteroscopy went well.  I think I had one of those a couple years ago..not fun!  Good luck with your other tests.  WIll you have to wait long for the results?  THis site is amazing.  I don't know how I would have gotten through it without it (and my MIL is very supportive).  We all have mommy brain so understand losing thoughts in mid....

sugar, your visitors haven't told you how long they're here for?  Glad at least they're low maintenance.  Do they know what you're going through?  Thanks for the anniversary wishes and the good luck wishes.  Sorry you're having such a long AF.

Not much new here. Gonna call my friend tomorow and tell her (although they may be away for the weekend).  Sometimes it's a relief telling someone since it's less hiding and making up excuses.


----------



## Minkey

Thanks for all the AF dances, keep them coming still no AF today   

Thanks for your support.

Minkey x


----------



## becca

HELLO GUYS,

sorry for being awol lately...been really busy....work ds ect..he had a hes first pre school visit on wed......   my boy goes to school in sept.....got to get hes new uniform soon...where does the time go !!! hes going to be four on sat wow .....hes over the chicken pox now but has some awful marks from them hopefully they will fade.

sorry to hear that alot of bubbas have been poorly......cant do personals as so much to catch up on..but i will.
hello to the newbies.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx bath time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

beccax


----------



## skiwizard

Minkey - An AF dance especially for you. 

                    

Sugar - Hiya.  Feel much happier now that AF has arrived. Been d/regging for 5 days. Only 12 or so more to go then its onto the HRT for 8 weeks with the pessaries starting a couple of days before ET at the end of July. Good luck with the BMS.  

Ready - Hi, how are you doing? Good luck with your Baseline next week.  And happy belated Anniversary. How did your friend take the news of your IVF? I have only told my Mum and my friend who lives nextdoor. Much better if not many people know because then if it doesnt work out you can just try again without anyone fussing.

Kate - Glad to hear DS is getting better.  Dont stress yourself about whether or not you'll ever have another baby. You could well fall pregnant again, but for the moment its not something you need to get upset about.  I think the same as you, but PMA keeps me going until such time as I need to call it a day, and that day aint here yet.    

Becca - Hi there. Hope your DS has a great 4th Birthday next Saturday. 
Edna - How are you feeling? Hope you scan goes well next week. 
Keri - Sorry to her DS is poorly. Hope he gets better soon.  Good luck with the Clomid. 
Maria - Good luck with your treatment. Fantastic news that it could well work first time. 
Paula - Glad the Hysteroscopy went ok for you. Good luck with your bloods. 

Mable - Try not to stress yourself out too much. Easier said than done.... I know.... but it cant be good for you. 

I've got classic symptoms of 'Ditzy Mummy Syndrome'. My worst problem has got to be 'making a decision'. I cannot for the life of me make a decision and stick to it. I went to Toyz r Us today to buy DS a trike. I must have gone back to the bikes about 8 times just to be sure I'd bought the right one. I still dont think I have and its here at home now. 

Right........ now my brain is completely fried after all that so Im off to bed. Sorry if I've got you mixed up. A big  to anyone I've missed. 

Nite ladies. Speak to you soon.

Trish x


----------



## Minkey

No sign of AF yet today, this is so typical!  I have been bang on the the last 4 months


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Minkey, sorry to hear AF hasnt arrived yet. What a *****.  I thought I was going to have to wait for her too, but, bless her, she was only a day late in the end.  Hope she arrives for you very soon. 

Ladies..........I need some advice please. 

I'm getting a bit apprehensive about my 2ww in August. I am worried because I dont know what I can do and what I should avoid doing during the 2ww.

Will I be ok lifting and carrying DS up and down stairs, in and out of cots, in and out of car seats, in and out of baths and in and out of highchairs? Im not sure what I should avoid.  If you've been in this position please can you advise what I should definitely avoid doing during my 2ww. Did you always get someone else to do the lifting or was there no one else but you to do it. If so, and you got a BFP, then it cant be too much of a concern.

Would love to hear your advice for me if you got BFP's and had other children to look after during your 2ww. It would really help me as I am fretting a bit now. 

Many thanks.

Trish x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

just a quick post to offer an af dance to Minkey
             

Hope it works for you

Hi to everyone else have read posts but no time for personals I'm afraid as ds is suffering big time with his teeth, poor little thing!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

Hi all

I'll try and do personals but there are so many posts!!!

Skiwizard~ It's hard when you are in the 2ww as you know that in less than 2wks you will know if your tx has worked and I know that some of the girls going through the 2ww on here have taken time off and handed over "heavy duties" such as picking up kiddies etc BUT I think it's up to the individual and don't think that some lifting will do harm but again it's personal preference.  To put it another way, some women don't realise they are even pg and so continue normal day to day activities and still achieve a pregnancy.  My personal experience, we had force gale winds the 2nd week of my 2ww when pg with brody and was out at 4am in the morning picking up fence panels with my dh!  40 mile an hour winds and there I was 2 weeks pg with brody, sorting fence panels!  Hope you've decided that the trike you've brought is the right one now, either that or you've swapped it!

Minkey               a little AF dance for you hun

Becca~ Glad to hear that your son's over the pox and yes, the marks will fade.  I have one on my forehead but to an untrained eye, you would never see it!  Bless, he starts school in sept, where does the time go eh?

R4F~ Hope explaining things to your friend goes well and she understands your predicament xx

Sugar~ Hi, re: your question bout Clomid, I'm due to have day 21 bloods to see what's going on and that's all, if I don't ovulate I've got to up the meds.  Good luck with the BMS xx

PaulaB~ Glad to hear your scan thingy went well and yes, this site is a god send and think I'd be well    without it

Kate~ I Hate teething!  Hope you get some sleep soon hun.  Getting news bout friends becoming pg sucks and we are all with you on the feelings that you have.  I have a close friend too who is newly pg and told me "we weren't even trying"!!!!  well, ta for that!  hey ho

Edna~ Sorry to hear that your scan didn't go according to plan but I think the new drugs will do the trick hun, good luck for your next scan on tuesday and hope that linings behaving!

Well, Brody's seems a lot better, continues to sleep through (thank god!) and is really enjoying going to sleep at the moment, both for day time naps and also bedtime too!  Not sure what that's about but dare say it'll end as soon as it started  .  He's taking his meds like a good little boy and he's back to the "normal" happy, chuckley little boy that is Brody

Am on day 10 today and so far don't think I've had any side effects from the Clomid, although I've been feeling very    of late but think that's down to my life at the moment!  It's been a awful year, on hearing that my friends new born has a rare condition that will end her life while she is very young (poss before 1st birthday), my friend from baby group suddenly dying, my grandfather dying, my friend at work being diagnosed with breast Ca and so forth!  Not a good year this 2007!  

yesterday i saw my baby group friends husband for the first time since the funeral and it hits me like a brick everytime i see him and his ds and upsets me so much.  Last night (after a few beers at the beer festival we went to for Dh's birthday) I ended up in tears, just hacked off with life in general and begging for good news soon!

So don't think it's the tablets really, just my life in general!  Sorry to be   

Love to all and sorry for being depressing!

Keri xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww Keri...just wanted to send you a great big hug      What a lot you've had to contend with. Here's hoping you can balance out some of those heartbreaking events with a BFP very, very soon


----------



## becca

FOR YOU KERI...WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU HUNNIE....DONT BOTTLE NOTHING UP...YOU POP ON HERE AND OFF LOAD ANY TIME.    
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Minkey, here's another AF dance for you.  (I'll try and make it a bigger dance  ) May it come soon!                

becca, wow pre school already!  I can imagine that was quite emotional for you.  Happy birthday to him.   (You said Saturday but that doesn't match your ticker).

Trish, are you able to get help during the 2WW?  For our last 2 fets, dh picked Evan up from daycare (and if he couldn't, one of our parents did) and dh did all the lifting of Evan.  He even prepared his food for the first few days.  My clinic mentioned to avoid heavy lifting (I think anything 20lbs or more?) and even limiting going up and down stairs yourself. Also, for yourself you should avoid hot baths and steamy showers, exercise, etc.  Having said all that, I'm sure our clinics are just being overcautious.  After all, women who get pregnant naturally wouldn't give a second thought to lifting and go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies.  Thanks for the anniversary wishes.  I know what you mean about the less people that know, the less fuss.  The only reason we're telling our friends is to give them an honest answer as to why a weekend anytime the next while won't work.

kate, hope the teething subsides soon for you son.  Poor thing.

Keri, am very happy to hear Brody is doing much better.  What a scare you had.  My heart goes out to you hun with all the heartbreaks you've had in 2007.  Life is just so unfair.  I can see that you're amazing friend and such a caring person.  All I can say is take joy in the wonderful son and dh you have.  May you get a BFP (you're due for some good news) and then 2008 will be a good one for you.  Hugs to you. And don't worry about being depressing.  We're all here for you so let it out.

I think our friends are away for the long weekend (which is why they wanted us to come up to their cottage one weekend), so I left a message on their machine for her (the wife) to call me when she has a moment to discuss the cottage weekend.  So I'll wait for her call to tell her about our tx and why regrettably it wont work out.


----------



## Minkey

Morning!

Thanks you for all the AF dances, they worked & it appeared this morning, so we can finally get the cycle underway!  I need to ring the clinic later to book my first scan.  

Keri - huge hugs to you  

Skiwizard - I have the same worries about my 2ww with lifting my dd etc, but I guess not to do it at all is pretty unavoidable so I am just going to try to be as careful as  I can really.  She is going to go to my inlaws for a couple of nights during that time (not that they know the real reason!) to give me a little break to put my feet up.

Becca - wow pre-school already, so grown up & bet he will look so cute in a uniform!

Hope everyone else is well, must dash, we need to get ready for Agatha's music class!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

I have booked my scan for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## becca

r4f

he he hes birthday is this sat 7th.....it will be  070707..madness.!! 
hows you hunnie......hope everything goes well for you this time

minky- good luck with the scan
kate- hope the theething eases....not a nice phase !! have you tried ashton &parsons i found that fantasic.
keri-glad your son is on the mend.

hello to everyone else..gotta go ds wants to go out xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is well and had a reasonable weekend. My MIL was with us. I don't get on that well with her but Evelyn adores her Granny and had a lovely time with her and I enjoyed watching them together.

Feeling really nervous about tomorrows scan. Not sure how a lining can thin when you're not bleeding even with the drugs, so am really wondering whether this cycle is going anywhere. I guess I'm psyching myself up for bad news...my DH says I shouldn't borrow trouble but I find it a bit easier to deal with if I'm prepared.

Becca, what a cool birthday date. I bet you're into lots of preparations now. I'm sure your ds's chicken pox marks will fade with time.

Mikey, great news that AF showed and you've got your scan. Best of luck with it.

Ready4, hope your conversation with your friend goes well.

Keri, have a big hug from me. You've had a really rotton year and I'm not surprised that you are feeling very tearful. Hoping for some good news for you very soon.

Trish, I can't really help with tips as I haven't got to the tww stage since we had Evelyn. I imagine its going to be very hard not to pick her up. Small cuddles are just the best cure for feeling down and I remember my last two week wait as the fortnight from hell.

Sugar, just take it one step at a time...and enjoy that BMS!

Paula, great news that the Hysteroscopy was all clear. Hope the blood tests went well today.

Kate, hope you've had a few better nights since your post. Molars are horrible but at least the end of teething is in sight for you both.

Anyway my darling DH has just finished cooking my dinner so I'd better get it while its hot.

Speak to you soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, yah for AF!  You must be so relieved so now you can begin.  Good luck wtih you scan.

becca, what a special birthday!  Do yo have any plans to celebrate?  

Edna, sorry that you and your MIL don't get along that well, but it's nice you can take joy in seeing her and Evelyn together.  I love seeing Evan with my inlaws (but we're also very close) as both Evan's and my inlaws' faces light up.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  It seems like there's always somethign to worry about in this rollercoaster.  I'm sure it'll go fine.  My last birth control is tongiht and I have a scan on Thurs...but like you, AF won't have started by then.  I think they just make sure to catch you in time and book you beforehand, just in case.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Edna

Hi all,

Some good news and some bad from me.

First the bad...

As I suspected todays scan was little better than Fridays. Lining now 8.8mm with signs of lots of activity in both ovaries. So d/r drugs have not worked this month and I have to give up my slot.

I'm very disappointed and anxious that it this will happen again in the future. But I am telling myself that at least this happened now before my snow babies were woken up. It could have been much worse as they are still safely on ice waiting for me to be ready for them.

The good news is that the clinic are happy for me to try again next month so now waiting for AF to arrive so I can rebook. Its going to be a long 2 - 3 weeks.

Hope you are all well.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, I'm so sorry that things weren't right to go ahead with your fet this month.  As you said, it's good they new beforehand and you're frosties will wait for you.  I know the wait is so hard though.  At least it's good weather now so go out and enjoy the sunshine with Evelyn.  May August bring better luck.


----------



## skiwizard

Edna, Hi, I'm so sorry to hear things werent so good for you at the scan. At least you only have to wait until next month. That's not too bad.  Lets hope its a speedy 3 weeks (not that we want to wish our lives away or anything  )

Minkey - Hi, great news AF has arrived, finally. It must have been all those AF dances.  Its a great feeling when you can actually get going again. Good luck with your scan 2moro. 

Keri - Hi, Im so sorry life is treating you unkindly at the moment. I really hope things pick up for you soon. 

Becca - How are you? Hope DS has a great Birthday on Saturday. 

Kate - Hi, how are you coping with the teething nightmare? When do the molars start to come through then. I've still got that to come yet. 

Keri & Ready - Hi and thanks very much for helpful advice re looking after DS during my 2ww. y DS is 28lbs so that's no lifting him then   I didnt actually take much notice of lifting etc for my 1st FET, I just carried on as normal after Day 2, and it didnt work, so I really feel I should do things differently this time. My Mum suggested taking DS to stay with her 170 miles away.  Nice idea but she doesnt really see him much and I dont think I'd be very relaxed as DS is hyper, and never stops unless he's asleep. I dont think my Mum would cope with him. She's not seen him since Christmas and he's developed 'attitude' since then, not to mention his walking, running, tantrums, throwing and hitting.    I will just cut down on the number of times I go up and down stairs, try not to lift him as often as normal and just be aware of what I'm doing and try and relax on the sofa when I can.

Hope you're all doing ok. Will be in touch again very soon. Need to spend some time with DS. I spend far too much time on this site..... it's addictive 

Bye for now.

Trish x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Edna-so sorry that you have had to delay your txt but like you say better now than when your frosties had been thawed. Its good that you can try again next month. Glad to hear that your weekend went well, it would be my personal idea of hell to have my MIL here for the weekend, as we dont get along at all after 10yrs of her treating me like c**p, but unlike yours she takes no interest in our ds, which I find completely baffling, he is her flesh and blood after all. Mothers and sons seem to have complicated relationships particularly when sons get married!!! I am def going to try and not make the same mistakes when my ds gets hitched!!!!!!!!!!

Minkey-glad to hear af finally arrived, how did the scan go?

Keri-  the first 6mths of this year have been awful for you, lets hope the next 6mths bring better news all round.

becca-sending you early birthday wishes for your ds  how do you think you will feel when he starts school, how do you think he will cope with full time school?

ready4-good luck for your scan on thurs, hope you get to speak to your friend soon

sugar-can you please send some more sunshine this way, its still raining here!!!!! 

paula-glad to hear your hysteroscopy was all clear, how did you get on with your blood tests?

trish-still teething here at the mo!!!! I think the back 4 molars usually come through between two and two and a half!! They are def the worst but like somebody else said at least you know you are nearing the end of the teething marathon!!!!

Well nothing much to say here, ds still suffering with his teeth but he is sleeping a little better (famous last words)!!!!! Feeling a bit in limbo land at the moment, no ovulation so couldn't even try naturally, so just waiting for af to see if can start fet next month!

Does anyone watch Heroes on the Sci fi channel, I love it and cant find anyone else who watches it?!

Hi to everyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Minkey

Evening,

Edna - big hugs to you   , sorry it has not worked out this month for you.  xx

My scan went well, lining is thin & there are curretnly follies in each ovary, next scan booked for the 11th July - day 10 of my cycle to see how things are progressing.

Sorry, no more personals, I need my bed!

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well. Halfway to the weekend so hurrah.

Thankyou all for your good wishes. I know 2 / 3 weeks is not long in the grand scheme of things. And yes I'm trying not to wish my life away but enjoy the now and my time with Evelyn. It doesn't help that my job involves client management and all have review dates so I'm presently thinking about September accounts at work... 

Minkey, great news that your scan went well, lets hope those follies continue to develop well.

Ready4, It would be nice to have a good relationship with my MIL but really I've stopped worrying about it, its just the way things are. I respect her greatly. She raised 2 sons on her own and they are both great men. I just don't really have anything in common with her. Still she loves my little girl and I can put up with a lot because of that. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope its all looking good for you.

Kate, I find in law relationships incredibly tricky and the mother son thing can be particularly difficult. However, I don't seem to have hit the same low that you have with your MIL and agree that her attitude to your ds is mystifying. I'm also absolutely sure that you will be a great MIL to whoever your son gets together with in the future

Trish, its a lovely offer for your mum to care for your ds during your tww and maybe he would behave differently for her (I know Evelyn behaves very differently in different situations). Would it cause you more stress worrying about him? You really need to do whatever feels best and will help you most. 

Anyway better think about sorting things out for tomorrow.

Edna


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Edna~ So sorry hun to hear that this cycle's been abandoned but roll on AF and those 2-3 weeks, like the others have said, take that time to enjoy your daughter and get yourself ready for next month xx

R4F~ Any luck contacting your friends?

Minkey~ Yay for AF!  What sort of music class do you take Agatha too?  Glad to hear your scan went ok

Kate~ hope your little ones sleeping is still good, I hate teething!!!

Becca~ What a strange date for a birthday this year!!!!!  

Thank you for all your hugs etc but I'm afraid my world's just got that bit worse!  (is that possible!?)  DH isn't well, he's had this sort of distended stomach for a few weeks and last night plucked up the courage to see his GP who suggested he go for a blood test and urgent ultrasound of his abdomen and commented that it could be a problem with his liver or (after DH asking) said it could poss be the big C!  So, our thoughts going into over drive, he's been first thing today for bloods and I managed to get him booked in for his ultrasound too today (i work at our local hospital) and it looks like his stomach is filled with ascites (fluid) and something is causing it.  At one point my consultant said it may be cirrhosis (!) but we now think that's a no no as all bloods came back normal!  

So now we wait to see a gastroenterologist tomorrow to tell us what's wrong.  We're trying not to think the worst but it's so hard.

Other than that we are fine! Brody's back to normal, a bit clingy to his mommy and at times doesn't want his daddy but he's fine, enjoyed his first day back at nursery today after having last week off cause of tonsillitis.

Our thoughts of trying to concieve this month have sort of gone out of the window with this latest turn of events but hey ho!

Send us positive "it's something little and curable" thoughts for tomorrow please, crikey I need good news for pitys sake, good news I say!  

keri xx


----------



## PaulaB

Keri- I am so sorry to hear your news. Will think of you both and really hope things work out ok.PaulaB xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Keri, my heart just breaks for you...you've been through so much and now something else thrown at you guys.  Am thinking of you and may dh's appointment go well.  Sending you more hugs.


----------



## Edna

Keri,



I really hope that theres a benign explanation for your DHs stomach. Good that the bloods are normal as surely something like cancer would show up too. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hoping that tomorrows appointment goes well and that as you say "it's something little and curable".

lol


Edna


----------



## becca

KERI


KEEP THAT CHIN UP.....GOOD LUCK WITH THE RESULTS FOR YOUR DH...IM PRAYING ITS GOOD NEWS HUNNIE XX


----------



## Minkey

Keri -      lots of good luck vibes for your DH.

Minkey xx


----------



## Mish3434

Keri,  big ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) coming your's and Stu's way   good luck to you all for todays appointment.  Lots of "its something little and curable" thoughts coming the Birmingham way.  Have sent you a text hun

Shelley xx


----------



## Edna

Hi Keri,

Just checking back here...are you both OK? Really hoping everything went well today.


Edna


----------



## becca

keri, hope all went well today xxxxxxxxxxxxx



hello to everyone else...going manic sorting ds party out for tomorrow doing a pirate theme.....hope he enjoys it.

right off to bed xx


----------



## Mae1

Hello

I'm new to this board.

Keri - I am sending you heaps and heaps of      to you and DH. Thinking of you, take care Hun.

I used to post regularly on this site during my last treatment but felt I needed a break from this heartache.

DH has azoospermia and after TESE, severe hyperstimulation and a traumatic pregnancy, we have been blessed with the most fantastic little bundle   

We have a wonderful dd thanks to ICSI last year and have breastfed her til last month. I felt ok about the whole baby thing til I stopped feeding her. However now the pang is back  The need for another baby is huge. I feel like I did before DD.  

Is this normal?  I really thought that by having my beautiful little girl that it would all go away but it hasn't. I feel that longing inside again  

Every baby I see, I ache  WHY

I am so grateful and thank my lucky stars every day for my lovely girl. She's my world. I feel so guilty for feeling this.

We hope to use our two remaining frosties in the new year.

Hope I can grab some positivity from you great girls. This site was a lifeline las time and I sure feel like I need it again now.

Sorry about the 'down' post. 

lol

Mae.x


----------



## ready4Family

Keri, hope today went ok hun.  Am thinking of you and dh.


becca, have a wonderful part for your son.  The pirate theme sounds like a blast.  Do you have a lot of kids coming?

Mae, welcome back to this board.  We all completely understand how you feel and I can say that like you, I feel absolutely blessed with our son (also via ivf) but am so ready for him to be a brother.  When our first fet failed, I was told that we have Evan so we should be happy and think of those that don't have any.  They meant well, but it made me feel worse like I had no right to be devastated.  And I was...all the pain of infertility came back.  I was an only child and so want our son to experience having a sibling.  So, I feel the same way.  You're not alone.

Things are going good with us.  I went to the clinic today and we're ready to start the stimming injections.  Dh is just putting evan to bed and then I'm going to go over the (confusing) instructions since he has to mix and measure stuff.  So tomorrow morning...the fun begins.  I return on Tues for the first scan.  Am nervous and excited to be moving on.


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

Keri - hope you got some positive news x

Mae - hello & welcome - yes I think we all feel the way you do, I sometimes think the longing is worse then before I had my DD.  I guess it's because this time we actually know what it is like to have a child. Don't ever feel guilty - people who don't have fertility treatment never do, so why should we?  Good luck with your treatment.

R4F - good luck with the injections today x

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well this morning.

Ready4, great news that you can move onto stimming. I'd hate to mix meds though I'd be so worried about getting them right. I guess I'm lucky in that the my meds are always premixed. Best of luck and hope that first jab went well.

Becca,   wishes for your ds tomorrow. Hope that the birthday party goes really well.

Mae, welcome to the thread. I think your feelings are entirely normal I certainly share them and this is a good place to chat, hope we can help with support and lend a listening ear.

Keri, thinking of you and hoping you are well.

Hope everyone else is well. I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend which will be a bit of a relief after all our recent excitement and nice to be just the three of us.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone,
Mae i just wanted to say that i also have that longing. My DD is the best thing that has ever happened to me and i love her so much. I still want another child though and often beat myself up about that, feeling that perhaps i am being greedy when so many on this site have none. But the feelings and longing is so overwhelming that despite the huge amount of treatment i have had i will still move on to my 6th IVF at the end of the month (If my elusive period ever shows up!). You are certainly not alone.

To everyone else have read all messages but am hopeless at personals as i type really slowly and have a memory like a goldfish. Thinking of you all.
Paulaxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi All

Im still around even though i have not posted for a while  I will have a good read through the posts later and try and catch up with you all.

Martine xx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Well, DH's appt went ok I suppose but we still don't know what is wrong.  The specialist was just marvellous and spent about 40mins with us, asking Dh questions and stuff, then examining him thoroughly and taking an aspirate from his stomach.  This along with his urine sample, 6 vials of blood for every blood test imaginable and also a chest x-ray.  He's booked in for an urgent CT scan first thing monday and we return for results next thursday.  

He said it could be a few things, his liver, a malignancy (why, why couldn't he have said that that was a defo no no....), his kidneys or his heart, although on listening to his heart, felt this wasn't it.  He's convinced it's a problem with his liver so we await all the results.  If these STILL don't find anything, we move onto endoscopies, colonoscopies and biopsies.

So we are still feeling the way we did a few days ago, scared stiff and trying to hope for the best.

We've not spoken bout trying to concieve this month again, we spoke bout it the other night and he's said that although he doesn't want to waste a month, he doesn't want to go ahead, me get pg and then something happen to him and leave me with 2 children.  I've told him to try and not think like this but it's so hard and I've told him I'd be left with 2 pieces of him, not just one should we get pg, which would enrich my life should the worst happen.

Can't believe we're going through all this, i hate 2007 like you wouldn't believe.

Sorry no personals but I'm sure you understand.  just like to say good luck R4F with your stimming xx

Keri xx


----------



## Keri

Me again....

Could I also ask though, just in case we do go for it this month, do x-rays damage sperm?  just popped into me head!

keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Keri-I am so sorry to hear  about the latest turn of events in your life, sending you a massive   I know this week will be very difficult waiting for results etc so am thinking of you loads  

minkey-glad that your scan went well, not long until your next one, how are you feeling? Are you getting many side effects?

edna-yes in-law relationships are very tricky, but as you say it would make a huge difference if my mil actually showed any love/affection/interest in my ds, but she doesn't, I just think that one day she is going to be a very lonely old woman wondering why nobody ever comes to visit her!!!!!! She will only have herself to blame!!!!!

becca- wishes for your ds tom hope you enjoy the 07.07.07 madness!!!!!

ready4-good luck for your first injection tom!!!!

mae-welcome to H4AM, looking forward to getting to know you, dont feel guilty about how you are feeling we have all had or are still having very similar thoughts, so you will get great support on here from girls that understand what you are feeling.

Nothing else to report from here, I am not going to mention ds sleep pattern as in my last post I said he was sleeping well and that night he was awake from 12-4.30!!!!!!!!! Its still his teeth so cant feel to cross with him!!!

Hi to everyone I've missed
LOL
Kate


----------



## Minkey

Kate - no side effects as it is drug free!  I got lucky second go drug free last time so we are giving it a go again before I try the drugs x


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies 

I am still around, just been reading more than I've been writing. I have caught up now, finally.

Keri - Just wanted to say, be strong for each other, think positively  and I hope DH's results turn out to be something that can be treated easily with a few tablets and some TLC. 

Ready - How did you getting on with your injections today?    

Becca - How did DS enjoy his party today? Did you get the good weather? 

Kate - Sorry to read that DS is still struggling with his teeth. Poor baby. 

Edna - How are you enjoying your weekend, just the 3 of you? Hope you've had the sun. 

Martine - Hi  I've not spoken to you before. Hope your ok and enjoying your weekend. 

Sugar - Howz things with you? Hope you're alright. 

All very quiet with me at the moment. I am still taking my tablets and waiting for my Baseline on the 16th. Roll on 30th July for ET. Beginning to get excited and nervous. 

Hi to anyone I've missed - just a few quickie pm's tonight.

Take care everyone. 

Trish


----------



## becca

hello everyone,
only a quick one as I'm shattered and had a few drinkies   the party yesterday was a real dream ds face was a picture but very over whelmed bless him don't think he really understood it all really..as hired a pirate ship for him......was good had about 20 kids so was busy, then last night went out for dinner, today hes b-day we had a family BBQ with games ect...........ohhh he loved every minute.

Kate hope ds is ok 

Keri keep thinking about you and DH...you keep posting as we are all here for you.

r4f hey go girl go....not long now 

Edna martine skiward sugar and anyone else ive missed..hope your all having a good weekend in the sun !!! AT LAST !!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

Keri, glad to hear the specialist took the time to talk to you and dh and was thorough all around.  Can't imagine how scared you guys are.  WIshing him lots of luck for Monday and will pray it's nothing serious.  The topic about conceiving is heartbreaking.  Try and think positive.  

Minkey, thanks for the wishes. 

Edna, like you, I'm glad that I also don't have to deal with the mixing.  Hope you're enjoying your weekend with that beautiful daughter of yours.

becca, happy birthday to your ds!  Glad to hear the party went so well.  You had quite a handful.  Sounds like you have some great celebrating.  Hope you took lots of pics.

kate, so sorry about the lack of sleep due to dh's teethign.  Poor him, and poor you.  Hope the teething ends soon and you all get some rest.

Trish, the 16th will come before you know it.  I find once you start the meds, the time goes.  It's more waiting to start that drags on.  

First injection on Friday stung like anything and I was still feelign the sting until mid today.  It's calmed down now though and this morning's sting didn't last as long.  (The evening injection is better so I guess it's the extra med in the morning one that stings).  Starting to feel really emotional from the meds.  Dh has been really quiet as well (nerves for him) so I feel so alone in this as I can't even talk to him (it's like talking to a wall).  Other than that, just counting down until the week of the 16th since ec should be around then.  Thank goodness Evan is better with his 'only mommy' stage and is no longer rejecting daddy so the 2WW should be ok.


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

R4F - hope the injections are still not stinging too badly & that you are feeling less emotional.

Becca - glad the party was good

Keri - lots of luck for Dh's results, sorry I don't know about x-rays & sperm so can't answer your question

Edna - hope you are OK

We had a lovely weekend in the sun - about time too! 

Can I ask what you are all doing with your little ones when you go for appointments at your clinics?  We have not told anyone we are having more treatment (didn't tell anyone last time either) and so I took Agatha with me last time & DH met us outside so I could go in on my own.  The clinic is in London though so we had to go all the way up on our own which was very stressful and then it takes time out of DH's work as I don't feel I can take her in with me - I have never seen a child in there.  Is anyone else in this position?

I hope everyone is well.

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, so far, most of our appts have fallen on a weekday so that means that dh can't come with me as he drops Evan off at daycare (and thus, he's taken care of).  We had one appt that fell on a weekend so my inlaws looked after him and dh came with me...but in our case, they know.  If it falls on a weekend again though, I'd like to bring Evan with us since this is the same doctor that helped create him so I'd love to show him off to her  .  Luckily our clinic accomodates this and has a play house, books, a few others toys and even a fish tank to keep him busy while I have the scan, blood work and we're waiting for the doctor.  Then we'd all go in the see the doctor.  That's hard though if you usually have Agatha with you during the day and you haven't told anyone.


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Haven't posted for aaagggeesss but wanted to say I do try to keep up with this board, which has given me such support in the past.  I'm 36 wks now and should be blissful but things v bad between me and Dh.  Enough of that..

Sorry only have energy for 1 personal today (will try to get back soon) but wanted to say:

KERI love, sending you lots and lots and lots of    

for you and your Dh.  Can't imagine what you are going through.  Stay strong, stay together and stay hopeful, if you can.  Lots of love, hun.  Hope things prove less scarey than you imagine.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## becca

minkey- when i had my appointments i told one of my close friends who had ds for me..could you not tell a white lie and say your shopping dr's ect.........does your clinic not like children going there ?? what clinic are you at in london ?
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well this evening.

Keri, how are things going? Good to see that the appointment went well but you must be so frustrated not to know whats going on. Hoping this round of tests give you an answer and you don't have to wait much longer. Sorry I can't help with the Xray / sperm thing. Does your clinic have a view?

Minkey, its very hard juggling a toddler and treatment isn't it? I agree that its not easy to take a small person to the clinic. The staff love to see "their" babies and its great to show them off. My clinic also has toys and books to keep them entertained. But I feel very conscious of other couples present some who haven't been lucky and I don't know how I'd keep Evelyn quiet and stationery during scans. I imagine taking Agatha on the trains isn't easy either. I've used a mix of childcare my DH, mum and sister and may ask Evelyn's nursery if she can have the odd extra morning if noone is around but I have told those we are close to about treatment. Is there anyone you could trust with this? It would make life easier for you.

Paula, any sign of the elusive AF yet? Waiting is so frustrating isn't it? 

Imogen, so sorry to hear that things are not going well with your DH. Txt and pregnancy can be so stressful. Hope things get better soon. Hope also that your pregnancy is going well...not too long now to you meet your new baby.

Becca, it sounds like your weekend was pretty full on but great fun. So pleased that your ds enjoyed himself and had a day to remember.

Ready4, that sting can burn can't it? Hope you don't have too many that hurt like that. Glad that Evan is back to accepting his daddy. Children can be funny little things can't they. As you say at least it means you can "relax" more on your tww.

Trish, hope you are doing OK on those tabs and not having too many side effects. Not too long till the 16th now.

Kate, how is this round of teething going? I think Evelyn's cutting some new ones too. Unsettled at night and really bad nappy rash which she only gets when shes teething.

Martine, hi nice to hear from you. Hope all is well with you.
  
Little to report here. Spoken to the clinic and fingers crossed that all will be OK. On Suprecur / Burselin injections now so hoping they work in switching me off this month. I'm going to look like a pin cushion soon.

Anyway better leave this here and sort out something to eat.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing, but I would love to join you all if I can...

Anyway a little about me..Me 38 (only 1 tube which is blocked) and DF 37(no problems).  We were TTC for 6 yrs when in 2004 we finally discovered that the problem was due to my only remaining tube was blocked.  Underwent out 1st IVF in Jan 2005 which was a BNF, FET Aug 2005 (BFN) Oct 2005 IVF blast transfer BFP.  I am now a very very proud mummy to a beautiful 2yr old little boy.

We are now looking to start the rollercoaster again using out last 4 remaining frosties, hopefully Aug/Sept.  

I have followed FF for many years and got a lot of support and comfort through reading these boards (even though I never had the courage to post before !!) So I hope all you wonderful ladies don't mind me joining you, cause I really feel I need the support this time around.

I feel so so lucky to have my little boy and count my lucky stars every single day.  I know that me and my DF have been so blessed to have him cause there are so many others who haven't been so lucky and I could break my heart for them.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Loads & loads Of love & luck to you
Speak soon
Tracy xx


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies


im back well ive done it ive phoned my hospital and just waiting on a appointment   im going to be eggsharing 

i no sumthin cos i have my angel it wont be as stressfull do uze think or is it just as stressfull?? 

well take care ile be back on later xx nikki xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

yeahhhhh Nikki your back on the coaster with us all too, Hopefully you will get your appointment through quickly.

Love Martine xx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi all,
Havent been posting recently but could really do with some advice. I had failed ivf number 5 and AF arrived on 4th June. For a couple of days before i,d had brown spotting and had hoped it was sign of implantation but sadly not. I did HPT and it was negative. Though af did develop it was never as heavy as others. About a week later i had food poisoning and then the following week had a hysteroscopy. The hysteroscopy was clear and i was relieved about that. My af was due again but never arrived. It is now day 38 and still no sign of af. This is strange for me as i normally have regular 28 days. Longest ever other af was 33 days. So i was wondering if anyone has had a hysteroscopy and has it delayed af arrival. A couple of people have suggested doing another test in case i am pregnant and this is going to sound so silly but i am too terrified as i have no pregnancy symptoms and fear if i was it couldnt have survived food poisoning and hysteroscopy..... Even writing this i feel silly but i am worried. ANY ADVICE?


----------



## skiwizard

Welcome Nikki - Please tell me what happens with egg sharing. I am interested to know how it works. 

I dont find fertility as stressful having had my DS through ICSI in 2005. My BFN I got last month on my first FET wasnt as soul destroying as it was with my first ICSI. I do think having a fertility child softens the blow when its a negative, but I think the anxiety of it working again, and the build up to the ET is just as huge, but the disappointment is upsetting but not as much.... thats my personal experience. Lets hope its not too long before you get your appointment through. 

Hi Tracy - Nice to see you again.  How are things with you? 

Martine - hin hun. What's happening with you these days? 

Minkey - Hi hun, how are you? I take DS with me to scan appointments. He sits quite happily in his pram, but for the ET he will stay with my friend who lives nextdoor (which is handy). I dont like to impose on her too often so for the big appointments he goes to her). They love to see him at the hospital. They all comment on how gorgeous he is and how beautiful his hair his and how cheeky his smile is.... it does make me feel so proud when they say such lovely things about him..... and I always thank them for giving me my gorgeous miracle. 

Imogen - Hi hun, I first read your posts a while ago and often wondered how things were with you and DH. It was only this morning I thought of you actually. Uncanny you should post now. Im sorry things are no better. Not long to go now before bubs arrives. You must be so excited. I know it cant be easy with you and DH but bubs is what matters just now. DH may change when he sees bubs. I will read your latest posts and get in touch.      

Ready - Hi hun, how are the injections going? Good to hear DS has got over his 'I want mummy to do not daddy' phase.  I must admit time is beginning to move a bit faster now. Less than a week before my Baseline and then only 2 weeks before ET. Yipeeeee!  

Edna - hi hun. Yes Im fine thanks. No more side effects, not that I had any really, perhaps the odd headache now and again. Nothing much to report with me at the moment. Not long now until Baseline. I might then feel as though something is starting to happen as all I do at the moment is pop one pill a day and that's pretty boring. I loved my injections. I felt a huge sense of achievement. 

Keri - hi to you too. Hope news re DH is good. It was today wasnt it you heard. Fingers crossed all is good with you both. Sending    your way.

Becca - Hi hun, howz things with you? 

DS has just woken up from his kip so much dash. The last time I left him up there after he woke he ripped some of his border off the wall. 

Love to you all.

Trish x


----------



## skiwizard

No! Too late ...................................   he's ripped it again, beyond repair this time, so that's it now, I've had to pull it off one wall.  Now I've got to wrack my brains and try and remember where I bought it from to replace it.  

Maybe he ought to have a complete redecoration now that he's 19 months. But then again.............  when the new baby arrives (how's that for PMA  ) You see they will have to share a room...... ummmmm decisions, decisions. 

Cant leave it as it is....  Any ideas? What's your nursery like?

Bye for now.

Trish x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Imogen, now much longer for you.  I'm so sorry to hear things are stressful between you and dh..and just when you need each other.  Hugs to you.

Edna, yeah...some injections really sting/burn.  The nurse did it today and it wasn't too bad so not sure if it was her technique or if it's where dh stabs me.  Great news that the clinic feels all will be ok and you're taking the injections to calm things down.  I know how you feel about being a pin cushion.  You can play connect the dots on my stomach.

Tracy, welcome.  wishing you lots of luck trying for a sibling for your son.  Glad you've posted as I think you'll find this site such a tremendous help as we all know what you're going through.  

Paula, first, just want to say how sorry I am on your test results.  I know the devastation.  Not sure the answer to your question, but maybe call your doctor if concenred and/or do a home test as some have suggested.  Perhaps the meds for ivf have thrown off your cycle.

Trish, yes, we're happy that Evan is better and doesn't reject his dad like he did.  I really felt for him.  Great news that you're getting close with et only a couple weeks away.  Oh no...sorry for the wall border destruction.  I like you PMA!

I went for the first scan today and they saw 11 folicles.  I feel a bit disappointed as it seems like a small number (and it's even less than with our son).  I just hope that they are good quality.  Getting quite scared.  I return on Friday for another scan.  My doctor was away today so I'll ask her on Friday when estimated EC is.
I'm feeling bloated and uncomfortable and last night I couldn't even wear a pair of jeans that fit the night before.  (I think too my stomach is sensitive to pressure).  Hopefully it's all worth it.

Keri, how you and dh doing, hun?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is well...I'm starting to feel a bit more positive about things or maybe just enjoying a bit of sunshine which always makes me feel happier.

Ready4, I find the pain / sting of injections definitely varies depending on where you stab but haven't worked out a reliable system yet as to where is best. We've never used my stomach (although I'm sure the spare tyre I have would make it a good choice) so its my thighs which are covered in bruises and needle marks. Don't be down about 11 follies thats a great number for a first scan more have time to develop so you may end up with as many as when you had your ds.

Trish, sorry to hear about the border so frustrating that your ds trashed it. Evelyn's nursery is blue (yes I know, but DH was adamant that we weren't going to redecorate a room which we hadn't used and was freshly done when we moved in) and we've got a sea theme going on. I didn't put a border up but have stickers all over the wall which we got from http://www.funtosee.com/default.asp. We used the underwater adventure pack. I'm really pleased with the result and Evelyn enjoys spotting the different "fish".

Paula, its never easy is it? I think that sometimes our bodies conspire to send us on an emotional rollercoaster. I haven't been in your position but I think the most likely explanation is that your system is messed up with the drugs, the food poisoning and the hystercopy making AF late.

Niki, I'm afraid I'm finding it just as stressful as the first time...thank god for my FF outlet. Hope you get your appointment through very quickly.

Tracy, welcome to H4AM and FF. I'm glad you decided to take the plunge and join us. We're a chatty bunch and I've found the support on this thread a great help.

Hi to everyone else, catch up with you soon.

lol

Edna

/links


----------



## PaulaB

Thanks ready4 and edna. I called clinic and shoulds hear from them tomorrow. I also bought test so no doubt af will have sensed its in the cupboard and will arrive later! Thanks for support. Its all just so hard sometimes and you end up feeling insane. 
Paulaxxx


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

Thanks for all the input about taking Agatha to the clinic - I am at the Lister in London & although my consultant said they would love to see her, I just feel that it would be too awkward.  There are no toys like some of you mentioned and it is always really quiet so it would be really obvious she was there.  I don't want to upset any of the other ladies either, I am not sure I would have liked it when I didn't have her to see children in the waiting room.  I really don't want to tell anyone about the treatment (I have it in my head that it will jinx it  ) but I will just see how long it goes on I think.  DH is meeting us again today for my scan later.  

Imogen - sorry to hear about things between you & DH

Tracy - hello & welcome to the thread

Birthbaby - hello, to be honest I am finding it more stressful this time round - but see my first paragraph to explain that!  Good luck!

Paula - sorry I don't have any advice, let us know what the clinic say.

Skiwizard - oops about your border - hope you can replace it!  I keep thinking that Agatha's room needs decorating but like you don't want to do it just in case - she would also have to share if we manage to have another one.  Her room is lilac & purple - but only because it was that colour already, I put some bunting up to make it look more child-like but that was it!

R4F - 11 follies is fine hun, don't be down x

Must dash the man with my new washing machine has just pulled up - will update later after my scan

Minkey x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Good morning ladies  

Thanks for making me feel so very welcome....

Goodness I'm so tired this morning.  Samuel had his little friend round for tea last night for the first time   .  They had a great time   , luckily the weather held out so they were able to play in the garden.  

Minkey- Hope all goes well with the scan today  

Ready4Family - Congrats on your scan results 11 a great number & good luck for Friday   . Sorry your feeling so bloated though.

Trish - oops sorry to hear about your border. I'm sorry to admit it though that I did have a little bit of a giggle   I just love the antics these 2yr olds get up too.  Can you rub some of your PMA of on me !!

PaulaB- How are you today?  Sorry to hear about your going through at the mo   . Can't give you any advise except maybe you need to make an appointment with your GP.  Hope everything sorts itself out soon though   

Nikki -Hi, great to hear your going back on that rollercoaster again   .  Me & my DF have been talking about it for ages and we have now decided to try again.  To be honest I feel more stressed this time around and I think that's possible due to it being successful last time and this reason along with the financial side of it is what's taken me so long to decide to try again.  

Edna- How are you?  Great to hear your feeling a bit better  .  How's the injections going?  Hope your not feeling to tender.  

Imogen- Sorry to hear your having Problems at home  .  Hopefully when your new baby arrives things will get better.

Hi to everyone else (I'm sure I've missed loads, not use to this, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it)

Speak soon
Lots of love

Tracy xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Minkey, adorable new picture of Agatha!  That is very sensitive of you to be worried about upsetting other women trying to conceive.  I know how you feel.  Are there any favourite books and/or toys her favourite books that will keep her occupied so she's not wanting to roam around?  That's tough..glad dh can meet you there when he can.

Tracy, I like the name Samuel. It's Evan's middle name.    How old he (sorry if you said in an earlier post)?  How cute two little ones having tea together.  An not surprised you're tired.

Last night dh went out with friends.  He helped Evan into his bath (I have a bad back so dh lifts him for me when he can), but I continued from there.  Was ok since after his bath, he can walk down the stairs so we can quietly watch tv while he sips a bit of water before bed (Although it's often no longer quiet as he finds this is a good time to start singing away..so cute).  Then dh usually carries him up to bed at this point so that's what I did, but i had a lot of trouble.  I was almost droping him as it was very sore with him leaning against my stomach.  DOn't remember being this sore last time..not complaining though as it's all (hopefully) worth it.

Hope everyone else is doign well.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi R4F

Samuel's 2yrs & 2weeks, similar age to your Evan.  Yes it was cute, they were both so well behaved as well, it was us adults who weren't   .  Samuel mixes really well with other children, I think this is due to him going to nursery full time.  I remember you from the trimester boards when you were having Evan cause I was pregnant at the same time.  This was when I was a little nervous and to shy to post.  How's the soreness? you seem to be really suffering this time, but it Will be oh so worth it if you get that   you so deserve. I so so hope you get your dream this time 

Speak soon
Love
Tracy xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Tracy,

Wonderful to see you again.  When's Samuel's bday?  They must be really close.  Evan's is April 26.  Evan also goes to daycare full time and it's so great for them, although I must say that we still have to work on the sharing thing with him.  I'm very shy in person so understand, but find it nice ot be able to open up on these boards because everyone is going through the same thing and understands.  So, just know you can say what you want and we'll all here for each other.  The soreness isn't that bad...just uncomfortable when I wear my work pants that are now tight.  But to tell you the truth, I'd rather feel something so I know something is happening in there.  Thanks for your wishes...and I hope your second dreams come true too so Samuel can be a big brother.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi R4F

Sam (as we call him) B'day is the 27th June, I can't believe he's 2 already.  He was 4 weeks early though I had only finished work on the 24th June and my waters broke on the 26th so not much rest for me   but I didn't care it was great to have him at last.

Yes it is great to speak to others who are going through the same and also understand when we feel low, I really wish I had joined you all sooner.  Not so long ago I went through a really rough time with how I was feeling & I think If I had spoke to you guys I would of helped loads

Just about to finish work now (another gruelling day) so hopefully I'll catch up again tomorrow

Hope you have a great day/evening (not sure of the time in Canada)

Love
Tracy xx

PS A very very big hello to all of you hopefully will catch up tomorrow
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy, time just goes and our little ones grow up so fast don't they.  Happy belated birthday to Sam.  So sorry you had such a rough time, but know that we are all here for you now.  Yah, end of the day for you so you can go home and see your family.  We're 5 hours behind you so it's only lunch time here.


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies 

just a quikie im of to slimmers world  will logg back on wen i gets back hopefully with good news  


ive got my fsh friday    the ball is rolling      

this one will be my 6th ivf   ellie was with my 5th and worth every pinprick every examanation every embarising moments with male doctors ect 

nikki xx


----------



## Minkey

Sorry this is a me post - I typed a long one & then lost it.  My scan today revealed that I have PCOS and unless they see a mature follicle by Monday this cycle will have to be abandoned.  I was shocked to hear that I now have to cope with this on top of unexplained fertility and don't really know anything about this condition, although it probably explains the very heavy periods I have had since Agatha was born.  I am off to Google more about it - I don't know how this will further affect my chances of ttc with IUI.   

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

I'm doing OK with the injections. I'm not going to jinx things and say anything like they must be working (been there done that been proved wrong) but I am having side effects. As is Burselin at least I'm not bloated or swollen BUT I'm feeling sick in the morning which is ever so annoying. Usually with morning sickness at least you can console yourself with a pregnancy but I don't even have that comfort. Oh the joys of txt.

Nikki, good luck tonight and also for your FSH test on Friday.

Ready4, hope you've had a good day and are feeling less sore. Poor you it must be so uncomfortable. I guess a significant difference is that last time you didn't have to carry Evan around when you were stimming. 

Tracy, agree with you and Ready4 that time flies so quickly. It seems like only yesterday when Evelyn was newborn. Love the age she is now but am feeling nostalgic for those early days...she also turned up just after I finished work. Must have known I'd planned lots for the time I was meant to be resting before she was due to arrive. Glad Sam had a nice evening with his little friend. Must have been exhausting though having 2 boys racing around. 

Minkey, lovely new picture of your little pirate. Hope your scan went well today.

Paula, any news from the clinic or has the dreaded AF arrived?

Anyway better get on and get ready for tomorrow.

Thinking of you all.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Minkey,

Your post crossed with mine...

 So sorry to hear about your scan thats a rotton setback. Hoping (with everything crossed) that you get a mature follicle by Monday. I don't have PCOS but a friend from my ante natal group does and she had her little girl after IUI so it should be possible for you to.

Take care of yourself.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey...I was diagnosed with PCOS and I have the opposite problems where I don't get AF unless I take birth control (or other tx meds).  So, I don't ovulate.  Not sure if there are varying kinds, but I know in my case, the pill clears things up with regards to the cysts...and then I respond fine to all the tx meds to help me ovulate and grow follicles.  Our first cycle involved clomid to make me ovulate and then an IUI (we went to ivf for other reasons).  I've also always been on metformin for my cycles which i believe helps with egg quality and for some. helps you ovulate.  Just wanted to let you know you're not alone..and tell you how sorry I am that your cycle may be abandoned..but there are options to overpass it wrt fertilty.  Hugs to you...Gotta go get Evan from daycare.


----------



## Minkey

Thanks for your answers, I feel more positive about it today,  I think it was the shock, it didn't even occur to me that they would find any problems.  I have googled it now & have a better understanding I think.  It seems that it is perfectly possible to get round it so to speak with meds & ovulation stimulation etc so I am not feeling all is lost anymore.

So if this cycle is abandoned then I must focus on the next one with some meds.

Thanks again,

Minkey x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Morning girls

Just a quick post (will try to do a proper catch up later)  Just need a bit of advise (cause I'm a little worried at the mo)

When I picked Sam up from nursery last night we were advised that one of the children been admitted to hospital with suspected meningitis and we were given a leaflet. On dropping him off this morning there was a notice on the door advising us to call this PM for more info.

This is every parents worst nightmare.  Can any of you advise me if meningitis is infectious and should I be worried  

Speak to you all soon
Love
Tracy xx


----------



## Minkey

Tracey,

There are two types of meningitis and one is infectious the other not - I think it is bacterial & viral but I can't remember which is which.  We had a similar situation with Agatha when her cousin was rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis too - it turned out not to be but I phoned NHS direct & they gave me this info - why don;t you give them a call?  However until you know exactly what the little boy has there is little that can be done.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi Minkey

Thanks for your advise...I'm probably (hopefully) panicking for nothing.  I will ring the nursey this PM to see if they any more info.  I really really hope the child (not sure who it is yet) is OK, the poor parents must be going through hell.

The worry never stops does it!!

Thanks again minkey

Speak soon 
Love
Tracy xx

PS Hi to everyone - hope your all OK


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy, don't have an answer but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and can imagine your fear.  Good idea from Minkey to give the school and find out..it's your right to know.  And I'm with you..the poor parents must be worried out of their minds.  Am hoping your little one is unaffected.


----------



## PaulaB

Hi everyone,
Horray my af has finally arrived on day 39. Cant believe i am happy about it but at least i can move forward. Sorry to hear about Pcos. I dont know much about it but i hope it can be managed and you will be able to move on with treatment.
Birthbaby i am starting 6th ivf too. MY day 21 will be 1 st august so will start medication then.
Actually can anyone tell me if there is a way to send message but flick back and forward from post page to message board. I am rubbish at holding any information in my head so i read all the posts and get to the point of replying and have no idea who said what. But if i type a bit of a post to send and then flick back i lose the post. Its driving me mad and making diong personals impossible. The only other chioce is to write it all down and then type it all. That takes me ages. Is there an easier way?


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi guys

Just rang Nursery, no update yet but hopefully will have more news when I collect Sam later

Minkey- I was sorry to hear about your scan results yesterday, I also don't know much about PCOS so can't really give you any advise, but hopefully all still OK on Monday at your next scan. Keeping my fingers cross for you xx

Edna- how you doing today? Sorry to hear your feeling so sickly, hopefully though it will be all worth it when you get that BFP.  Yes I agree with you about the baby days but I really do love this age. It amazes me just how much they are like little adults with there own thoughts and personality (not so keen on the tantrums though ha ha).

R4F- Hiya, how are you feeling today? Are the injections getting any easier?  Hope the soreness is easing a little more. When your next appointment?  Oh and thanks for your kind thoughts x

PaulaB- Excellent news, who would have thought we would we wishing and celebrating when our AF arrived.  Whats the next stage for you now (sorry not sure if your having IVF, FET etc).  I'm the same as you I read all the message & cant remember who's said what. When I click on reply though I get the previous messages show at the bottom of my screen so I'm able to scroll through (hope this helps)

Birthbaby- Hi, how did slimming world go?  Good luck for Friday.  I totally agree with you regarding this TXT, it's worth every single thing just to get that precious bundle we all so want.

Better shoot for now

Loads of love to all
Tracy

PS: A big hello to anyone I've missed hopefully catch up soon


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Minkey So sorry to hear your scan revealed you have pcos, I have pcos since i was 18 and had Courtney with the help of OI i don't ovulate either and AF can range from cd191-cd42. fingers crossed for Monday 

Birthbaby Good luck for Friday hunny.

Hi to everyone else 

Just a quick post from me really to let you know how things are going my end  well AF showed up this time on cd42 which was a shock compared to my last cycle of cd191  i had a scan last week to check if there are any cysts but all is looking good and should be ready to start clomid when i go back to see my cons on the 6th Sept 

I'm trying to loose weight too and have joined Curves its great and will get my body ready for cycling again hopefully 

Sorry for the lack of personals but will promise to catch up soon

Love Martine xx


----------



## Minkey

Martine - what is OI?  sorry probably a stupid question!  My cycle is always between 27 & 32 days so it never occurred to me that I might not be ovulating.  Oh just realised it might be ovulation inducement?  How did they do this for you?  Does PCOs affect your egg quality?

Thanks,

Minkey x


----------



## PaulaB

Hi all,
Tracy- how did things work out for the little kid at Sams nursery. Thanks for tip on scroll down. I am embarrassed to admit i never even tried to scroll down and of course there are all the messages. Wow i may improve my posting no end now. As for me i am going to start 6th ivf on 1st august. So if all goes well should be looking at beginning of september for ET. I am using a donor. Really need it to work this time. I have raised natural killer cells so will have steriods this time to as they think it may help. Hope it does!
Paula xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Minkey OI is (ovulation induction) its much the same as iui only difference is you have sex  

Martine xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Hope you are all well this morning  

Just a quick post just to let you know that all is well (well kind of) with the little one at Sams nursery, they've been discharged from hospital (which is a good sign) but they are still waiting on test results. 

Hope you are all OK

Will try to catch up more later

Love Tracy xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

I've been in London visiting my Mum with DS this week and so havent been on the 'pooter until now. Just wanted to catch up with you all and say hi and let you know I'm still around and have been reading all your posts. 

Minkey - So sorry to hear your news of PCOS.  PCOS can be very varying. I have it. It messes with your periods and ovulation, and it did contribute to my lack of  for years and years, but since having my son, my  has been quite regular which is strange as some years I would only ever have 2. Alot of ladies have PCOS and are able to conceive so please dont think it'll never happen now that you have it. 

Sorry ladies, no PMs today, just a big  to Edna, Ready, Paula, Tracy, Martine, Nikki

I will leave the nursery decoration until after the 2ww. Not too long to wait. I will know then what to do.  Some of my wonderful PMA on its way to you Tracy.     

Well, I have now finished my pill now and so  will arrive again this weekend and then I have my Baseline Scan on Monday morning. At last I am getting somewhere. 

This is my last FET, sadly, so can I ask you please to make my Bubbles '777' and keep them at '777' for my FET on the 30th. Thanks Ladies. 

Love to you all.

Trish


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girlie's

Just a quick one to wish you all a fab weekend  

Really sorry for lack of personels today (I'm absolutely bogged down at work)  

Will catch up next week

Loads of love to all
Tracy xx

PS Blew you some bubbles Trish you'll soon be at that magical 777 and   for Monday xx


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Thanks again for all of your support.  Things are looking much better today - I now do have a dominant follicle but it is only 15mm (needs to be between 18-20), so I have to go back on Monday to see if it has grown.  I had a much better nurse today who gave me some proper information so I am alot less stressed about it now.  It may be that I ovulate over the weekend with the 15mm follie, which is too immature (have got ov sticks to do to find out) - if I do this is as a result of the PCO and next cycle we will use drugs to make them bigger, or if I don't I will be rescanned on Monday & then still possible have IUI this month.  She also said that I am ovulating later as a result of the PCO - again news to me, but better news!

So fingers crossed for no ovulation over the weekend & a bigger follicle on Monday!

Also I have asked a friend to have Agatha on Monday so I don't have the stress of taking her all the way up to London by myself.

Thanks again,

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Paula, yah for AF!  Glad you can more ahead.  As for writing messages, I tend to write in a notepad first as I've had messages lost too many times (sometimes it fails when I do the post and then it's gone so this way, i have the original message).  

Tracy, I'm sure you're on nerves just waiting to hear from the nursery.  Am happy to hear the child has been discharged from the hospital..what a scare.  Have you heard more on the type and if you need to be concernred?

Martine, poor you having to wait so long for af last time.  That must have been torture.  Good luck with your next appt.

Trish, hope you had a nice visit with your mom.  You're so close to starting.  Let us know how your scan goes on monday.

Minkey, glad that you are more informed of pcos and feel better about it.  Good news that there is still a chance this month and if not, then you can try again with meds next month.  Am happy to hear you have a solution for Monday's appt with Agatha being looked after.

Well, I had my second stimming scan today and things did not go well...I just want to cry.  The doctor was taken aback when she looked at the ultrasound results and it was no different than Tuesday...my follicles had barely grown and my lining was still down.  She re-did the ultrasound and even called in an experienced technician (not the one from earlier) to help out.  She said it wasn't as bad as she thought, but things still aren't great as they should have grown much more than they have.  I was watching her face while she was reading the ultrasound and she did not look pleased.  I'm so worried that this ivf cycle will be abandoned and that I no longer respond to the meds.  This happened once before in an IUi cycle but I was on Gonal F..and never had an issue with puregon.  Has anyone heard of this?  I was all set to have ec on Tuesday or so and now who knows.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Sorry for no personals but i've just got to catch up, having been away for a bit

Well, my DH (stu) is now trying to relax in the tub, after having semi good news yesterday from his consultant.  All of his tests have come back normal ( ) and also his CT scan showed no abnormality (and was done by our top radiologist) so it was looked at really well.  They are a bit unsure of what could be wrong and Saket (the consultant) has spoken to his colleagues and also the Professor (!!) in Birmingham about Stu and they all think he's got some sort of infection,  along the lines of TB!  Not sure how he'll have got it if it IS tuberculosis but we'll be so bloomin happy if it is that and not the big C.  While Saket says that he really doesn't think its malignancy, they can't throw it off the table just yet but that it's way down on the list of things really.  Stu's been for a pre-op today and will be admitted on monday for more tests (biopsies and drainage of the fluid in his stomach) and those will be sent off for urgent histology.

the gastroenterologist, Saket, is the consultant that i work for's best bud and he's been brilliant bless him, ringing us at home to relay latest blood results etc and just being so nice so hopefully we'll know more next week and please please please let it be an infection!!!!

We feel like a weight has been lifted but just not quite!  we're a bit more happier than we were, as this week's been so awful (both of us throwing up with nervousness every day) but still worry bout the big C

That's all my news really, haven't ttc this month but will still have bloods next week to see if the clomid did the trick this month and then we'll wait for the all clear (fingers crossed) for stu and then I'll pounce  

Love to all and those bubbas

Keri xx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi all,
Ready 4- So sorry things were not well at scan. When will you know if EC will go ahead?
Keri-Hope Stu feeling bit better. Glad its not C. Don't know much about TB, but hope if thats what it is its treatable and you can all move on. What a scary time you have all been through. Thoughts are with you.
Paula xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick one from me before I head home...

Keri, just wanted to say that I'm so happy to hear that your deepest fears with dh didn't come true.  Can't imagine how scared you guys were and thinking the worst. Sounds like they've really been on the ball tryign to find what's wrong with dh.  Wishing him lots of wishes for Monday and may they find somethign that they can treat so he's back to his normal self.

Paula, sorry, maybe i missed saying but I return to the clinic tomorrow (sat) to see if the increase in puregon helped and also to get the results of my blood work.  Am so worried and scared.


----------



## PaulaB

Ready- will keep everything crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

Ready4, sorry that your scan yesterday didn't go well. Really hoping that todays is better and with the results of your blood work mean you don't have to abandon this cycle.

Keri, its great that Stu's tests came back normal but must so hard not to know what is causing the problem so I'm not surprised that you're still worried. Hope he's feeling better and sending you lots of positive thoughts for good results next week.

Paula, pleased that AF has turned up for you so you can move forward for your cycle. As for posting like Ready4 I usually compose in Word and then cut and paste. It also saves frustration when your posts vanish....

Minkey, glad you're feeling better about things and it sounds like your follies are starting to behave. That 15mm one has time to develop over the weekend so fingers crossed it should be OK. Glad you've got someone to look after Agatha it should help keep the stress levels down.

Tracy, god meningitis is so scary, glad that the little one from nursery is doing well and was able to go home thats a good sign. Fingers crossed that its not the infectious type. 

Trish, some bubbles from me too but not got enough time to get them to 777. Still its a start. Love your PMA.

Martine, great news that you have a date to see your consultant and that everything is looking good for you.

Little to report here, still feeling nauseous in the mornings but as long as I eat regularly its under control so it could be worse. Hoping the weather stays OK for the weekend. Theres a free music festival in a local town which we're planning to go to with friends so I'm looking forward to it.

Anyway catch up soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Sorry only time for me post right now.  No smiley face in the ov stick this morning, so good news there, need the same for tomorrow now to give that follie a chance to grow more!

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick post from me.  

Edna, hope the nausea goes away for you soon.  

Minkey, glad to hear you're not ovulating (how ironic does that sound!).  Wishing all goes well for you and your follie grows.

We had our scan this morning and things are still not looking good.  My lining is fine now and my blood is 'excellent', but the problem is that my left ovary isn't responding as well so those follicles are way behind the right one.  There are 5 on the right, but 3 that are very close to maturing.  So I'm on the high dosage for today and then I return tomorrow (Sun) and we'll make a decision.  If none others catch up (which is unlikely), then she's going to just do an IUI.  (My doctor doesn't want to put me thorugh EC since the chance of having surviving fertilized embryos out of 3 follicles is ulikely).  Unfortunatley IUIs are a waste of time for us since we've gone through 5 IUIS with 5 or 6 follicles on two of them and nothing.  I've been balling off and on today...cause I'm not just upset about this cycle, but what if my left ovary never resonds and it's always the same issue  We'll never get to the point of EC.


----------



## Minkey

R4F -    to you about this cycle,      that the left ovary perks up with the higher dosage for tomorrow.

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

Sorry its such bad news for you...Hope that the left ovary does better overnight. I'm sure that if you need another cycle that a higher dose would get it going. Everything crossed for tomorrows appointment for you.

lol


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies  

Martine - Great news that you can start Clomid in September. Good luck at Curves. I could do with shedding a stone or two! I just love my food too much that's my problem and I'm always finishing off DS's leftovers too which is naughty.  

Minkey - Hope your folly continues to grow and grow. No ovulation..... no ovulation!   

Ready - Hi hun, I'm so sorry to hear things didnt go well at the scan.  I can appreciate how frustrating and upset you must be feeling. I am sending you loads of positive vibes in the hope that things improve for you and you reach EC day very soon.          

Keri - Hi hun, so pleased to hear DH is off the critical list. Hope its more good news for you both next week and they can then start to treat the infection. Lets hope its nothing more than a simple infection and he can start to feel better again .     

Tracy - Hi hun, glad to hear the worrying meningitis scare at nursery is neally over. That must have been very frightening for you. Hope Sam and the other little ones are going to be ok now. 

Edna - Hi hun, sorry to hear your feeling nauseous. Hope you had a great time at the festival over the weekend. Lets hope you had the nice weather for it. 

Well Im back home now.  DS and I had a wonderful time with Mum. Wont be seeing her for a while (we dont see each other very often) but its great when we do. DS has worn her out. She's now gone off for a week's painting holiday in Wales.  

Thanks so much for my many bubbles ladies, I've got my FFs on various threads sending me them now and I'm touched to have so many already. Only a few to go now, so many thanks everyone, it means a lot to me.  

Thought I'd update profile with a personal pic of us both.... taken recently.

Take care. Bye for now.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks for the wishes girls.  I just feel so down today and don't have much hope for tomorrow's scan.  It's still tempting to go through ec with only 3, but i don't think our doctor will go through with it since it's likely we could end up with zero by the time we get to ET.  We may go to buffalo tomorrow with my inlaws for a day of shopping (what a better way to cure the blues)...depends on the outcome of tomorrow's appt and what meds we need to take with us and if they can be only with an ice pack for the whole day (even with an iui, I imagine we'd have the trigger shot).  

On a nice note, we brought Evan to the clinic with us today and it was really nice for our doctor to see him since it's thanks to her that he's here.  Evan was so great...he sat nicely with dh while the dr did the scan and then our doctor was sweet to him and gave him stickers that he was excited for.  

Trish, what a wonderful picture of you and your son.  He's just precious.  I'm with you in that FF is amazing and we really have a special bond over here.


----------



## Minkey

And another no smiley face in the stick from me today - hurrah!

Keri - glad to hear that you have had some much better news about your DH, that's great.

R4F - hope you are OK today

Skiwizard - have blown you a few more bubbles  

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a very quick one from me.

Ready4, thinking of you and hoping that todays appointment brings you some good news. Lovely to be able to show Evan off to the doctor who helped create him. She must have been very proud of him.  

Minkey, great that you haven't ovulated hopefully tomorrows scan will show a nice big developed follie.

Trish, love the new picture. My mums an artist too and enjoys helping Evelyn splash paint around. Good that you had a nice weekend with her.

Anyway better leave this and get ready for this afternoon.

lol


Edna


----------



## birthbaby

hi girls

ready4family hope it really good news for u tday   

well i had my fsh and hep c and ect test done friday hopeflly they all cum back ok then if ok ile be starting end of next month i started end augest with ellie  

any news yet minkey

martine hows things?

edna hows the nausea?

keri hows u?

paula u 2 for 6th tx  

nikki xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick one from me.

Minkey, thanks for the note.  How's that follie going?  Great news that you didn't ovulate on the weekend.  Did you have a scan today?  Am wishing you lots of luck and hope you get that IUi this month.

Edna, it was nice to show Evan off to our doctor.  Must be a great feeling for her.

birthbaby, wishing you lots of luck with your test results. I'm sure you're anxious to get started.

An update from me.  We've certainly had a skaky weekend with ups and downs.  At Saturday's scan, it looked like our cycle was going to be cancelled.  I was devasted.  We returned on Sunday and our doctor said she "wasn't doing back flips", but things are looking better and she would go ahead with the retrieval as we'd probably have 5 or 6 follicles.  Today I'm back up to 10 with them being between 15mm-22mm.  So, we're on for EC on Wednesday.  I was given the last puregon dose this morning and we do the trigger shot tonight at 11pm (darn, was hoping to go to bed early as I'm tired from all these appts..plus we were out of town last night and got home late..oh well).
I've booked off this Wed to next Wed from work and will work from home next Thurs and Friday.  Am very nervous for EC and also for fertilization as we still don't have many eggs in the end..but much more than expected on the weekend.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Minkey

Hello  

R4F - this is great news from you, so pleased that things are looking up & you have lots of good size follies!

Good news from me too - follie is 19mm so I had my trigger shot today and we will have IUI on Wednesday.  Looks like the PCO is just making me ovulate later, which they told me is quite common, so things on that front are more positive too.

Now I need your advice please girls.  If we tell my In Laws that we are having treatment I know that they will gladly take Agatha for Thursday & Friday allowing me to put my feet up after basting.  But I am really unhappy about telling them, I think I think it will jinx everything of they know, but am I cutting my nose off to spite my face?  Is getting to relax more important at this point?  Please tell me what you would do?

Thanks!

Minkey x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

sorry for being AWOL for a long time I've missed so much and have just tried to read through all your posts.

Welcome to all the new girls you will get great support on this thread, fingers crossed for BFPs for you all soon.

keri-what a rollercoaster you and your dh are on, no wonder you've been throwing up! Fingers crossed for you both and sending you a big  

ready4-it sounds like you've had a real time of it with this cycle, I will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well, will also try to send loads of PMA and positive vibes your way    

Hi also to becca, minkey, edna and martine

Well I am leaving FF for a while, I spoke to my clinic on Monday and I cant have my final FET until about the end of sept/beg of October, so I've decided to try and take a break from it all for a while, as I've been really struggling over the past few weeks. I'm sorry that I wont be around to support those of you who are cycling at the moment, but I wish you all the luck in the world for that precious BFP. I will try to look in on the thread occ to see if there has been any good news.

Anyway, take care and hope to catch up with you all sometime in sept.

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Hi girls,

Hope all is well with you,

Kate, Not sure if you'll read this but wanted to say that I'll miss you but quite understand the need for time off the txt and ff rollercoaster you have been through so much and I think time away will be good for you. Have a great summer and hopefully see you back here in Septemberish.

Nikki, best of luck for great test results. If things work out you may even get another small with the same birthday...stranger things have happened. I'm doing better with the nausea I think my natural hormones are more in sync with the drugs and so that may be helping. Just hope that my cycle gets turned off properly this time round. 

Minkey, lovely to have something to celebrate, really pleased that your follie is doing so well and its all go for Wednesday. As for telling the inlaws it is tricky I think you need to do what makes you happiest. I wouldn't tell my MIL but have a tricky relationship with her. I have told my mum though and am relying on her, my sister and DH for babysitting during my cycle, so I would tell someone who I trusted to help and support us. Not sure if my rambling is of any use to you though...

Ready4, poor you what a weekend. You must be so relieved that the cycle is back on and you can go for EC on Wednesday. Fantastic that your smaller follies are catching up too. I understand why you're feeling nervous but it only takes 1 to succeed and you should get nice and mature eggs as they've developed slowly and so have had enough time. Fingers crossed anyway.

Wednesday seems to be the big day this week for our thread so hoping its a very auspicious day and sending Ready4 and Minkey lots of positive vibes.

Little to report here. The music festival was good, they even have their own toys for small people to play with and so Evelyn was in heaven. It was ever so busy though (very stressful when my girl wanted to run around it would have been too easy to lose her) and Sunday ended up with a tremendous downpour (Evelyn loved this puddles for her to splash in). 

Anyway better get on with my do list. 

lol


Edna


----------



## Keri

Hi

will catch up with personal's soon.........

Dh still not well, had surgery today and further tests taken  Surgeon said today that results immenent on friday, keep your fingers crossed for good, curable thoughts, will be back soon

Keri xx


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies 

How are we all today? What another crap day weatherwise. More rain and now we've got thunderstorms .... blooming marvelous.  

Keri - I hope its good news for you on Friday. I'll be thinking of you both and sending positive, curable thoughts.   

Minkey - Hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday. What a busy day its going to be. Glad to hear the PCOS hasnt caused much of a problem for you.  Now to your question.... If I thought telling them would jinx things, I definitely wouldnt tell them. Relaxing is important, but jinxing.......well, that's a toughy. I'd find someone else to help you out for the first couple of days, or failing that relax with Evelyn around. Im having to do just that with DS on my 2ww. Wont be easy but I dont like involving too many people and then having to tell them all if it doesnt work. My Mum and my friend know nextdoor and that's it. Much better that way. 

Edna - Glad to hear you're feeling a lot better. The festival sounded great and Evelyn (what a cutie) sounded as though she had a great time too. Yes, I had a lovely time with Mum. She is such a wonderful painter, everytime I go home there are more and more 'roughs' around the house. She's having a great time painting in Wales. 

Ready - Wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow. Hope it goes brilliantly for you. I'll be thinking of you.  Isnt it strange how quickly you forget. I had 2 ECs in 2004/2005 and yet I remember very little about them. I do remember being under though and talking absolute rubbish.... something about the number of dots on the tiles on the ceiling   I felt such a fool when the nurses told me what I had been saying.  Perhaps I shouldnt have asked them.  

Nikki - Good luck with your test results and hope its not too long before you start again. Lets hope you're as lucky this August as you were while trying for Ellie.   

News to date: I had my Baseline scan yesterday and have a lovely thin lining and bloods were good too so I've now started taking the HRT tablets. Feeling exhausted today though. Its as though I went to bed but I didnt sleep, and I'm sooooooo hungry too. Am I just being a pig or is that normal when you....... what is it that I'm doing now.......cruising, sailing, surfing, trekking? 

Martine, Tracy...... howz things with you? A big hi to everyone else. Will catch up again soon.

Take care Ladies. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Minkey, great news on your appt.  May Wed be a good luck day for both of us!  It's a tough one decidig who to tell.  If you're not comfortable telling them and worried about jinxing them, then maybe hold off.  Can dh take a day off work so you know that Agatha is looked after?  Or could you ask them to look after her for the day (without giving the real reason) and then dh pick her up at night?  Good luck in wahtever you decide..and good luck for tomorrow.

kate hun, I'll miss you over here, but completley understand you leaving if you and dh are going to wait awhile.  I know the wait is so hard and just keeps the pain there.  So, I wish you all the best and hope to see you back when and if you're ready. 

Edna, yes, we're very relieved that we are ok for ec.  Thanks for your comforting words.  Glad you had such a nice time at the musical festival.  I know what you mean about worrying when there are lots of people around and our little ones are so fast.

Keri, everytime I see that you posted, I am so wishing to hear good news.  Hope to hear it next time when you get dh's results.  My thoughts are with you hun.

Trish, you made me laugh with talking about the number of dots on the ceiling.  Very funny.  Our clinic offers us laughign gas (or so it's listed), but I'd be afraid to take that cause i don't know what I'd say (he he).  Great news that you're ready to start your pills.  Wishing you lots of luck.  Now that you've started, you'll find the time goes quickly.  

Well our EC is tomorrow and I'm sooo nervous. I remember calling out in pain a few times last time and she warned us that it will be a tough retrieval due to my left follicle being so stubborn even in ultrasounds.  Yikes.  Then Thursday will be nerve racking waiting for the call of the number fertilized.  

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well.


----------



## Minkey

R4F - just to say       for tomorrow.

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Ready4 and Minkey, sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for tomorrow    . Hoping everything goes smoothly for both of you.  

Ready4, I hope EC isn't too bad for you...it can be painful / stressful I know. I only got through it by concentrating on the end result. 

Keri,    to your DH for a speedy recovery from yesterdays surgery and for some good results from those tests and peace of mind for you both on Friday.

Trish, yep the weather is rubbish I don't we're getting any summer this year. We're now planning a holiday abroad for the winter to get some sun. I get an art show when I go home too. My mums a widow (my darling dad died in 1994) and shes rebuilt her life and I'm so pleased for her. I think shes pretty good but then I'm biased. She's currently painting family and not surprisingly Evelyn and my niece Catherine feature in most of her current works so I'm bound to like her pictures. Great news that your baseline went well and you can move on to the next stage.

I'm still stabbing...getting pretty bored with d/r so hoping that AF will arrive soon and that I can go for my baseline next Thursday and finally get going with this FET business.

Anyway I'd better leave this here.

Speak soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Just a quick one from me:

Stu is now home and ok but still sore and in pain etc, which is only to be expected!  he had 8 litres (yes  of fluid drained from his stomach yesterday and the surgeon had a good route around and has told us that he didn't find any masses, that his liver is fine but that there a few odd things on his perineum (stomach lining I think) along the lines of jelly like substance that has been sent away for cultures etc.

The surgeon saw us last night and said that we'll know hopefully on friday what the results have shown.  He mentioned cancer in amongst a long list of things that COULD be wrong, along with a very rare condition so we just wait and see.

Am so glad to have him home but brody's being missed terribly as he's with my parents for the night.

Please please please keep thinking and sending us good thoughts, good positive vibes and some strength to get through the next few days and what they may bring xx

love to all

Keri xx

P.S R4F, have just tried to send you a PM but your inbox's full!  Just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow's EC, I'll be thinking eggy thoughts and hope to hear good news from you soon, be brave and remember it's all for a good cause xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi to All

Edna - I lost my Dad nearly 3 years ago and Mum isnt coping all that well but has started to take up a few hobbies now. She has always been a good drawer, her school pictures were great, but her painting has only really taken off since Dad died. She painted a great one of my cat, copied from a photo, but she cant do faces which is a pity. 

I have taken my 2nd day of HRT tablets and feel absolutely wrecked. Perhaps if I went to bed a bit earlier instead of sitting up watching BB8 and then getting on FF until Midnight I might not feel so tired. 

Ready - you're right about time beginning to get a shift on now. It's less than 2 weeks to go now...... where have the last 2 days gone? Yikes!   Will be thinking of you and Minkey tomorrow.  

Keri - Positive vibes, strength and prayers on their way to you both. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks for the wishes for tomorrow's ec girls.  It really is comforting.

Keri, just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and dh.  Hope the draining helped make him feel better in the short term and they figure out what's going on and can help him.  Hugs to you during this extremely stressful time.  Thanks for letting me know my inbox is full as I never noticed.  I deleted a bunch so there's room now. 

Minkey, good luck for tomorrow.

Night all..gonna try and get some rest


----------



## Minkey

Just got back from the clinic, all done so I am now officially on the 2ww.   

R4F - how did you get on?

Off to have some dinner & will be back for personals later x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quickie as I'm off out tonight, just a committee meeting for our NNS but still a couple of hours doing something different with friends.

Minkey, glad it went well, lots of positive vibes for your tww.

Ready4, thinking of you and hope it all went well today.

Trish, it took mum several years to get her life back together after we lost my dad and it started slowly, so it sounds like your mum is doing well. She'll no doubt get better with practice. I know mum started off with landscapes and wouldn't show us anything for ages. Sorry you're feeling so tired. Messing with hormones has a habit of doing that.

Keri, glad Stu's home with you. Sending him lots of get well soon vibes through the ether.

Right better get off or I'll be late.

Catch up with you soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Sorry shattered & going to bed, will do personals in the morning! x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Minkey, great news that you're on the 2ww. Am so happy that things went well for you on the weekend and you were able to go ahead with the IUI.  Did you end up getting help with Agatha?  Sendign you lots of luck and positive vibes.

Edna, thanks for the wishes.  Hope your meeting went ok.

Had EC this morning and good news and bad news.  After the scare on Saturday with only 3 follicles, things grew and they actually retireved 14 eggs.  We were pleasantly surprised.  We're  really worried though as our doctor came in afterwards and mentioned that dh's sperm was "abnormal".  I wasn't in a state to ask what she meant by that, but she did say that they're going to do ICSI instead of regular IVF.  I'm very worried as Evan was born via ivf and our failed fets were with icsi (our doctor did both that cycle since she wasn't sure the reasons for my infertility with IUIs).  Also, she commented how dh never had an issue with his sperm before but also commented that they didn't retest him.  Is this waisted cycle  Dh feels awful too so can't talk too much about it with him.

I'm very sore so am going to sign off now. WIll update you over the next few days,


----------



## Minkey

Morning!

Personals as promised!

Kate12 - I know you won't see this but I wanted to say have a good break & we will see you back here in the Autumn, I understand you need to take a break, it's so hard sometimes x

Edna - glad you & Evelyn enjoyed the music festival, it sounds fun.  Hope your jabbing is OK & that AF arrives on time.

Keri - wow what a huge amount of liquid to retrieve from you poor DH.  Keeping everything crossed for you for Friday   

Skiwizard - hope the HRT tablets aren't making you too tired/hungry!

R4F - pleased your EC retrieved a good amcount of eggs.  I hope you are not too down about the change in cycle - it is not wasted negatives before do not guarantee a negative now!  I don;t know alot about ICSI but I hope everything goes well for you     when do you get more news - today?

I am fine - we took the plunge & told my DH's parents about the treatment, I know it was the right thing to do really and DH took Agatha there last night & will pick her up on Saturday so I can put my feet up for two whole days to give this the best possible chance.  They also gave him a cheque towards the cost of the treatment which was so nice of them to do.  I guess I do feel better that we now have some help for clinic visits etc & we are not trying to do it all on our own - I just think I was being unrealistic to think that we could.  

So test date for me is the 1st Aug, but because I ovulated late AF could come from 30th onwards, so I might know before the 1st.

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quick one from me as I've got the girls coming round for coffee this morning with Evelyn's little friends, so its going to get pretty busy.

Ready4, great news about your eggs thats a fantastic number. As for ICSI I think the only difference is in fertilisation which requires a talented technician. I was told that after this any embryos that you get will be the same as normal IVF (we had to have ICSI as our problems are male factor related and obviously got Evelyn this way). Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Minkey, glad everything went well and that you told your in laws. I'm sure they're delighted to be able to help you (they sound like lovely generous people) and its got to help being able to relax and put your feet up.

Its very quiet on here otherwise. I hope you're all alright...

Take care of yourselves.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,
  
Minkey, thanks for the note.  Am just so nervous and it seems like every step there's a bump.  I'm happy to hear that you and dh decided to tell your inlaws and all went well.  I'm sure it's hard for you with them knowing if you didn't want them to, but in the end it'll help so you can rest these few days and not worry about Agatha beign looked after.  That is so thoughtful too with the cheque.  Wishing you lots of luck and hope to hear good new on the 1st.

Edna, thanks for letting me know that once fertilized, there's the same chance with icsi embryos as there is with ivf.  It helps too seeing that Agatha was an icsi baby.  Hope you had a nice time with yours and Agatha's friends.

Things are ok with us.  We found out that 10 of the 14 retreived eggs were mature and 7 of those fertilized via icsi.  I can't get rid of the knot in my stomach though as I'm pretty sure my last dose of meds were incorrect.  I always get the puregon AND repronex together and the last day the nurse gave me puregon only.  I questioned her and she said that my chart just says puregon, but I should have insisted that she check with the doctor as I'm sure this was just an overlook of my doctor.  So I can't help thinking if I had also gotten the repronex (as I'm sure the doctor meant), that we would have had more mature ones out of the 14.  Guess I can't complain though as it's still great considering our cycle was almost cancelled on the weekend.

Tomorrow is ET.  In the past it hasn't been painful but just uncomfortable from having to go to the bathroom so badly..but I have a feeling tomorrow will really hurt since I'm still quite sore and they push on your stomach.  Not looking forward to the procedure but am anxios to get the embrios back where they belong.

Hello to everyone .


----------



## Minkey

R4F -       for tomorrow.  7 fertilised eggs is a great result, well done, how many do they put back?

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Minkey,
My doctor said she wants to implant no more than 2 embryos as our first ivf she put in 3 and I was initailly pregnant with 3 (but 2 didn't stay in the end).  It's such a gamble cause what if that thrid embryo was our darling Evan?  Anyays, I'll let you know tomorrow exactly how many we put back as I guess in the end it will depend on the quality of our embryos.


----------



## Edna

Hi Ready4,

Best of luck for tomorrow. Hoping that your embies do really well overnight. In the UK you only get the choice of 3 embryos if you're over 40 and theres a lot of pressure to go for single embryo transfer. I'm with you though, as we had 2 put back last time but only 1 became Evelyn and noone knows which. Hopefully if all develop well if your doc will only put 2 back the last will be good enough to freeze. Anyway enough rambling from me, sending you lots of positive vibes through the ether. 

lol


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

Hope ET went brilliantly for you today and that you have 2 great embies onboard.  

Take care.

Trish


----------



## Edna

Hi Ready,

Hope all went well for you today and those embies are snuggling in .

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

And from me R4F


----------



## Samia

Hi all,

My name is Sam and Minkey invited me to join this thread and I hope you don't mind.  

I have a DD who is 3 1/2 who was concealed naturally, had a miscarriage at the beginning of the year and have now been told we need IVF cos of my FSH (17,13). I've also started acupuncture a couple of months ago and as you see in my ticker I've given up smoking  (did give up smoking for 2 years whilst pregnant with DD and then stupidly went back!!   )
We (but mostly me) are desperate for a second baby (DD is also begging for a sister   ) but sometimes can't help feeling selfish for wanted a second baby when some people can't even have one.  I feel really guilty for wanting it so bad    I know I shouldn't.
Anyway, love and   to all

Sam xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sam 

Welcome to 'Hoping For Another Miracle'. Firstly, dont feel guilty. That's the beauty of this thread as we've all got children and we all want another one, or two , so dont feel guilty for wanting another baby. I hope you achieve your wish. We're all here for you to help you do that by getting you through the highs and the lows of fertility. 

Secondly,   on stopping smoking.  Its not easy at all, but keep it up if you can. It really does improve your chances of pregnancy.  I stopped just before my 1st ICSI in 2004 but unfortunately I didnt get pregnant, but I stayed off the cigs and havent smoked now since Dec 04. I am chuffed to bits.  Was a heavy smoker when I was younger, then gradually cut down over the years and was only on about 6 a day when I started fertility, with an aim to stopping completely before getting pregnant. And I did.  My little miracle came from my 2nd ICSI in 2005. 

Speak to you again. 

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Morning,

Sam - welcome to the thread!

R4F - hope you are OK today after your ET

I went to see Harry Potter at the cinema on Friday.  I have never been to the cinema on my own before but as I was child-free I thought sod it & booked a ticket for the 9.30am showing thinking it would be full of children & no one would notice me there on my own - I was the only one in the cinema    So I sat through the whole thing all by myself!  It was so funny, I kept hearing noises & thinking people were creeping around but it was just the surround sound  

DH has taken Agatha swimming this morning so I am just relaxing for an hour or so.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Edna, is it up to you in the end how may you put back?  We have the discussion and recommnedation with our doctor, but ultimately, it's up to us.  Thanks for the wishes.

trish and Minkey, thanks also for your wishes.  It's wonderful to have the support over here.

Minkey, glad you enjoyed your time alone (literlly) at the movie.  I'm sure the time to yourself did you good and helped you relax.  When does Agatha come home from your inlaws?

Sam, it's always wonderful to 'see' new faces over here.  I'm so sorry for your miscarriage.  Don't ever feel guilty for wanting another.  I used to question if I was feeling guilty too, but as others ahve said, those that conceive without issues don't think twice about it so why should we?  My heart so goes out to those that are trying for their first time, but the pain of wanting another and it being a struggle is real.  Wishing lots of luck with your upcoming ivf.  When will you start?

Keri, how is dh doing hun?  Andhow are you holding up?  Am thinking of you.

We had ET yesterday and now have 2 embryos put back in and 5 are frozen (yah..we didn't lose  any this time).  I think they're a good quality too although we don't know exactly which ones were implanted.  We're soooo glad we didn't have Evan with us this time as they took us 2 hours later than scheduled (I couldn't hold the full bladder so they let me use the washroom and I had to redrink).  They were short staffed so although the clinic closed at 10am (and our appt was 10:15am), they didn't finish until noon.  Evan would have gone nuts

So now I'm resting at home and am off work Until Wednesday and work from home Thurs and Friday.  Gonna watch a movie now (dh is out with Evan at the mall).


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well tonight.

Nausea back with avengence today, I've even been sick...not my idea of a fun way to spend the day. Still in between bouts of feeling lousy I got to read some of the new Harry Potter while DH was looking after Evelyn. Certainly enjoying that.

Ready4, so pleased for you, its brilliant that you didn't lose any and also have 5 frosties from this cycle. Hope those other 2 are snuggling in well. As for us it is a "joint" decision on numbers to replace but to be honest I think that our consultant has more influence on matters.

Minkey, glad you're having a good time relaxing, just what you need.

Trish, how are you doing? Not too long till your FET now.

Sam, welcome to the thread its lovely to have you here and as everyone else has said we all feel the same way as you. Also what a lovely picture of your DD. So sorry about your miscarriage that must have been very hard to deal with. Well done on the smoking its going to help.

Anyway better leave this here.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

R4F - glad to hear you have two safely on board      Agatha came back from the in-laws yesterday but is off there again on Tuesday for the night - which had been scheduled in weeks ago but I am still taking advantage of it despite last week!

Minkey x


----------



## Samia

Hiya everybody,


Thank you very much for welcoming me, I'm looking forward to knowing you all.

Trish, thanks for a lovely message, I hope I get to achieve our dream,


----------



## Samia

Oops I don't know what happened there!!

 to Trish

Minkey best of luck for your    and thank you very much for inviting me on this thread. xx

Ready4Family,  good luck for you  , I've had a prostap injection on day 21 to downreg this time as suprecur didn't work and I'm hoping to start stimming on the 25th of July so wish me luck. xx

Hi Edna, lovely to meet you, are you having any tx at the moment? Thank you for your support on the non-smoking. xx

Got to go as server is going offline,

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Minkey

Can't sleep for some reason    This 2ww is dragging already, I am only on day 4!  I seem to be alot more obsessive about symptoms this time round compared to before.  I had real AF cramps for 3 days after basting which I didn't get before, so that worried me and now I am waiting to get really sore boobs, because my period (if on time) is due next Monday & I always get really sore boobs a week before hand - I have spent all day touching them to see if they hurt  

No real point to this rambling  

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Edna, poor you with the nausea.  Is it from your meds?  Glad at least you're getting a chance to read.  It's all such a gamble on how many to implant.  Put too many and you're chancing more than one.  Put not enough and there's less chance it'll work. Hope you feel better.

Minkey, I'm sure it was great seeing Agatha, but also good for you to get some rest.  Nice that it worked out that you'll also have Tuesday.  The 2WW is so hard isn't it?  We look for symptoms but also worry when we have them.  I find it cruel how a lot of the symptoms are the same as when we have AF.

Sam,sending you lots of good luck wishes that you can start stimming in a few days.  Once you start, the time goes quickly.

Dh has been great with Evan today so I can rest.  He took him out during the day and has taken care of all his meals (and my meals) and even his laundry.  I feel bad taht it's all on his shoulders but I guess in the end, us girls have the harder job.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Minkey  - it's dreadful isnt it, the 2ww.  It sends you completely barmy.  Prodding and poking our (o)(o) to see if they are sore............ they will be by the time we've finished prodding and poking.   

Ive been chatting away to my Mum on Skype, and before that I was trying to sort out a problem with my connection to the internet which keeps dropping. Think its ok now. I love this time of the day..... all peaceful....... except something has just flown into my window in the front door and frightened the life out of me, as I'm only sitting just the other side of it. 

My god!....... look at the time.  I must go to bed. My DS wakes up every morning at 8am so I need to get my head down for at the next 7 hours.

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.      

Nite Minkey  Catch you later.

Trish


----------



## charlie1

Thanks for your messages Minkey, Edna and Trish.

Minkey and Edna, the dreaded 2ww.....what can I say? I went near mad last time.......suprised they didnt section me.....I was soooooooooooooo anxious! And as you say, that interpreting every twinge is a nightmare. I think it must be the hardest most stressful waiting game anyone could go through. Cruel really. Hopefully when my 2ww comes, I'll take myself off the the in-laws for some pampering and distraction....

Sending you all the positivity in the world that I can muster! Really, everything crossed for you both.

Trish, I am sure you are so right re almost feeling overly positive a second time, only to come crashing down again. I am trying to stay cas-cool, but I'm sure as EC and ET and 2ww and HPT come closer, I'll be less than cool! I hope you can get started real soon.

LOL  Charlie 1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Sorry it's taken so long since our appt on friday with stu's consultant but we had news that's completely rocked our world and knocked us side ways.

I wish I was about to give you all good news but sadly it's not to be.

Stu has cancer, can't believe i'm writing this but yes, he's got cancer.  It's a very rare type (1: 10 million chance of getting it) and the only places that treat it in England are Basingstoke and Manchester, so we've been referred to the Christie Hospital in Manchester for treatment.  We've rang there today and the process takes around 2 weeks for us to see them, as they look at all his results and see what is what and so when we see them they have a plan of action and are ready for us.

To say we are devastated is, well, putting it lightly, I can't believe the fact that my darling, my soulmate and the brilliant father to my son, has cancer.  it's like we've been flung into a whole new world that's not nice at all, like a living nightmare

It beggers belief really, as Stu was a poorly baby when born and had Hirsprung's disease which was 1: 1 million chance and now he has this.  I keep telling him I didn't want just an average fella!

And so, my time on this thread has come to an end, our thoughts of further children couldn't be further from our minds and now all our energy is towards getting Stu better and the positive thoughts that go with that.

Ironically, my bloods from last week, to check for ovulation on the Clomid, were 43, they had worked.  how ironic is that!

I will keep sticking my head in on all you lovely ladies and please PM me with good news.  I hope that all of you on the 2ww now have brilliant news to share soon and that those of you either cycling now or nearly ready too, have good news too.

Please keep us in your thoughts and send us those good positive vibey thoughts, and pray that my husband pulls through, to see Brody grow up

All my love to you all

keri xx


----------



## Edna

Oh Keri,

 biggest hugs from me. I'm so sorry that its cancer. I really hope that although its so rare its treatable and that Stu has a good prognosis. You are an incredibly strong lady and I know you'll be able to get through this and support your family.

Sending you all positive thoughts.

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Oh Keri,

I don't know what to say, that is just terrible news.  .  My thoughts are with you, Stu & Brody at this time.  You know where I am if you ever need to chat.

Minkey x


----------



## Samia

Hi Keri,

I'm new on here but wanted to wish you and your husband all the best of luck for the future stay strong and keep positive, sending you    . Lots of  

Sam xxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Keri

I am so sorry to hear your news of Stu. It's the worst possible news imaginable. Im afraid I cant say that I know you at all, but from the short time we have posted on this thread I have gained an insight into your obvious strength as a wife and mother, and I have no doubt that you have enough strength to push and pull Stu through this dreadful nightmare, and together as a team, you Stu and Brody, you can beat this.

You're in my thoughts and prayers, all three of you.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Keri, just sent you a PM to say how very sorry I am to hear Stu's news.  Sending you big hugs and may the treatment cure this awful disease.


----------



## Hun

Keri

I hae been with this thread since the beginning, and whilst I am trying to move on, I do lurk...
I just wanted  to say how sorry I am that you recieved such dreadful news last week, and send you all love, courage & strength to get through this together and come out the other side. I am holding both you, brody and Stu in the light and so hoping that he makes a recovery. I used to visit the Christie regularly, as the company I work for make the chemo drugs they use there, and you could not be in better, kinder hands.  

Sending you all my hugs
Hun xx


----------



## aweeze

Keri 

I don't get involved with this board as I obviously don't fit in - yet.... But I am the mod for the board and as such I follow everyone's journeys here. 

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am that you have received such devastating news about Stu. I hope and pray that he can be successfuly treated. I wish you all as a family love, hope and strength to beat this.      

Take care 

Lou
XXX


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all OK.

Minkey / Ready4, hope the tww isn't getting you down too much.

Sam, I'm d/r at present (feels like its been forever but thats another story) waiting for AF and my baseline. This is provisionally booked for Thursday but unless AF turns up tomorrow I'm going to gave to rearrange it.

Anyway must leave this here but just wanted to drop in and say hello.

lol


Edna


----------



## Samia

Hiya everybody,

Feeling a bit stressed tonight with a few hot flushes, and just wondering what tomorrow will bring, keep your fingers crossed for me and wish me luck.

Edna hope Af comes tomorrow (strange how you never want to see her and then you wish for her to show!!)

Minkey and ready4family hope you've not gone loopy yet 

Hope everybody is well will keep you posted tomorrow.

Love,

Sam xx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Thank you so much for your replies and pm's.

We're doing ok I think, both talking lots bout how we feel and I am so proud of my husband, he's been through so much already, being poked and prodded and now more awaits him.

He has a further test on thursday "just to check" and I'm petrified BUT we have to get through it so positive thoughts are all I'll allow in at the moment.

We are feeling very positive and i just hope there isn't more bad news round the bend for us

Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Keri, I have faith in you and dh as you both seem so strong.  This will get you both through this.  Keep that positive attitude.  You will fight this.  PM me anytime if you want to talk.  Always a FF.

Edna, bet you can't wait for tomorrow for your baseline scan.  Let us know how it goes.  I always found the d/r stage the longest.

Minkey how you doing on the 2WW?  Going mad?  I know what you mean about obsessing about symptoms more this time.  I guess cause we have somthing to compare to.

Sam, is today the day you check if you can start stimming?  Sorry about the hot flushes you were feeling.  Hope that's passed.

Trish, how you doing?  Where are you in your fet cycle?

Well, I'm on day 5 of the 2WW and am starting to panic as I feel nothing.  I'm so worried this isn't working as I felt symptoms with Evan (my stomach burned) and also with our first fet that started out positive but didn't stay (I was tired and my stomach felt tight).  THis time?  Nothing.  Feel as though this is our last chance as it's the best possible scenario...fresh cycle plus we ended up having great embryos.  So if this doesn't work, then what? I just so want to be holding that newborn in my arms and Evan looking on curiously at the baby.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

I am halfway through my 2ww now - I be the second week goes even slower than the first  

R4F - I had no symptoms in the 2ww when I got my BFP last time so you never know - keep positive    .  I have no symptoms again this time now except the cramping I got before, but that has gone now, so who knows.  I am still spending the whole time touching my boobs    as I just know if they start hurting that is AF on it's way for me, but no sign yet...

Keri - you are so strong, sending you lots of love & support, you know where we are if you need us xxxx

Hello to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## Samia

Hi girls 

Good news for me today I've started stabbing myself: I'm on 5 ampoules of Menopur so I've got to have 2 injections!!  Lovely bearing in mind that I'm not a needle lover if you see what I mean!!  Also going back to Queen Mary's on Monday for a scan to see how things are going!!

Minkey, I wish you all the best for the second week try and keep yourself occupied if at all possible!! xx

ready4Family, just remember every pregnancy is different, you're going to drive yourself mad if you try to compare each pregnancy. With both mine had no symptons apart from AF symptons hence why I never knew with DD I was 8 weeks pg as I thought AF was on its way!!  Fingers and toes are crossed for the both of you. xx

Hello to everyone else,love

Sam xx


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

Sam, I'm stabbing for d/r and feel like a pin cushion...no matter how many injections its still difficult. Hope yours go well.

Minkey, why does time stretch when you want it to go quickly...? Hope your second week doesn't last too long.

Ready4, as Minkey said try to stay positive no symptoms yet really doesn't mean anything.

Keri, you're in my thoughts, hoping everything goes well with your DHs treatment and you can put this behind you.  

A quick "me" update (or really lack of update). Still waiting for the witch. I've naughtily not phoned the clinic yet as I'm still hoping that I can make the appointment tomorrow. If not I'll call first thing...

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## Yoda

Minkey & Edna
Good luck with 2ww girls XX I will be thinking of you.

I 've been reading your posts  




Keri - I am so very sorry....    I hope he gets the best possible treatment and recovers soon.

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

Edna, I don't know how you do it!!  Don't think I could have done it for downregg as well!! bad enough the 2 for 10 days or so!! Hope we all get the results we wantand that you get the AF very shortly:stupid question I know but could you be pg? Loads of love and luck.

Hi Yoda, your baby boy is really cute xx

Love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## becca

GOOD EVENING GIRLS,
sorry for being awol ..i still read your posts but have nothing to report at the mo still hopping to try again in then next few months.

kerri- omg hun I'm so sorry have some time out for a while but remember we are all here for you and your DH....stay strong hunnie we are all thinking of you  

r4f-wow girl not long now........got everything crossed you see that line !!! are you still working the 2ww ?

hello to samia,yoda,edna,minkey 
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

I'm back at work today, but working from home.  Can you tell I'm working hard?  

Minkey, I think you're right about the second week going slower...and I'm not even at week 2 yet.  I'm crossing my fingers for you. Maybe the cramping was implantation.

Sam, great news that you started stimming.  Do you mean you have 2 needles or twice a day?  We did 2 needles in the morning (3 meds..luckily two could be mixed) and then 1 needle at night.  How did the first ones go?  Can't help comparing to my past pregnancies (even if one didn't stay) since the only time I had zero symptoms was when nothing happened.  THanks for crossing things for good luck.  

Edna, did you end up going to the clinic today for your baseline scan?  When I had mine, my AF didn't come yet either (although it did later that day...maybe from the prodding?).  

becca, great to see you again hun.  Am happy for you that you'll be trying again soon in the next while.  I just started back at work today (5 days after the transfer).

Yesterday afternoon my stomach felt weak or lightheaded if that makes sense.  Has anyone felt that before on the 2WW?  I'm guessing it's either the progesterone or just from lying down shortly after having my lunch.  I did have something similar last time but it ended in a bfn, so not feeling too confident.  Am just hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## becca

r4f...now now young lady keep thats chin up and thin positive...............not long now for you then hunnie till you can test......its such a mind game this 2ww isnt it.

got everything crossed for you though
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Bit fed up as I had to cancel my baseline today still no sign of the wicked witch... I really should have known better than to book my baseline in advance it was just tempting fate. So still waiting. The clinic have told me to phone for my baseline when AF finally turns up or in two weeks whichever comes first.

Sam, no I'm not pregnant...no   this month as I've been too tired / sick with the d/r drugs so even without our IF issues it would have to be immaculate conception. I just have a slightly irregular cycle which is usually nice and predictable unless I need my body to behave. As for injections I wanted to switch. I find Synarel really irritates my nose and as I didn't successfully d/r last time it seemed wise to switch, at least I'm sure I'm getting the right dose. The things we go through eh.

Hi Becca, nice to see you back hope all is well...do I remember correctly that you're a Heroes fan? Only seen the start (the eps on BBC2 last night) but it looks rather good...

Yoda, hi to you too...not on the tww...yet. Trying to get my body to d/r successfully for our FET. Currently waiting for AF to appear so I can have a baseline and hopefully move onto the next stage. 

Ready4, glad to see you're working hard. Try to stay positive. The tww is hard. I read another board where someone was suggesting a project for the tww to make it pass quicker and also so that whatever the result you can say you've achieved something. I've got lots of things that need to be done but think I'll probably sort out my tax return...something I always put off till the last minute.

Minkey, hope you're doing OK.

Anyway almost Evelyn's bath time so I'd better leave this here.

lol


Edna


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

Edna,     when you don't want it it's here and when you do want it it's nowhere to be seen!   Just hope it comes very soon and at least you can get on with tx.  I haven't really felt like   this month but DH has been and he now thinks I'm having an affair   .   men just cos you don't feel like it then there's something wrong!! I think he forgets that my hormones are all over the place!! 

ready4Family, hope you're doing well and I know you can't help but compare pregnancy but try not worry yourself about it too much if you can. Regarding the injections I'm having to take 2 needles in the evening one with 3 ampoules and one with 2 in it (5 ampoules of 75IU of Menopur in total) I think it sounds a lot but my FSH I need all the help I can get  ,  the first lot the nurse at hospital did it for us and showed us how and tonight we did (I prepare and DH injects) ourselves: it was ok but it stings a lot!! Nevermind all worth it in the end I hope!! xx

Hi Becca and everyone reading this thread, lots of love,

Sam


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

becca, thanks for your words.  A week and a day for our test (and of course they don't tell you the results until mid afternoon).  This is the first time we'll test that it won't be the week day.  I hate sitting at work all day waiting.

Edna, so sorry you couldn't go ahead with your baseline scan.  It's always like that isn't it?  How when you want it, it doesn't come.  That is a good idea aobut a project to keep us busy (although I'm at work so I guess I already have a project..but my mind is still on this).  Am hoping AF comes soon for you so you can go to the clinic.  Do you have clinic hours that you can just show up at or do you have to book an appointment?

Sam, men just don't understand at all about what the hormones and all the stress of tx does to us.  Your evening injections sound similar to our morning ones (with different meds but same idea).  My doctor also had me take one in the evening and when I questioned her (cause we never had to with Evan's  ivf), she said it was beause of my age.  Yeah, it does sting doesn't it?  As you said, just keep telling yourself that it's all worth it.  Someone on another thread told me that it stings less if the meds aren't cold.  Never tried it myself because it was morning for us but that's what she found.

Minkey, you're more than half way there.

Not much happening here (unfortunately).  My stomach was a bit warm yesterday but that tended to be right after eating.  2WW is so hard.  I'm working at home again today, but back at the office on Monday. Still gonna take it really easy on the weekend and may even stay in as I'm scared to do a lot of walking , etc (otherwise, dh, Evan and I would go to the mall or to our inlaws where we'd all be chasing Evan around).  Evan's been acting strange the last little bit throwing more tantrums than he normally does and being quiet.  We're not sure if he's coming down with something or if he senses somethings up as I'm not doing what I normally do (e.g. picking him up from daycare, running around with him, etc).

Well, guess i should actually do some work.  Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Not at all positive today one of my classic signs that AF is on it's way has appeared today (sore boobs) so I am not holding out much hope now really, this is not going to be my month  

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hang in there Minkey.  Sore boobs are also a sign of a pregnancy.  Don't give up.


----------



## Samia

Hi Minkey,

Don't despair yet as ready4Family said sore boobs are a classical sign of pregnancy in a lot of people so it's not over until the fat lady sings  .  Good luck with the rest of the week, when are you due to test? Loads of love, hugs and   

Hello everyone and hope you have a nice week-end xx

Sam


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Minkey, as everyone says its not over till its over and sore boobs are a classic symptom of pregnancy or AF so I'm not sure it means anything. Try to stay positive hun.

Sam, its so frustrating when the evil witch stays away...still no sign and its now CD 35. I think the drugs have really messed my system up. As ready4 says I don't think that men have any idea how powerful these drugs are and how they can make you feel. Hope you're doing OK. Whens your next scan?

Ready4, I have to book an appointment, in some ways I prefer it as at least it doesn't mean you have (too) long a wait to see anyone. On the downside it does introduce delays. Hope you're doing OK on the tww. Try not to overanalyse everything as you said to Minkey most symptoms could mean success or not.

More music for us this weekend we're at the Cambridge Folk Festival. Mixed music but great atmosphere. Evelyn spent yesterday meeting new friends (basically everyone around us whether they were interested in her or not) but I was much less stressed than RTOW as its not so crowded. She also looked ever so cute bopping away to the music in her pink crocs.

So better run.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sam, how are the injections going?

Edna, interesting how each clinic is different.  Ours just has clinic hours first thing in the morning.  It's first come first serve, but if you come early, you can still get to work at a decent time (depending when the dr comes in).  It does make early days though sicne i have to get up at 5am to get there for 7am.  Sounds like you had a great time at the music festival.  Sounds wonderful for your little girl.  

Minkey, how are you doing?  Am hoping you're feeling good signs.  NOt much longer for you.  Wishing you lots of luck for Wed.  Are you going to test early?

Anyone else scared to do anything during the 2WW?  Dh went out for a walk with Evan.  He wanted me to come with and I kind of wanted to (haven't been out of the house in a week!), but was scared the walking wouldn't be good.  Or more so, I'm worried since it's humid out and was told to avoid heat.  He'll be going out food shopping this afternoon and likewise, I'm scared to go with all the walking and standing on my feet.  The most I"ve done so far is stand for 45 minutes showering/getting dressed, etc and sat up all day the last two days while working from home.  Just don't want to do anything that I"ll be blaming myself if we get a bfn next week.  Anyone else feel like this or am I being completely paranoid and overdueing it?

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Ready - Hi hun, howz things? You're not being paranoid as I will be doing exactly the same as you. I am panicking about what I can and cant do for my little boy. Its going to be so difficult. Realistically, we are supposed to just carry on as normal, apart from taking it easy for the first 2 or 3 days, so a walk would probably be lovely, but dont tire yourself out. I think its things like vigorous swimming or running that would be a complete no no. Walking rounds the shops would be ok too, just dont lift any heavy shopping bags. Do you have those wonderful paper bags you always see them carrying their shopping in on American films? I think we should have them here in the UK, they would really help the environment. Sorry, I'm waffling.  Hope you get your  on test day.    

Keri - Im still sending you positive vibes. Keep strong. My Father (not my Dad because he sadly died 2 years ago) but my Father had a bad stroke on holiday in Alaska 2 weeks ago and I have been sending him loads of positive vibes to him over there and he is making good progress, and I have plenty to go around for your DH too.

Edna - Still no sign of  Here's an AF dance for you.  
[fly]                  [/fly]You do go to some lovely events. Nothing but street crime going on around here.  

Minkey - Hi hun, hope its not the dreaded witch. Positive vibes and fairy dust on their way to you too.   

A big  to Yoda, Samia and Becca - what's new ladies? 

Well I had my lining scan yesterday. A nice 10mm lining so ET is going ahead on Tuesday. I am incredibly laid back about it actually, its as though I've exhausted myself out before the actual event has even taken place. Perhaps I will just flake during my 2ww and wont have to worry about doing too much for DS as I wont have the energy. These tablets are making me very tired though. I could just curl up now and go to sleep. DS is having his 2nd kip of the day so all is nice and quiet for me to catch up with everyone on here. 

Take care.

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Samia - due to test on Wednesday

R4F - am so tempted to test early, yes, but will try to hold out as long as possible as really don't want to get an incorrect result - I understand that the HCG trigger injection I had can give a false positive if I do it too early.  How are you managing?   

Thanks Trish & Edna for thinking of me, Edna hope AF turns up very soon x

Really tires, so off to bed now - sorry for lack of any more personals

Minkey x


----------



## Samia

Hiya everybody,

Minkey all the best of luck for Wednesday, will be thinking about you 

Hi Trish, hope all goes well with ET you must be very excited now as not long now until you hopefully get a 

ready4Family,the injections are going ok just very stingy (specially the one with 3 ampoules in it) thanks for asking and no you are not overdoing it!! I blame myself for the m/c as I didn't take it easy as soon as I knew I was pregnant: still running around like a headless chicken  so you just carry on and let Dh do it all for you 

Edna my next scan is Monday and I hope everything is going ok. The only problem is I have no symptoms whatsoever apart from a bloated belly but that could also be due to the amount of sweet things I eat!!  Where is  when you want her hey? She's taking her time that's for sure  Hope she's not that far for you now  

 to everyone else,

Lots of love,

Sam  

P.S: here's a little dance for my follies:

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Trish, thanks for the advice.  If i went shopping with dh, he'd have to do all the lifting.  I'm always lugging in Evan's diaper and food bag and knowing dh, he'd forget so I'd just have to remind him (3 times).  Do you have anyone to help you out with your son during the 2WW?  Great news on your scan!  Best of luck to you on Tuesday.

Minkey, it is very tempting to test early.  I'm with you though and will not do a home test as our first fet it said negative, but we got a positive at the clinic the next day.  It was a day of being devastated that wasn't necessary.  Not much longer for you now.

Sam, glad the injections are going ok aside from the sting. I remember that sting so well.  At least it doesn't make the progesterone injections seem so bad.  Will you be using injections or suppositories?  I'm sure it's easy to do, but try and not blame yourself for you m/c.  Whatever happened would have happened no matter what you did.

Have been feeling really low this weekend and just want to cry.  First, I'm pretty sure this hasn't worked as I feel nothing and am having stomach issues (which most likely will lessen our chances).  Am also very sad because I'm not able to do things with Evan.  I got 45 min with him this morning when dh was showering but as soon as he came out from his shower, dh took him into the other room and ran around with him.  Sometimes men can be so insenstive.  Yesterday he took him out in the morning and then was supposed to be out for a couple of hours in the afternoon taking him shopping, but he calls me after his shop saying that he's at his paretns so they were out the whole afternoon.  Not that I expect him to stay inside all day with Evan but maybe a balance would be nice?  Is that selfish of me?  It just really shows how I'm going thorugh this alone.  Sorry for being so down (which I know does't help the situation as my stomach is so tense right now).  Just don't know who else I can talk to.


----------



## Samia

everyone,

Hope everyone has had a nice week-end: we did as the weather down here (worcester park, Surrey) was nice and sunny!!  So DH and I played tennis for a while on Saturday and Sunday which I quite enjoy after I get into it!!  It's all mental preparation really!! Don't want to play but once I start I enjoy myself!!  

ready4Family, chin up girl and I know exactly what you mean with men!!  They don't really go through IVF: they just give the   and for them that's it!!  No hormones no sniffing no injections no   no nothing so even though they try to be involved it's hard for them to understand us!!  And this is why I love coming here as I know girls here will!!  The other day I was writting something on here and DH was reading as I was typing and said:" why don't you tell me all this?"  Well, I said I do but half the time you don't listen so sometimes I don't bother!!    Try not to get too down about it all you can always come on here.    Scan to see how things are for my follies tomorrow morning so wish me luck

Lots of luck and hugs to everyone

Sam


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Ready4, sorry you're feeling low. The tww is hell. I'm sure your DH means well and is just trying to help as best he can but its obviously not what you need. I'd try and talk to him you need to get this sorted out so you feel less alone and have the support you need. I certainly don't think you're being selfish.

Sam, best of luck for tomorrow. If you haven't had any of the horrible symptoms thats good news and I'm sure it doesn't mean that it hasn't worked.

Minkey, its hard but you are right that the HCG jab could give you a false reading if its not out of your system. 

Trish, great news about your lining and that ET can go ahead on Tuesday. When do they defrost your embies?

Well had a great if exhausting weekend at the festival. Other than that little to report. Thanks for all your AF dances but they don't seem to be working. CD 36 and no sign of AF  

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Edna,

Here's another one


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, here's another AF dance for you          

Sam, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.

Thank you girls for your words.  You girls here make me feel not so alone.  Men are just so different.  Anyways, ended up going shopping with dh and Evan today (inside so heat was ok) and had a nice day.  Bought stuff so that always helps when feeling down.  My stomach is very sore from the issues I've been having with my stomach.  Almost feel like I've just finished ec again.  

Back to work tomorrow  at the office


----------



## Edna

What cool AF dances...thanks Minkey and Ready4.

Real bummer is though that its CD37 and STILL no AF  .

Bored now!


Edna


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

I had my scan today and the nurse who scaned me said she could see 3 follies on one ovary and 2 on the other. She said they were small but it was only after 5 lots of injections so she thought it was looking good.  Going back for another scan on wednesday morning so hoping that thee follies that are there grow and that some more appear.

Edna try not to think too much about AF she'll come when you least expect it (and hopefully VERY soon  )

Hope Minkey and ready4Family are both doing well, hi to everyone else,

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Minkey

I was up at 5.30am today - just can't seem to sleep, I have one day left, luckily we are out all day at my friends (Agatha's Godmother) so at least I am keeping busy today.

Got to go & pack up our stuff,  will be back later no doubt!

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Edna, am hoping that AF comes soon for you.  It's such a cruel trick how when you want it, it doesn't come.  If I remember correctly, at worst, it'll be a couple weeks right?  i.e. even if it doesn't come, you can return to the clinic?

Sam, good news on your scan. Good luck with tomorrow's scan.  Maybe even a few more will pop up.

Minkey, not surprised you can't sleep.  The end of the 2WW is probably the hardest.  Glad you have a busy day to keep you busy.  Best of luck for tomorrow.

Not much new here.  Only 4 more days until we test (Saturday), but I'm pretty sure I know the answer.  Still, I'm following all the do's and don'ts during the 2WW.  I put a post in the peer section, but maybe you girls know.  I've been avoiding saunas, hot showers (and even take cold ones), etc, but unfortunately we're having a heat wave here.  So, when I go to get my car at the end of the day, it's just like a sauna and it takes 10 minutes to cool down.  Anyone know if avoiding heat is just as important at the end of the 2WW or is it more the beginning when they're trying to implant?  It's so frutstrating and nerve racking cause this is one thing that I can't control.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies  

Just a quick update.

I now have 3 grade 1, 2-cell embryos safely on board.  They defrosted 8 pn embryos last night. Four didnt make it,  one was struggling and 3 were transferred.  We decided on 3 embies at the very last minute this morning, I didnt even know I could have 3 transferred. Anyway, it all went fantastically well and so now we start the dreaded 2ww.    We have 10 frosties left.  

Hope you're all ok and that everything is going great.   

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, great news that you have 3 embryos on board (we also put in 3 our first ivf..which was successful with Evan).  Bet you feel great to have them back home.  What are your plans during the 2WW?  Are you working?  Sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

Awwwwww thanks hun.  Yes, I do feel great to have them on board, finally. I will be taking it as easy as I can. My Embryologist said if I live at 100% just take it down to 90%. I'll take it down a notch lower to 50/60% though. I dont work - I'm a stay at home mum until DS is about 2 and then he can go to nursery (god help the nursery staff)  

Thanks so much for the tip about no heat. I was sitting out in the sun earlier. Probably not a good idea then. 

How are things with you? Are you still feeling low or have you picked up a bit? Everything's crossed for you on Saturday.  Why do you think it hasnt worked? I thought the same with my DS but I was wrong. Think positively yeah.

                            


Take care hun.
Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, what precious years you have with your DS (and hopefully another child).  I so hated having to go back to work after a year being with Evan.  My clinic told me to avoid saunas, hot baths, etc..so I assume that's all heat.  I think too that's part of why we should avoid exercise since it raises the body temperature. I'm srue the relaxing in itself did you good though.
The reason I feel as though it hasn't worked for us is becuase out of two bfps, I felt stuff (but the second bfp didnt' stay).  First one with Evan, my stomach burned for a few days.  Second one, I was very tired and my stomach felt tight.  It's only on my negatives that I feel completely normal (physically anyways).  Also, my stomach has been acting up so I've been getting bad stomach cramps (digestion related).  So I'm assuming that will limit our chances.  i think too I tend to be a little negative to protect myself emotionally from bad news.  Did you ahve symptoms wtih your son?

Well, I've been taking a long lunch hour so i should get back to work.  Lots of positive vibes for you.

Minkey, good luck again for tomorrow.


----------



## Samia

Hiya everybody,

ready4Family, please hun try and stay positive you can't compare (and I know you can't help it) any pregnancies because they are all so different!!  I didn't have a clue I was pregnant for the second time before  I miscarried so you see even if you've think you know what the symptoms are they might not always be there or the same! Hope this helps and     for saturday, xx

Edna, has AF turned up yet?  I hope so!! xx

Minkey all the best for tomorrow, we will be thinking of you hun, xx

Trish   and hope the heat is not too bad for you, xx

We spent the day at an open air swimming pool today and had a fab day, my back and nose are a tiny bit red!   But I love the sun and being tanned so all worth it. Got another scan tomorrow to see if my follies have grown.
Will update tomorrow, best of luck to all.

Hugs and  

Sam.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all doing well.

Minkey, glad you're keeping busy it does help the time pass. Hope you had a nice day. I can understand the not sleeping. I find it hard too when I've a lot on my mind. Best of luck for testing tomorrow. Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.

Sam, sounds like you're off to a good start, hoping your jabs get those follies developing really well. Glad you had a good day at the pool. We love swimming too and if the weather holds I'll be off to the Lido with Evelyn at the weekend. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. No news yet and CD38. I'm giving it 2 more days and I'm phoning the clinic. I've never had a cycle of 40 days before and am getting a bit concerned. Also on a practical note I don't have much Burselin left so need to pick up a top up.

Ready4, hope you're holding out OK. As you say the tww gets harder towards the end. I think Trish is right its direct heat thats the problem and I'm sure the weather won't have an impact. I know you're feeling negative about your chances but its not over yet and I hope you're wrong.

Trish, well done getting 3 lovely embies on board. Sending you lots of sticky vibes. You take it nice and easy now. I'm with Ready4 and a little envious of you being able to be a stay at home mum but as least I only work part time so I still get plenty of Evelyn time.

We had a lovely day today. I don't work Tuesdays and so got to go out and enjoy the weather. We had a picnic with friends. Evelyn was so happy as she had three older girls to play with and a big slide and climbing frame. Shes also been given some lovely (although second hand) clothes, lucky girl.

Anyway better get everything organised for tomorrow.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

HI girls,

Just checking in before I lie down and watch Canadian Idol (but duh, guess you don't get that in the UK...I'm sure you have your own version..actually didn't it start there?).

Sam, again I'm so sorry for your miscarriage.  Even if you didn't know up to that point, it must have been devastating for you.  Sounds like you had a great day today.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.

Edna, hopefully it is just direct heat that's the issue as my car was a complete sauna at the end of the day.  And it didn't help much cooling it off first since it was just as hot outside.  Sounds like you also had a great day.  I bet you treasure Tuesdays so you can spend the day with Evelyn.  Am hoping your AF comes soon.

Not much new to report.  Up until now I've had no appetite but I've had a full dinner and am quite hungry.  Maybe it's because my stomach is doing better today.  I've got my pill case as a countdown for our test date.  Don't htink I even want Saturday to come.

Well, off to bed to see who is kicked out of the singing contest.  Night all.


----------



## Minkey

OMG I got a positive HPT - well in fact two tests already today.  I can't beleive it, on the first go I have a BFP, I am in total shock & obviously delight


----------



## becca

hey minkey- go gal go congrates..we needed to see a ++++ 

you take it easy now hunnie !!


----------



## becca

r4f- keep logging on to see your posts..you keep that chin up...i know what you mean about being sort of let out ont he 2ww i did the same but your hubbie is only trying to give you peace and quiet.......but when your on your 2ww you feel alone so much...hormoanes ahy  .

so not long now.............. sat is that right??

trish- good luck on your 2ww x
edna-hope your ok hunnie x

anyone else ive missed....hope your all well

xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Minkey,  Congratualtions on your     you must be on cloud 9   have a happy and healthy 8 months

Shelley xx


----------



## Ashy

Congratulation Minxey - I had a feeling you would get a  

Here's to a healthy pregnancy.

Pauline


----------



## skiwizard

OMG... Minkey    that's fantastic news.  I am so pleased for you. 

Take it easy hunny. 

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Thanks for all you good wishes, I am still in shock I think!  Have booked a scan on the 21st Aug at the clinic. x


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, fantastic news!!!  Agatha is going to be a big sister!              Bet it'll take a bit to sink in.  May you have a wonderful pregnancy.


becca, thanks!  Yep we test saturday.


----------



## Keri

Congratulations Minkey on your BFP, just the news we need I think on here, some positive vibes and great news

Keri xx


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies sorry been awol  

firstly well done conrats to minkey   

my bloods came back fine my fsh was 6.5 ive asked ladies on this board is that good   i have never known my fsh ive just always assumed it good  what was yours??

i have my appointment 8th aughest and will be starting my ivf at end aug           

im trying to catch up on posts     

take care love nikki xx


----------



## Edna

Minkey,

BFP Congratulations    

Thats brilliant news...really brought a smile to my face after a rotton day. Heres hoping its the start of a good run for our thread.

lol


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I'm being really lazy I know with the PMs but, I just wanted to quickly touch base with you all and let you know that everything is ok with me. First day of PUPO is nearly over and it went without a hitch... or a twinge, or an ache or a pain. 

I'm feeling very calm.  I'm sure it wont last.  DS has been fairly naughty today, which is good news......................he's normally very naughty.  

Thinking of you Ready and sending positive vibes and fairydust by the lorry full.  Here's some to prove it.       

Love and hugs to everyone and thanks for thinking of me. 

Trish


----------



## Samia

Hi everybody,

Minkey   on your BFP wish you all the best for the next 8 months, I bet you must be over the moon, xx

Just a quick one to update you on my scan: it didn't go well: only 1 out of the 5 follies has grown to 10-11 mm  so they've upped my drugs to 6 ampoules(the max apparently) the lining of the womb is still very thin and they want to see what happen on friday.  If nothing happens then they'll turn it into insemination ( do you call it IUI? not sure..) and hope for the best!!!  Not feeling too great right now and  just wanted to say sorry to be so down.  

Love,

Sam xx

P.S: sorry for not doing personals xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's been so quiet over here today.

Minkey, has it sunk in yet?  Again, a huge congrats!  I'm sooo happy for you!

nikki, welcome back.  Not sure if we've met but I look forward getting to know you.  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcomming tx.

Edna, sorry for your bad day.  Hope tomorrow is better for you.  I'm still doing AF dances for you.   

Trish, thanks so much for your thoughts.  Glad you're staying calm on your 2WW.  Keep it up.  I laughed at your comment about your DS being only "fairly" naughty.  It's the age of discovery and testing!

Sam, don't dispair about your scan.  My second scan barely showed a change at all the follies and so like you, my doctor upped my stimming meds.  I started with 3 follies and almost had to cancel (or convert to IUI, just like you), but after 4 days of the higher meds, they ended up collecting 14.  So and crossing my fingers for you that the same will happen to you.  I know exactly how you feel hun.  Keep your chin up.

Last night after dinner and this morning after breakfast, I was starving...and I ate full meals for both!  It was so strange.  I know I'm grasping at straws, but can that be a sign of anything?  I need something to hold onto hope as I've been so negative this cycle.  Only prob is I ate so much today to get rid of the hunger and now I have a tummy ache.  Serves me right.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Thanks again for all of your good wishes, I really appreciate it.  

Samia - yes what you describe is IUI - that is what I have just had, so if you have any querstions just ask.  Lets hope the increased drugs help though & you won;t need it this time.

Trish - when is your test date, remind me?!

R4F - it could be a sign, I think anything that is out of the ordinary could be an indication.  It know how hard it is to be positive - I wasn't either but you never know      for you for Saturday, not long now.

Love to veryone else too.

Minkey x


----------



## skiwizard

Minkey  - I test on 14th August.   Howa re you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Enjoy your scan on the 21st when you see your little un(s)?

Ready - I feel for you I really do.  Its dreadful for all of us on this 2ww.  I didnt have any symptoms when I got pregnant with DS. All I had was a dragging low down AF feeling and that was all I had and so the shock I got when I tested positive.  Please hang in there. At least AF hasnt arrived which has got to be a good sign. Roll on Saturday.     You could always test early if you're feeling sick with anxiety. 

Samia - Hi hun. Lets hope Friday shows a different story. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It cant be good for you having to change mid cycle to something else, lets hope you're upped meds do the trick and you can carry on as planned.   

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Minkey, how you doing?  Does your clinic monitor you via blood work or do you just return for your first scan?  Am sooo hoping the hunger was a sign, although I don't feel it now.

Trish, you are right in that the 2WW is so dreadful for all of us.  I've actually never gotten AF before my test date.  I think the progesterone injections keeps it away as in a negative cycle it always comes about 4 days after stopping the injections.  I know some women do get AF during the 2WW so not sure if the suppositories are different or if its just that everyone is different  Although very tempting, won't be doing a hpt this time since our first fet I did one a few days early and it showed negative whereas the clinic showed positive the very next day.  It caused unnecessary upset.  Are you managing ok with DS during the 2WW?

Edna, is today a better day for you?

Sam, hope those follies are growing for you.  I'm sure the extra boost will help.

It's another extremely humid day today (mid to high 30s with the humidity) so the car will be a sauna the end of the day.  (I worked from home yesterday so at lesat avoided it one day).  Just so hope it doesn't decrease our chances. 

I keep reading the 2ww member diaries to see what others who ended up with bfps have felt during this time.  Seems as though most noticed something different.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.


----------



## becca

r4f- hey not long now !! keep checking on you xx
skiwizard-hope your ok as well

samia-i had the same problems my follies where ickle and they uped my dose and blow me i had some whoppers after.

everyone elsed i have missed HELLO XXXX


----------



## PaulaB

Minkey- I am so happy for you. Take it easy. Congratulations.Paula xx


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been absent without leave for a long time -

Keri - I am so so sorry to hear Stu's diagnosis.  I do hope that you both find the strength to fight as hard as you can for each other and your darling son as you move through the process of treatment and recovery.  I will keep you all in my thoughts and pray for you too.  Please let us know how you are when you can.    

much love, Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Imogen

Hi again  

Minkey - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months    

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen

Me again,  

Just to let you know my good news.
I had my little girl on the 20th July by c-section.  7lbs 2oz.
Mummy and daughter - and son  -   doing well.
Actually, Annabelle has really really bad reflux with loads of projectile vomiting, just like Rupert had, so have a feeling we are in for a very tough time, but just so happy to have her here that somehow we will cope with it  .  Have put post on birth announcements.

Hope it's okay to post this here - 

Keep the faith, it WILL happen.   

love to all,
Imogen, Rupert and baby Annabelle.x.


----------



## charlie1

CONGRATULATIONS MINKY!!!!

Wonderful news. Heres to a very happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

Hope we shall all be joining you soon.


LOL and enjoy!

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Imogen, wonderful news on your little girl!     What a lovely family to have one of each.  How is Rupert responding?  Hope you're doing well after the birth.


----------



## Minkey

Imogen,

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl     

What a wonderful addition to your family

Minkey x


----------



## Mish3434

CONTGRATULATIONS IMOGEN AND DH​
WELCOME TO THE WORLD​
    ANNABEL ​
Love Shelley, Sean, Caitlin and Littlebit xxx


----------



## Edna

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter Imogen. You must be delighted.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hows everyone doing? I'm so pleased its Friday with the whole weekend ahead of us, hopefully with nice weather.

Ready4, how you doing? Its T day tomorrow isn't it? Sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP.    

Becca, I think I'm a fellow Heroes fan, think its really good.

Trish, hows your TTW going? Hope you're not too stressed.

Sam,   just catching up on everyones news and wanted to say sorry that your scan didn't go well. I hope that the increased dose has done the trick and those follies have developed further and your linings looking better and that todays scan was better. 

Nikki, I'm no expert on FSH. I know that you need FSH to grow good eggs but too much is bad. Mines not been tested...yet. I think 6.5 is OK from what I've read elsewhere on FF. Very close to your appointment now you must be relieved to be able to get going.

Little news chez Edna. Still no AF (CD41 today a personal record). I know I'm not pregnant but still did a HPT today (just can't resist those peesticks) unsurprisingly it was negative. Then a quick trip to the clinic for more Burselin, needles and another sharps bin. I am really fed up with d/r. Not just the pin cushion on my thighs but the headaches and the sickness. I'm also feeling really negative about the whole process. My body doesn't seem to want to play ball and seems to have been completely messed up by the drugs so can't see how this cycle could ever be successful.

Sorry to be such a misery guts but needed to vent.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, sending you hugs hun.  I feel your frustration and worry.  What did the doctors say about not getting AF yet?  I've lost track, have you been d/r up until now or just waiting for a natural AF (or is this still from your last cycle that was stopped)?  I know with my pcos, I don't get an AF on my own due to cycsts and imbalance of hormones and only get one when on b/c or at the end of a tx cycle.  I'm so sorry for the delay you're experiencing and for having to go through the headaches and other nasty side affects.


----------



## Edna

Thanks for the hugs Ready4, they're needed. 

I didn't stop d/r when the last cycle was abandoned as the clinic said I could try again next AF. So d/r now for a total of 50 days, 34 using needles . The clinic seem pretty laid back about it all. If I don't get AF in the next 7 days then I can phone to go in for another scan. 

On the plus side I'm getting value for money from the drugs package and am really glad that I went for the all inclusive price  .

Hope you're OK and not going too  .

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

OH Edna, poor you hun!  The awful wait just to start and d/r for so long with all the side affects.  At least you know at worst, it'll be another 7 days and then you can be scanned.  

Sam, did you have a scan today? Am hopeing your follies are growing.

My big test day is tomorrow.  I've spent the past 2 weeks wanting this day to come and now that it's almost here, I'm dreading it.  It's better having hope that it's possible than the likelyhood of being devastated.


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

The waiting is hell isn't it? I know what you mean about dreading the big test...Sending you all the positive thoughts I can muster for tomorrow.

lol


Edna


----------



## Yoda

Hey

Been ages since I was on this thread but just had to pop in a say OMG!!! Minkey OMG


Imogen Congrats on baby girl     

Get you wow!!! Sounding very good indeed keep   

Edna & Ready for keep everything crossed for you guys and anyone else going through tx sorry just a quickie from me - I will try and keep up to date .  

Good Luck everyone  

Hugs Yodaxx


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone,

I'm very sad to say my scan went ok but they also did a blood test (osterodal or something) and after making me buy more drugs they call me at 5 pm at work to say that there's no point carrying on with tx: no IVF no IUI no nothing so fed up, in a bad mood and well NO BABY!! what can I say!! Been told to call on Monday for some kind of refund and talk to a consultant to see if there's a way forward!!  Right now I can't see a way forward and I need a way up (as I feel very down!!) Sorry but I needed to say...

Sam xx


----------



## Edna

Hi Sam,

 Poor you no wonder you're feeling down that so disappointing. Abandoning a cycle is horrible. But just because it didn't go your way this time doesn't mean that if you try again the next cycle will be the same. 

Did they say what your Oestrogen level was and why it was a problem? You certainly need to get some answers from your consultant. I'm sure theres a way forward.

Take care of yourself.


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sam

Im so sorry to hear your news.  It's not over yet though so try and keep positive, easier said than done, but its not the end. They would have said if it was, so there is still a chance of a baby but just not at the moment.  I hope you get some good news on Monday about an alternative route to your dreams. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Ready -   - absolutely everything crossed for you today hunny. 

     
                                               

Trish


----------



## Minkey

And me R4F - just came on to say the same thing

       
   

Minkey xx


----------



## Minkey

Samia - so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle - have they given you the reason for this? Big hugs to you honey    let us know what they say on Monday when you phone xx


----------



## Edna

Hi Ready4,

Thinking of you and hoping for a positive result.

                  

lol


Edna


----------



## GAIL M

Sorry been awol, still working all the time at the mo ,

just popped on quickly to say HUGE, HUGE congrats to Minkey,
absolutely delighted for you - have a happy and healthy 9 months

    

Phoned the Royal on Friday as AF arrived, so they are going to phone me on Monday to discuss when to go in for bloods etc for FET - can't believe we're on the rollercoaster ride again of IVF  

Got 2 frosties left, so think this will be the last chance for us.

Although will always be eternally grateful for having Kara so as they say "whats for you, won't go by you"!

Take care and will catch up soon,
Gailx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

What a horrible day over here.  

Sam, first wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear your news.  You must be completely devastated on your cancelled cycle.  WIshing you all the best with the appt on Monday with your consultant.  Hope he/she has some answers and what can be done next time to get good results.   

Bad news from me too as we got a  .  I'm just devastated (which is an understatement).  Although I'm not surprised, I just don't get it as we ended up with great embryos (7 and 8 cells and grade 1s and 2s), my lining was fine and I'm being given all the right hormones.  I am to return on day 2 of AF (so within a week).  We have 5 frosties left so guess we'll be doing that.  Just don't know what our chances are if the best embryos were used this cycle and there's a better chance to begin with with fresh vs frozen  I'm so depressed.    I look at our miracle evan and really wonder if he'll ever be a big brother.  I just so want to hold that newborn again in my arms.


----------



## GAIL M

Ready4family,

So very, very sorry,   , there are just no words  

Take care of yourself,

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Edna

Ready4,



So sorry for your BFN, honey, thats the worst news.

I think its about the right embryo fresh or frozen. Clinics don't always know and embryo grading isn't precise. So one of your frosties may be the one.

Take care of yourself.

love


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Oh R4F I'm so sorry to hear your news   .  Take care honey bun.

Minkey x


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say a big thank you to you all for all your messages. The reason why they cancelled tx was that the blood test for the hormone levels was low which they said could mean there was probably nothing in the follies so no point in doing IUI or IVF!!  I'm just so angry at them for not stimming me on the highest drugs from day one!!  Which they say they will do next time if I choose to do another cycle: but to be honest right now I think I need some time and relax: it's been such a rolleroaster!!

Ready4Family, hun I'm so so sorry   about your news and just like you I wonder if and when Aaliyah will be a big sister!!  

Love everyone,

Sam


----------



## skiwizard

Ready, sweetheart, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It made me cry to read how you long to hold your newborn in your arms. I can feel your longing - I have it too, as do so many of us on FF. 

Sadly, your two little ones just didnt feel they were strong enough. I pray that next time they will be. 

I'm thinking of you at this very upsetting time. We're all here for you.

Trish


----------



## PaulaB

Ready4 - I am so sorry. I cried too as i also feel that pain everytime ttc fails. I am thinking of you and hope that one of the frosties will be the one that works.


----------



## becca

r4f oh hunnie I'm so sorry really was hopping to see good news for you...
i really hope you get your wish soon !!!! why do you have to go back on day 2 ??
xx

samia so sorry about your abandon cycle.......good luck for next time xx


----------



## Mish3434

R4F,  Sorry to hear your news   love to you and your DH

Shelley xx


----------



## ready4Family

Thank you all for your messages.  I put on a smile in front of Evan but pretty much break down when he goes to bed.  Dh and i are fighting too as we feel so differently on this.  He's able to forget it and just look ahead and "if it doesn't work, oh well".  I can't do that as it's so painful and soo want another child.  On top of it all, my MIL (who I'm sooo close with and is normally an amazing support) basically came out and said to me to forget it and don't show tears infront of Evan.  It hurt me so much that she would think so poorly of me and that she expects me to be like her and her son (i.e. dh) who forget about bad things.  Sorry for ranting.  I know things will be better as we move ahead.

becca, our clinic has us start a cycle on day 2 of AF.  So if we can go ahead, we'd start the pills for fet on that day.

Am sending lots of positive vibes your way to all of you.


----------



## Minkey

R4F - You are totally right to feel this way, I don't blame you for breaking down when Evan isn't there - your MIL needs to be a bit more sensitive at the moment  .  Take care of yourself honey, we are here is you need us & all understand. xx


----------



## sanh

Hi I'm girlyp. 
Would love to join you lovely ladies. This is my 1st attempt after ivf nov05. 
I had ec 30/7/07 & due to test 13/6/07.  I'm going to post my amazing story of how my 1st miracle dd was created a year ago.


----------



## pingpong

..hi everyone - can I join you - we had embies; Peter and Cottontail put back on Thursday after FET - I'm on day 4 of my 2WW... this is back to back to last months failed attempt so fingers all crossed this time.

girlyp - look forward to hearing about your miracle first child!
We'll test about the same time!

xxx

pingpong


----------



## Minkey

Hi Girlyp & Pingpong - welcome both of you to the H4AM board, great to see some new faces.  Wishing you both lots of luck with your treatment     

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

  

So sorry that your family are being so insensitive. I really understand that the need for another child is intense and its so painful when a cycle goes wrong. I agree completely with Minkey that its perfectly OK and natural to be upset and to cry when Evan's in bed. You just need to do what you need to to get through this.

Be kind to yourself and use us as your way to vent.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi Girlyp and Pingpong,

Welcome to the H4AM thread.

Pingpong, great names for your frosties. Hope the tww is going OK.

Girlyp, always lovely to hear about miracle children. Hope your tww is going well too.

Minkey, hope you're feeling OK and not having any of the bad early pregnancy symptoms.

Hope everyone else is well. Just for a change nothing to report here. 

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

sanh, welcome to the thread.  Always great to chat with others.  Wishing you lots of luck with your ivf.  Would love to hear about your dd.

pingpong (cute name) welcome as well.  As said to sanh, it's great to meet others going through this as well for asecond time.  Your daugher looks like such a cutie.  Am hoping this fet is will make your dd a big sister.

Minkey and Edna, thanks for your words.  Makes me feel not so alone and that you girls here really understand.  My MIL was hurt when i said that you girls here are the only ones that really understand as she's read up all about this and knows every step that we're going though...but to me, knowing about the process and actually going through it are not one in the same (but I am so grateful for her for being there for us and wanting to know and understand).  

Minkey, btw...your second ticker looks great!  Bet it's hard to believe you added it.

Edna...am still dancing for you.  When will you go in to the clinic if it doesn't come?

Trish, how are you doing on the 2WW? When do you test?

Had a better day today (it's a long weekend over here).  Dh, Evan and I went out with our inlaws...had lunch and walked outside for a bit.  Feeling better...alhtough i did start to well up (briefly) when we sat next to a woman who was feeding her baby that mushy jarred baby food.


----------



## Samia

Hiya everyone,

Just a quick one to say   to everybody.  I'm feeling just about ok but got to admit I feel like ready4Family!!  DH just says don't worry about it if you relax and enjoy life!!! Whatever he means!!  Got an appointment with consultant next Tuesday to see what the next step is and everything else!!  My head is a bit full with sadness and questions right now so don't really know what I want anymore: very confused  .  Anyway just trying to enjoy my little girl and keeping busy.

Welcome to Pingpong and good luck for   and also welcome to girlyp and all the best of luck.

Ready4Family, I don't know what I can say that would make you feel anybetter apart from the fact that I'm thinking of you and hope we can both become mummies again soon xxx

Edna, still no AF? 

Minkey hope you're doing well any pregnacy symptoms yet? 

Hope everyone else is fine,

Love

Sam


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Hi Girlyp and welcome to the thread. Great to see some new people and a 2wwer. How are you doing? Any symptoms yet?

Hi Pingpong and welcome to you to. Ive chatted to you before, I think.  How is your 2ww going? Any symptoms yet? 

Ready - Hi hun, how are you doing? You must do what you need to do to get yourself through this. Cry if you need to and whenever you need to, as keeping it in will only make you rage inside. I know that feeling of longing when looking at another woman with a young baby. It's torture, it really it. We're all here for you sweetheart, and that's a promise. 

Samia - Hi hun.  I pray that next Tuesday brings you some good news and that you are given a way forward through this sadness you are feeling.

Edna - Hi hun. Howz things? Any news of AF yet? Any plans?

Well so far I have done 6 days of my 2ww and feel absolutely normal. I test on the 14th. I've no sore (o)(o), no cramps, no headaches, no nausea, no hot flushes......  Any encouragement ladies would be greatly appreciated as Im beginning to lose it here big time.  

Love to you all.  

Trish


----------



## Minkey

R4F -     I am probably jinxing things putting up the ticker & I hope you don't mind?  

Trish -       the 2ww is horrible

Samia -   to you too.

No symptoms yet except my boobs are still agony & I have gone up one cup size - got measured on Sat as I was bursting out of my bras!  I had terrible hypermesis (sickness) with Agatha which kicked in at 5.5 weeks so just waiting for that really, but hoping I will get off more lightly this time.  Just waiting for the scan really to check all is OK.

Love to all,

Minkey xx


----------



## Samia

Hi Trish,

Don't look for any symptoms the more you look for them the   you'll get yourself and I've said before all pregnancies are very different: and please it's only 6 days so still very very early.  My fingers and toes are crossed for you: and please carry on praying for me thank you.  

Take care and lots of love,

Sam


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, men are so different aren't they?  I often think it would be much easier to be a man since things wouldn't be as painful.  I'm wishing you all the best for next Tuesday and may they suggest something different in your next cycle so that your little girl will be a big sister.

Trish, thanks for your words.  It's so easy to say (and I myself had a hard time) but try and not fret over what you're not feeling. With Evan, I never had the nausea, sore boobs, cramps, etc..just a hot stomach.  Try and hang in there.  I know the 2WW is just torture as we so desperately want a sign that things have worked.  I'm thinking of you.

Minkey, I am so happy for you and it's wonderful to see your ticker.  Of course I don't mind.  For me, with FFs when someone gets a negative I cry with them.  When someone gets a positive, I'm estatic with them.  We all know how hard this challenge is for us so I'm thrilled you've overcame it, and to see a positive gives others hope.  Am hoping you don't have the sickness this time as they say every pregnancy is different.

Got a bad migraine which is either from the drop in hormones since stopping the progesterone (I always get a migraine the start of AF) or it's from lack of sleeping. Haven't slept well at all the last few nights (for obvious reasons) and then last night poor Evan was up throwing up.  Luckily he seems fine today so not sure what caused it.


----------



## sanh

hi everyone!
Can I join you? I'm due to test on 13.8.07 following ivf. I have a lovely 1 yr old dd.

fairyp


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

Sam - thanks hunny.  I always tell myself not to anaylse symptoms and normally I dont bother and havent done, but occasionally the urge just takes over, especially when you are feeling low, and I was feeing dreadful yesterday. I was watching Grease on Sky and I started crying when I tried to sing along to the songs. How mad is that.  I know its a classic but I dont think tears were necessary.  - talk about an emotional wreck. 

Anyway, I wont analyse anymore, I promise.  I did just want to post this strange episode that I had this morning. I woke up at 5am feeling very hot so I got up and had a tinkle and then tried to go back to sleep but everytime I closed my eyes and drifted off, I was woken up by a horrid rushing sensation through my head and stomach that made me feel nauseous. It lasted about 20 minutes, I'd say, and I then I must have just fallen asleep through it, but it was very strange. Any ideas anyone?

And of course I will continue to pray for good news for you next week. 

 to you for not smoking for 30 days. 

Take care hunny. 

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Hi fairyp 

And welcome to Hoping for Another Miracle.  Was your DD an IVF miracle too? 

 with your cycle. Speak soon no doubt. 

Trish 

p.s. if you want a ticker for your profile, I'm happy to help.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well this morning.

Sam, thinking of you and hoping that your appointment today gives you some answers and your way forward for the next cycle. As for your DH what can I say men are strange beasts.

Ready4, so sorry you're feeling rubbish. Migraines are hell. Hope you get well soon.

Trish, I think the tww gets harder as you go along. No symptoms doesn't mean it hasn't worked you only have to read the tww diary section to realise that every early pregnancy is different. Don't get too discouraged. As for your episode this morning no ideas it sounds very strange.

Minkey, glad you're feeling OK, with luck you'll stay well this time...I don't know much about hypermesis but because you had it with Agatha does it mean you will have it again.

Fairyp, I know you're on the tww too. Hope its going well for you.

I'm still waiting for AF CD45 today. If nothing happens this week then I've got to phone the clinic to arrange an appointment for a scan and bloods so they can decide what to do next. Feeling unwell from the drugs and very gloomy about the prospects of this cycle working out.

Hey ho little I can do but wait...and I'm so good at that  .

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

sanh, hello again.  Of course you're welcome.  Looking forward to getting to know you.

Trish, our emotions are in overdrive during this time aren't they?  Not sure about your morning experience but I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that it's a sign.  

Edna, thanks for the wishes.  Am not worried about the migraine as it's normal for me with AF.  And since I'm not preg, I can go back to popping the ibuprofen.  I'm so sorry the d/r is making you feel so unwell.  Am thinking of you in this long wait and am hoping AF surpirses you soon or the clinic will have a game plan of how to move forward.

Well I think AF came today (just spotting for now but it's been since overnight...plus the migraine is a sign).  So that means I'll be returning to the clinic tomorrow morning.  I already have a list of 14 questions to ask the doctor and thought of another in the car.  AF definitely came sooner than expected and it's funny that I almost feel like I want another day or two to 'grieve' over this past bfn.  But I think it's a good thing about moving on sooner rather than later.


----------



## sarahc

Hi gilrs do you mind if I join you?

I've been reading but hesitant to post as I have two beautiful girls - both clomid and now we are ttc number 3. we are leaving it till xmas before we look at clomid again, i have had a natural conception two years ago and maybe it will happen again? need to loose a stone - have lost a stone already which brought me to goal but would feel happier to be a bit healthier with myself before we touch clomid.

I will get to know you you all I'm sure

love sarahx x x x


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

Edna I can't believe AF still not here!!  My appointment is next tuesday hun and I got a lot of questions for them!!

Welcome Sarah and congrats on your 2 DDs hope you get baby 3 very soon.

Hope you're all well,

Sam


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

Hope you are all well.

Sam, oh obviously misunderstood I thought it was today...just blame the crazy hormones.

Sarah, your 2 daughters are beautiful. Welcome to H4AM. It certainly doesn't matter how many miracles you have just that you want another. Agree its best to get your body into shape before ttc again so best of luck. And as you say there's always the chance of a natural miracle. 

Ready4, I can't believe you're back on the txt treadmill so quickly. Its good too look forward and get on with it but these back to back cycles must be taking quite a toll on you. Best of luck for tomorrow.

Speak to you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Ashy

Hi Girls

Thought its about time I join in, I've been reading the threads for the past month or so after we decided to TTC #3.

DD was conceived naturally, DS was a Clomid miracle - conceived on our first cycle of Clomid.  

I was diagnosed with PCOS whilst trying for DS hence the Clomid.  AF ranges from 33 days to 80 days (once went without AF for six months!)

We've been trying naturally for #3, but we've got an apppointment on Tuesday next week (14th) to see about taking Clomid again.

Still hoping it will happen naturally.

Ashy


----------



## Minkey

Hello to sarahc & Ashy & welcome to the H4AM thread.  What gorgeous children you both have.

Well Agatha & I have just got up from a nap - she woke at 6am and asked to go back to bed at 9.30am - I thought I would have a sleep too (so tired at the moment) and the next thing I know it is 12.00!!

Sickness has started in the mornings, but it's not too bad yet.

Minkey x


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!
I'm all of a flutter, we have got an appointment back at the clinic to discuss going for number two on Saturday. Rosa was born as a result of D-IVF in July last year. We don't have any frozen embryos but we do have some frozen sperm (though I'm not sure how much). Any advice on what questions to ask? Also will they talk to us straight away about eSET? I'm not sure how I feel about that yet, what do you think about it?

Edna - when did Evelyn go blond?!!

Thanks,
Lizi.x


----------



## Minkey

LiziBee,

Hello - can't answer your questions really sorry but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck  .  What a gorgeous girl you have too.

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

sarahc, welcome.  What sweet girls you have! Wishing you all the best in your journey for expanding your family and looking forward to getting to know you.

Edna, looks like we'll have a bit of a wait, but then will be starting again.  When do you plan on calling your clinic if AF doesn't come?

Ashy, welcome.  Lots of new faces over here the past few days.  It's nice.  I also have pcos and don't even get an af unless I'm on the pill or after a failed cycle.  Lot of luck with your appt next week.

Minkey, sorry your getting the hard side affects of being preg.  Am hoping it's not too bad for you and short lived so you can enjoy the pregnancy.

Lizi, welcome as well.  Not sure about eSET, but I just went though an ivf cycle so let me know if you have any questions.  Good luck with Saturday's appt.

Well, I returned to my doctor today.  She said she was upset with the results but not devastated as she has hope for us.  She then asked if I had any questions and I showed her my paper and said "yes, 16 of them".  Bet she was sorry she asked (ha ha).  Anyways, she wants me to give my body a rest for a month and then we can try FET.  So, I'm on the pill for 3 weeks and then I just start the estrase myself (don't even need to go in for a scan) on day 2 of the next AF.  Then I return Sept 8th to check the lining and transfer should be mid Sept.  She said all our embryos look great (alghouth they can't tell if there are issues) so she's hopeful.  Feel a bit better after the appt and can move forward.  Don't really mind the month break either as it'll let dh and me enjoy the rest of the summer with Evan and do things with him.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quickie from me as I've got another committee meeting today.

LiziBee, Your little girl is so lovely you must be so proud. As for my unexpected blondie I always say I left Evelyn out in the sun and she faded  . In reality her hair just keeps getting lighter very odd as we're both so dark must be her Grandmas genes kicking in. Best of luck with your appointment. Not sure I have any brilliant questions for you. As for eSET we brought that up with our consultant and were advised against as we're doing FET with lower success rates.

Ready4, glad your appointment went well. I'm glad that you're having a break hopefully it will mean you are ready for your FET in September.

Minkey, sorry you're feeling sick but good that its not too bad. Really hope it stays that way for you.

Ashly, a big welcome from me too. Love the photo of 2 beautiful children.

Right must dash catch up properly soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## sarahc

Hi

thanks for warm welcomes.

a friend annonced her 4th suprise pg today - just brought up so many feelings and hopes. and caused a huge row with dh. i picked the fight really and not on a good day.
feelings high at mo as mil funeral tom and also our 5th wedding anniversary. I wasn't close to mil and am cheesed off it had to be tom, dh did ask if they'd move but no, so i feel a bit tearful that our special day will always be tainted and especially for dh. selfish i know but i can't help how i feel.

blah blah going to have an early night and get tom over and done with. it is sad and looking back on my post i look like a real cold hearted cow - don't mean it to sound like that. lots of emotions at mo.

still looking forward to my hols in 10 days - south of france.

had something strange today, my boobs are leaking, I am on day 36 of my cycle although have history of long cycles. they are tingly and leaking - never happened since bf? anyone else had this?

off to nosey about

love to all x x x x


----------



## pingpong

Trish - I was reading your entry on previous page and I had exactly the same experience after this FET - I did on  my first ICSI too - I reckon it's the embie implanting - so I am feeling fairly upbeat that it's worked!!!! Still very early days for both of us but here's hoping...xxxxx I'm gonna test on Monday - 5 days to go!!

Hi LiziBee - I went and had ESET for our first FET - only cos we had one in one vial - but this time we went for our last 2 in the other vial... my consultant said that as I successfully carried DD last time there wasn't quite as much risk associated with a twin pregnancy - so if it happens it happens.... how badly do you not want to have a multiple pregnancy??


SarahC - sorry about the row - hope you've now kissed and made up....

Pingpong
xxx


----------



## birthbaby

HIYA LADIES HOPE U ALL WELL

HIYA SARAH AND LIZ WE ON SAME BIRTHCLUBS JUNE/JULY HOPE U BOTH WELL GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TX 

THIS JUST A QUICKIE MY ELLIE POORLY SHE GOT TONCILIE"S OR HOWEVER U SPELL IT 

WELL I WENT AND PAID FOR TREATMENT TODAY WHEN I SINED CONSENT FORMS AND I START DOWN REGGING AT THE BEGINING SEP 

EDNA,MINKEY.R4F HOPE U ALL OK 

EDNA AF DANCE CUMING YOUR WAY 

[fly]                [/fly]

NIKKI XX


----------



## becca

HEY SARAH HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL TOMORROW FOR YOU.


HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE...SO TIRED TONIGHT I  WILL DO A CATCH UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS XX


----------



## ready4Family

sarahc, my heart goes out to you.  It's always hard hearing when others get pregnant naturally and so easily.  Makes it feel like life just isn't fair.  Don't blame you for being emotional at all.  So sorry about your mil and having such a sad thing fall on such an important day for you and dh.  I don't think you're cold and as you said, so many emotions flying by.  Hope tomorrow isn't too hard and maybe have dh take you out the following day (or when he's up to it) to celebrate your marriage.

pingpong, not much longer for you.  Am hoping the strange sensation you and Trish have felt are signs for both you.

birthbaby, your poor little girl.  Can they do anything to help or do you have to wait it out?  I hate it when our little ones are sick.  Great news that you start d/r in a few weeks.

becca, hope all is well with you.


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Miracleworkers 

Edna - Hi hun.  Wots happening? Surely AF has turned up by now!   What the hell is she playing at?  Perhaps you could see it as a good, beneficial delay, maybe its your body's way of talking to you.  It cant be doing much good for your sanity though.  

Ready - Hi hun.  How are you doing? Feeling a little bit stronger I hope, and more settled now that you have been to see your consultant and you're back on the meds again. I am thinking of you and I so wish that you get your dream in September. 

Sarah - Hi hun.    Im sorry your happy day is tinged with great sadness. I dont think you're being selfish at all though. Every year you're going to be holding back slightly in celebrating another year together because DH is going to be feeling upset. Such a shame, but, in time, Im sure the day for DH will be more of a rememberance day for his Mum rather than a sad day, and you'll be able to celebrate your anniversary with joy and it be filled with lots of fond memories of his Mum. 
Why did you and DH row at your friend announcing her 4th pregnancy? 

LiziBee - Hi hun.  Sorry I cant help with your questions but I wish you the best of luck in trying for miracle number 2. 

Ashy - Hi hun.  Welcome to H4AM.  I wish you all the best, too, in trying for miracle number 3.  Good luck with your appointment next Tuesday. That's my day test day.    

Pingpong - Hi hun.  How is your 2ww going? Fancy you experiencing the same weird queezy rush? I really hope its a good sign for both of us and not our bods playing tricks on us.  

 for testing on Monday.    

Birthbaby - Sorry to hear Ellie is unwell.  Hope she feels better soon.   with your downregging in September.  Not long now. 

Minkey - Hi hun.  How are you doing? Catching up on some sleep sounds like a great idea. I could do with some of that. DS seems to be waking earlier and earlier these days, just when I need some lie-ins on my 2ww he's up and about at 6.00am! 

Becca - Hi hun.  Howz things with you?  

Right I think that's everyone. Sorry if Ive missed anyone.

Girlyp - Hi hun.  How are you feeling? How's the 2ww going? Gone mad yet.    for test day? Are you having Bloods or dloing a HPT? 

Sam - Hi hun.  Are you feeling a bit better now? Not long now until next Tuesday.... I should know.   

fairyp - Hi hun? How's the 2ww going?   for test day? Are you having Bloods or doing a HPT? 

Still nothing much to report, the odd twinge, but nothing to get excited about.  Had another rushy, queezy episode this morning, but very mild and no where near as severe as the first one. Very odd. 

Take care. 

Trish


----------



## Ashy

Thanks all for your warm welcomes.

Just a quick question - we've got our appointment at the hospital on Tuesday but I'm secretly hoping I'm pg already - we've had one natural conception so it MIGHT happen?

Do you think I should do a HPT or just go to the appointment?  My last af was 11th July so CD 30 today and had blood streaked CM on CD17/18.  Also very bloated - but that could be the chocolate!

Ashy


----------



## Minkey

If you are in any doubt then I would test!!  Good Luck!

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, am hoping your odd quezy episodes is a sign!  Not too much longer now for you and with the weekend, the wait should go even quicker.

Ashy, definitely do an hpt if you're not sure as you've got nothing to lose and you'll know one way or another for your appt next week.  Wouldn't that be fantastic if you were?

Nothing new to report here.  I'm on the countdown again watching the bc pills go down one by one.  Wish I could stop the metformin since it has to be taken with meals and since we're not doing anythign active now with tx it would be nice not to have to sneak it if I'm out with others.  Oh well..if my dr said to continue then it's a small price to pay.


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks Ready  I hope so.  Keep taking those pills hunny.  

Ashy - I'd definitely test if I was you? What have you got to lose. It could be a BFP.  Let us know how you get on.

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Trish,

I think your funny spells are a good sign too    

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all OK.

Trish, I'm with Minkey, these spells are sounding suspicious. Everything crossed for you.

Minkey, hope you're feeling OK today.

Ready4, it can't be much fun popping pills when you know its not going anywhere. Hope you don't have too many awkward cover ups to do. We do go to some extraordinary places on this journey don't we.

Ashy, do that HPT test. You don't want to be in a position where you're worrying about the effects of taking hormones. A negative is horrible but at least you'd know.

Becca, hope you've get a chance to catch up on your Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's.

Nikki, So sorry that Ellie is unwell, tonsillitis is horrible. Hope she gets over it very quickly. Not long till September now, very exciting and scary. Thanks for the dance.

Pingpong, hows your tww going? Hope you're not going too mad.

Sarah, I'm not surprised your friends announcement brought up so much. I'm always delighted to hear about a pregnancy (even more so if its a FF one) but theres always that little voice saying "why her not me". As for having a funeral on such a special day I'm not surprised you're fed up, you certainly don't come over as cold hearted to me.

No AF for me yet and its CD 47  . As I'm still d/r so I think the drugs have been taking have had a bad effect on me and can't see this cycle going anywhere. Anyway its now been 2 weeks since I had to cancel my baseline and so I'm phoning the clinic tomorrow to arrange a scan and bloods and see where this takes me.

Wish me luck.

lol


Edna


----------



## sarahc

Hi 

Trish - we rowed just because really! Can't even remeber how it started but ended about my frustrations of not being able to say lets have number 3 and bingo. Or oh I've had a shock not used contraception and I'm pregnant? Oh how I wish. Dh is so relaxed about these things and unfortunately i am not
silly really it was really all our emotions about today boiling over and we vented them at each other. alls well now.

today was ok - i have a lot of regrets with my mil, didn't see her enough, didn't take girls over enough, no photos whatsoever of her and girls - just one of amy as a newborn with her. never fed or pushed a pushchair or helped bath either girl. have learn't a few hard lessons this last fortnight that i should let people in and especially family and these regrets are with me forever now. i feel very sad as she adored all seven of her grandchildren but she never did things with my girls that she did with the others. she couldn't drive and so getting the thirteen miles to us was a difficulty - her others live in same town, and I didn't take them over enough for things to happen.
i have another mil who brought dh up and will from now on make sure his family are a part of my girls lives.
waffle waffle

been to visit my friend who had a baby girl this morning - she's gorgeous and so pretty, it's number 2 for her has a little boy too - really pleased for her.

going to enjoy rest of my anniversary and look forward to our hols in 10 days

love to all - promise I'll do personals next time x x x x x


----------



## Samia

Hiya everybody,

OMG there are so many of us now you'll have to excuse me if I forget one or 2 

Trish, hope Tuesday is a good day for both of us, test day for you isn't it?  

Edna you must have the patience of an angel hun   I can't believe you've been downregging for so long   what is the plan of action if AF doesn't come? Hope it gets there soon.

ready4Family are you feeling better hun? I'm still feeling a bit S**t but have to put brave face on for DD who keeps on asking me when she can play big sister!!  

Minkey, hope you're not feeling too sick still and that it doesn't get any worst!! 

Sarahc, pingpong & Ashy, welcome and looking forward to knowing you all.

Been trying to keep busy and enjoying the weather but really only waiting for consultant appointment on tuesday morning to see what they say..... so not much to report.

Hugs to all

Sam


----------



## Minkey

Hi Everyone,

Trish - how are you today?  Any more funny spells? When is test day?  Early next week?    

R4F - glad to hear that you have a plan for your next treatment, it will be nice for you to have some time off, try to relax & enjoy yourself.  Hope you are doing OK? x

Edna - I can't believe still no AF.  Have you booked another appointment with the clinic?  You must be so frustrated. x


Samia - good luck with your appointment on Tuesday, not long now!

sarahc - hope you are OKJ & that you enjoy your hols.

Ashy - did you do a HPT

pingpong - how is your 2ww going - when is test day   

birthbaby -  

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned too!

We are going to give potty training a go tomorrow.  For ages Agatha has point blank refused to sit on the potty or loo, but this week she has been readily doing it, so we are going to bite the bullet.  Not sure how we will get on - wish us luck!

Have a fab weekend everyone!

Minkey xx


----------



## Ashy

Hi everyone

Still trying to catch up on the threads from yesterday!  I had a Pampered Chef party last night so spent all afternoon when I got home tidying up and then it was about 11pm when everyone went, so shattered today - didn't want to get up for work!

I didn't do a HPT - resisted although its very tempting sat there in the cupboard!  I think I am going to try and leave it till tuesday morning with FMU as I still feel that its will be a   absoluetly no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever except the needing to wee all the time!  

I am in work at 4.30am tomorrow morning so won't have time to do it then and DH is at work Sunday and Monday am so this is a good excuse for leaving it as long as possible!  I will let you all know if I crack before then!

Hope everyone else is well sorry I haven't done any personals but just trying learn who's who at the minute! 

Ashy


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sam, I'm the least patient person I know...which is why I've found all this waiting around hard. At least the weathers good and as you say you can distract yourself. Not too long till Tuesday now.

Minkey, good luck with the potty training. If Agatha's ready then hopefully you'll be OK.

Sarah, you do sound sad. I'm sure that your MIL took great pleasure in your girls even if you feel she wasn't as involved as she could have been. I'm glad that the funeral went OK.

Ashy, sounds like you had a very busy time, hope the party went well and you sold lots. Glad you've decided to do a HPT before your appointment. If you can wait as long as possible then you will have the best chance of an accurate result. 

Well phoned the clinic today and was given two options, firstly to abandon today and secondly to come in for another scan and bloods. I feel that this cycle is not going anywhere but am not prepared to give up yet so have booked an appointment for next Tuesday. Not feeling positive though.

Oh well speak soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, I can imagine what the d/r meds have done to you after taking them for so long.  Your poor body.  Wishing you all the best for Tuesday's scan.  You've got nothing to lose by going for the scan and you never know, they may have answers so you can carry on.  When I don't get AF, my doctor always puts me on birth control so that I'll get a period on that 4th week of no pills (and I'm on it this month when taking a month off).  Wonder if that's an option for you

sarahc, so sorry for the regrets with your mil.  It's hard since we cannot change the future but you're doing good moving forward and changing things for your other mil.  Try and not feel guilty.  As you said, she loved her grandchildren and distance makes it hard to keep up the visits as often as we'd like.  Hope you're able to celebrate your anniversary when you and dh are up to it..maybe on your holidays.  

Sam, it is often so hard to keep strong infront of the little ones when we're hurting so much, isn't it?  Can imagine too if your DD keeps asking when she'll be a big sister.  I'm feeling a bit better since seeing my doctor on Wed as she was reassuring.  Am hoping you'll also feel the same when you have your consultation and can continue moving forwards trying again.  

Minkey, as you know, the wait is soooo hard, but at the same time we'll take advantage and do things with Evan that I wouldn't otherwise be able to do if on the 2WW.  Good luck with the potty training.  Sounds like she's ready.  Let me know if you have any pointers.  Evan will tell us when he's going poopy but when i ask if he wants to go in his potty, he always respods "no..in my diaper".  How you feeling?

Ashy, good idea to leave the hpt test until close to your appt so it'll be most accurate (and I know the feeling of wanting to put off a test). Oh my...you go to work at 4:30am  What do you do?

Nothing new to report here.  Now that the 2WW is over with negative results, I've been running around with Evan (he loves to chase me around the table and then we both 'collapse' on the sofa).  So guess on the positive side, I can do that with him again and it's wonderful hearing he laughter the whole time.


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quickie from me because the in-laws are here, the cons is sending me for a HSG to decide if we can just do DI or if it has to be IVF again. So a bit of a non-event, however I'm still really excited that things are moving.
hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Ashy

Me again

Seems like Tuesday is a busy day with appointments on here.  Hope its good news for everyone.

The party was good just didn't have enough time to speak to everyone.  Got lots of free stuff though!  

Ready4, I drive coaches on a Saturday.  Our European Tours leave early on a morning so I pick people up and take them to meet another coach to take them to Dover!  Its good when it works! Only thing is you have to get up really early and they keep us there till lunch time.  

I did a HPT and it was a  

TMI coming up -  I don't think I've ovulated yet this cycle as no increase in CM although its hard to determine CM from the product of   !  So really deep down I was prepared for a BFN just really hoping it would have been a BFP!

Going to do some overtime for my sensible job - I work for an accountant, and as I'm off on holiday after Wednesday I need to get all the work done for the month!  DH wants to watch a horror film so it suits me to sit and work as they aren't really my thing!

Hope everyone is ok.

Ashy


----------



## Yoda

Ashy 

So sorry toots . Thinking of you and DH

XX hugs YodaXX its not easy...


----------



## Samia

Just lost a big long post!!

AF has arrived today to close a long chapter on this cycle of IVF and now have to wait for tuesday to see what is the next step if any......

Sorry had done personals but too PMT to start all over again so   to everybody and lots of hugs

Sam


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lizi, glad to hear things are moving ahead for you.  Can I ask what you mean by DI?

Ashy, sounds like you have an interesting job on Saturdays...but too bad you have to start so early.  I'm sure it's a very long morning for you.  So sorry to hear you weren't preg after all...but at least you know so you can go ahead with treatment.  Glad you won't feel too bad doing overtime for your acct job with the alternative.  I'd be right there as I love horrors, but know they are not everyone's thing.  Good luck on Tuesday.

Sam, so sorry you're still feeling so bad.  Wishing you all the best for Tues and hope you feel better moving ahead.  Let us know how your appt goes.

We took Evan to the zoo today so this saturday was definitely better than last Saturday when it felt like our lives were turned upside down with the bfn.  Doing a lot of reading about ivf and it's amazing how many factors are involved...some of it just starting at getting a normal egg from the woman.  I think I should read less cause it's discouraging.


----------



## Minkey

Samia - big   to you hun sorry AF arrived.  Let us know how you get on on Tuesday xx

R4F - glad you had a good day out at the zoo - I bet Evan loved it too - Agatha is a big fan!  Don't read too much it can really scare you - that is what I did when they told me I had PCOS and I totally panicked when I had no need to x

Ashy - sorry you got a BFN - but I guess now you know & can get on with your cycle - best of luck to you x

Edna - good for you for not giving up on the cycle!  Keep us posted    

Yesterday's potty training did not go smoothly - we didn't have any accidents but that is because it appears she has amazing bladder control & held her wee in all day rather than do it in the potty.... she went form 9.20am - 12 without going when we put a nappy on for her nap.  She wee'd in that & then went from 1.30pm - until 5pm again holding it in, she was so desperate at 5pm she wet herself    So while it's great she has good control it's not quite the point!  We are trying again today, I think maybe she is not sure how to let go if that makes sense?  

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

We tested this morning and   ...............we got a  !!!!!
       

We have tested 2 days early  but we're going to keep positive..... PUPO.  

Trish


----------



## PaulaB

Trish thats fabulous. Really hope all is well and you can have a wonderful pregnancy.Paula x


----------



## skiwizard

Awwwww........... thanks alot Paula 

Take care hun.   

Trish


----------



## Edna

So pleased for you, Trish thats fab news. A positive HPT is much better than PUPO (love that phrase).

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

Minkey, poor Agatha. You might be right about not knowing how to let go. It must be a bit new and scary for her but I'm sure she'll get the hang of it quickly. Love her new picture what a pretty girl.

Ready4, so glad you had a good day out with ds and dh. As for the miracle of getting pregnant and having a baby the more you read the more you realise how amazing it is. Try not to be discouraged, our doctors have much more experience in this field and are making advances all the time.

Sam, I hate that losing posts feeling. Happens far too often to me too. Everything crossed that Tuesdays consultation gives you a way forward.

Ashy,   sorry for your BFN. There's always that hope isn't there. Still at least you know where you are for your consultation on Tuesday. As you say its a big day for this thread.

Lizibee, Hope you had a nice weekend with your inlaws. Sorry your consultation didn't result in anything definite but even if there are more tests to do at least you are moving forward to no2.

Nothing to report here a very quiet weekend catching up with chores and things.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Trish,

That is FANTASTIC         I am so pleased for you - I knew those funny spells were a good sign!  

You have made my day!

Minkey x

PS - what is PUPO?


----------



## Yoda

Weheeyy Well Done Trish XXX         

Hugs YodaXX


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Trish        

Minkey, PUPO is Pregnant until proven otherwise  

Love and     to all, I know I don't post on here much anymore but I do read everyday and wish everyone the same luck I've had 


Shelley xx


----------



## pingpong

Trish - HURAH - thought you're funny symptoms were v.positive YIPPEE.. 

BFN for me I'm afraid.... getting back on the horse for September though!

xxx

pingpong


----------



## Edna

Pingpong,

Sorry that its   for you  . 

lol


Edna


----------



## Samia

Trish,     on your      wishing you all the best.   

Pingpong       

 everybody, we've had a lovely week-end and I'm slowly starting to feel a better thanks for all your lovely messages.

 and lots of love and  

Sam xx


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, love the new picture of Agatha!  What a sweatheart!  You're right in that reading can be dangerous.  Sorry about the potty training.  It's amazing how strong they are if they put their minds to it.  It is all new to them since normally they just go in their diaper.  Evan knows when he's going poopy but I wonder if he knows when he's going pee pee.  Hope each day gets a bit easier.  Wish I had advice for you but Evan has no interest (unless we put bear on the potty first..then he wants to sit too...but doesn't know what to do).  I think PUPO stands for 'pregnant until proven otherwise'.

Trish, amazing news!!!!        A huge congrats to you!  You must be over the moon.  Your strange episodes did seem like a sign.  Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.  You give me hope too about FET cycles.

Edna, thanks for your words.  You're right...it truly is a miracle.  Am hoping you get your scan soon.

pingpong, so sorry for you negative.  I know how you feel and it ain't easy.  Am glad you're looking ahead.  Maybe we'll cycle together.  Will you be doing frsh or frosites?

This is probably silly but was feeling really sad tonight.  Every night we feed Evan, then he watches his movie while dh and I eat, and then we play with him before his bath.  He'd mix between reading, playing with toys and running around.  During my past 2WW, he ran around with dh a lot since I couldn't.  Well now I realize that he's so used to it, that it doesn't even matter if I'm there as he just wants to run around with dh (and only with me if dh isn't there).  Makes it feel like it's my turn with Evan when I pick him up from school until dinner and it's dh's time with Evan after dinner onwards (he does the bath too).  Am feeling really sad that he does't need me around.  I'm sure it's all the hormones talking (or the huge chnage from being on hormones to stopping) and I'll feel fine in a day or so.  Just feeling really sad now and like I miss Evan.  Silly, I know.


----------



## birthbaby

hiya girls

sorry i been awol i got toncilitus now ellies has gon and now i have it but i got a ear infection with it aswell   

trish congtats hunny xx

ping pong so sorry hinny  


minkey hows things  

edna has af cum yet?

lizz,sarah,shazz,paula,samia and ever1 else hope u all ok  

r4f
my dd was born of a fet of the same eggs from  my bfn ivf cycle and i only had 3 frostie babies on ice only 2 survived the thaw and apparantly i had the 2 best put back on my ivf   obvious NOT!!!!!   wish u all the best hun  

well im off to the docs in a min take care girls  

xx nikki xx


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies 

Pingpong - I am so sorry hunny to hear your news.  I am gutted as it was you who gave me the strength to continue feeling positive about it all as we were both experiencing those weird episodes and you were feeling so good about things which made me feel good too.  I am so upset for you.  I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the best for next month. 

Ready - thanks sweetheart.  I know how hard it must seem for you at the moment, honesty I do. And how kind and strong you're being with my news.  I wish there was something I could do to make it happen for you. But I can pray, cross everything and make wishes every day and make it that next time you get your wonderful    Re how you're feeling - It's not silly at all Ready. You are still feeling a huge sense of sadness and perhaps you're a bit more sensitive than normal which are the hormones still. Give it a little time and Evan will realise you're there too, he was getting used to you being in the background a little while you were on the 2ww, now he's got to get used to having you around 100% again. Have a good old cry and let it all out. You will feel so much better.  

Yoda - thanks hun. Very sweet of you.  How are you? I hope you had a lovely weekend. 

Minkey - Awwww thank you so much.  They were weird werent they those episodes.  Had 3 of them during my 2ww. I wonder what they were. 

Samia - thanks hunny.  Hope you're feeling alittle happier about things now and looking forward to your appointment tomorrow.  

Shelley - Thanks hun.  How are things with you? Did you have a good weekend? 

Edna - thank you sweetheart.  I just cant quite believe it yet.  I hope you had a good weekend, albeit a quiet one. 

I didnt ring the clinic today. I thought I would wait and test tomorrow (official test day) and then see if things are the same and then ring. It makes more sense. Not feeling anything much, perhaps a bit queezy this morning but then I'm not eating much at the moment. My apetitie seems to have gone missing. 

    to you all. 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

nikki, so sorry you're not feeling well.  Thanks for the encouraging words about fet after a failed ivf.  Really shows that it is just a matter of finding that right embryo and it's often a guessing game for the doctors.  Hope you feel better real soon.  It's awful being sick and so much harder when you have a little one that still needs being taken care of.

Trish, thanks for your words.  It's funny, but if say my BIL and his wife were to announce they were preg (i.e. naturally) then I would find it really hard news to take.  BUT when it's a FF, it's different.  When someone gets a negative, I cry with them.  And when they get a positive, I'm truly estatic with them.  We all know the struggles and pain we go through so it's a miracle when we hear of a BFP.  Thank you for your words about my sadness with Evan.  Trying a second time also makes it really hard since there are sacrifices with our toddler.  Does your clinic do a blood test or are you to test yourself on your official day?  Definitely sounds like things are happening in there with your queeziness and lack of appetite.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready - thanks hun, that's so lovely of you to say.  I cant help think it must be difficult for you too though when youve longed for it for so long. We have been through alot together you and I and kept in touch frequently over the past months consoling each other when we both had our BFNs. Lets hope your BFP is next.  God, I hope so.  

I felt very guilty on my 2ww as I really wanted to pick up DS for a hug, or race around the house after him with 'the claw', or push him around the garden on his truck, but I couldnt and I just sat and felt selfish. I cant do all those things yet, really, but I am doing a bit more with him each day now and it feels so good having one of his special cuddles when I scoop him up in my arms. 

I will test again tomorrow and if its still a BFP I will ring the clinic and let them know. They will then book my scan.  I decided yesterday I wouldnt be doing a blood test. I really dont want to know yet what's going on inside, with having had a 3 embryo transfer, as it could be so different in 4 weeks time, which is when I will have my 8 week scan. So I will just wait and see how many little miracles there are then.  I did the same when I was pregnant with DS. I didnt _want_ to know until the day of the scan.

Exciting and scary all at the same time. 

Bye for now. Thinking of you.   

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Kel  hun on your wonderful    

WEY HEY!


----------



## Mish3434

Kelli, congratulations on your          lovely to hear of the positives

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Pingpong, sorry to hear of your BFN, take care of yourself hun  

Shelley xx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, everyone, i havent been around for ages, i am soooo  pleased to come on and see all those    its really cheered me up 


I start sniffing on saturday, so i am really pleased to be starting again, not sure if any of you remember me but i have got 1 dd from our first ivf cycle and we have since had 1 frozen cycle and 1 fresh cycle so this will be my third cylce trying for a second miracle, so fingers crossed!!!!!


hope everyone is doing ok!!

take care, leannexx


----------



## Minkey

pingpong - big   to you for your BFN. xxx


----------



## Minkey

kelli - congratulations on your BFP    

leanne - hello! good luck to you with this new cycle!

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Kelli, a huge congrats to you!         It's wonderful to see so many second miracles over here!

Trish, thanks so much for your caring words.  Unfortunately we all know the pain of a BFN, so hearing of BFPs from FFs gives the rest of us hope.  Sounds like the guilt of not being able to be with our toddler as normal over here.  It's funny too since we're so causious and yet those that get pregnant naturally don't give it a second thought and continue on lifting, running, etc. Glad that you're able to do a bit more each day.  The cuddles are the best!   I see your point for waiting for the blood work.  We also implanted 3 with Evan's cycle so know how you feel.  Wishing you all the best.  The second miracle thread is nice since with the cycle ones, FFs seem to come and go but over here, it's easy to keep in touch throughout your pregnancy. 

leanne, how exciting that you're starting soon.  So sorry for your past attempts (we've done a few trying for a second too) and wish you all the best.  Is this a fresh ivf for you?


----------



## Ashy

Hello again

Sorry for no personals, trying to do my hair and overtime and come on here!

Just wanted to say congratulations to everyone who has got a BFP over the past few days, and sorry to hear about the BFN's.

Good luck to everyone with an appointment tomorrow, there are a few of us and I'm struggling at the moment to keep up with everyone!

I'm nervous about my appoinment - don't know why as I've done this all before.  Just wondering what they'll ask me, if anything!  Also keep wondering if I'm being greedy TTC #3?  I've got two lovely healthy children and part of me keeps thinking I should think myself lucky and stick with the two we've got?

Oh heck, guess its pre appointment nerves?  At least DH can come with me this time - when we were TTC Thomas I went to all the appointments alone.

Will try to pop back on later

Ashy


----------



## Edna

Kelli,

Many congratulations on your BFP    

Thats brilliant news.

Have a happy healthy pregnancy.

lol


Edna

PS. Send some babydust my way please  .


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all OK.

*Ashy*, best of luck for tomorrow. I only get nervous if its something important and what is more important than family? So I think your nerves are very understandable. I also think that the first cycle your protected to some extent by not knowing how good or bad it will be but second time round you know. I'm sure you'll be OK and great that your DH can come too.

*Ready4*, sorry you're feeling so down. I'm with Trish I think its the hormones combined with your sadness over your BFN. Your ds needs you. I find Evelyn occasionally plays "favourite parent" even now. She loves us both and I think its just how shes feeling at the time. It doesn't mean anything.

*Leanne*, so pleased to see you back here. Best of luck with the sniffing.

*Trish*, I'm sure your HPT will still show BFP tomorrow but I'm still thinking of you. I understand the happy / scared feeling. I think its entirely normal. Hey life is going to change completely again (but will still be great).

*Nikki*, oh no poor Ellie, its horrible when our babies are sick and to get one thing after another is just miserable. No AF for me yet. Hope your trip to the docs went well. Let us know how you get on.

*Sam*, glad you had a nice weekend. Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow.

No news from me. Still appointment tomorrow so I'll at least know where I am. I'm trying to be positive at least if I have to abandon I won't need to have an injection tomorrow night and may even have a nice glass of red wine. Hmm.

lol

Edna


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone  

Kel   on your   wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Ashy hun try not to feel guilty about how you feel and wanting a third child, good luck with your appt

Minkey and Trish hope pregnancy is treating you well amd that you are not feeling too unwell.

ready4Family hun please don't worry about DS not wanting you he does kids adapt very well and during your 2ww he did and now he needs to go back to how it used to be just give him a bit of time and when they play together try and get involved too.

Edna what's up hun still no AF? Have they given you a date for your scan yet?

Leanne, welcome back, nice to meet you and all the best with your cycle

Pingpong  

Well I've got my appointment tomorrow and I'm now just looking into moving house.

 to anybody else I might have missed.

Loads of   to all,

Sam


----------



## Edna

Damn, shouldn't tempt fate by saying I'm trying to be positive. 

Just been reading through my emails and one of my ante natal group has just announced the birth of her 2nd. I knew she was due any day but hoping to have my 2nd BFP before she popped (one of my ways of dealing with her pregnancy has been by saying me next). I am delighted that all is well and that her new daughter is safely here but that little green monsters back with avengence. Why do we have to go through this...? Lifes a B***h isn't it?


Edna


----------



## skiwizard

Just wanted to say   Sam for tomorrow.


----------



## Samia

Thanks a lot Trish


----------



## ready4Family

I know tomorrow is a popular appointment day so just wanted to send good wishes to you all.

Ahsy, you are NOT greedy for wanting another!  I used to ask myself the same thing and as others have pointed out, those that conceive naturally don't consider it greedy for wanting more than one child so why should we  Our little ones just give us such joy that to expand our family is such a dream. We all deserve it just as much as the next person.  Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  The nerves are normal as this is something so important.  Great that dh can come.  I know the feeling as all our cycling this time I've also gone alone (unless an appt fell on a weekend which didn't happen too often).

Edna, thanks for the note.  I think you and Trish are right in that it is hormone changes in combination with a BFN.  Even though we're on hold for a month, it's all I think about (aside from Evan). And you're right..Evan does yo yo from me to dh and back again.  Hope your appt goes well tomorrow and you get answers on what's next.  Sorry you're feeling so down.  You turn will come.

Sam, thanks also for the note.  The 2WW is so hard second time around because we have to take just an observing role with our little ones.  Good luck for tomorrow.  May the doctor's have suggestions for why things didn't go as planned with your bloods this time and positive feedback for your next cycle.

Trish, am thinking of you too with your test on your official day.


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

Well, my 2ww is now officially over. 

We tested again this morning and got another  so I guess I can now happily say that 
I AM A PREGNANT WOMAN  ........WEY HEY! ​
          

Thank you all so so much for your support and encouragement and for helping me get through my fertility journey safely with my sanity still intact. You've all been amazing and I love you all.  

Trish  ​


----------



## ready4Family

Yah Trish!  Amazing news!       .  As said before, am just so happy to hear your news and it's always wonderful hearing when a FF gets a BFP.  Hope you'll keep posting here and keep us updated on your progess.


----------



## skiwizard

Of course I will, Ready.  I'd be happy to.  

I definitely intend to keep an eye on you all and will be watching for those wonderful  's - including yours next cycle.    

Trish


----------



## Minkey

Trish,

Congratulations!!! I am so pleased for you    

Minkey xx


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone,

Well I don't know what to say as it would be too long to write(we were in there for nearly 1 hour!!) but here's the outcome:

They want to monitor my FSH for the next 2 months, start clomid on my next cycle(just missed it with this AF) and they will monitor me to see if I ovulate, follicles and all that!!  They don't think they've done anything wrong medically(of course they would say that!!) and that IVF isn't really for me.  What I've asked is for them to send my notes to my GP who will read them and see if he can recommend me to another clinic.

I feel a lot better now that I've vented some of my anger but still very disappointed: and to make matters worst: went to give my blood this pm to be told they can't take my blood as I've had acupuncture in the last six months!!  So basically I can't help but feel like I've just been wasting my time in the last couple of months and that it keeps on going!!

Oh well sorry for that post...

Love

Sam   

P.S: Congrats Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, thanks.  It's you girls that keeps me going.

Sam, I've never heard of not being able to give blood because of having acupuncture (esp such a range). I feel so bad for all your frustrations and disappointment.  That would be good news though if you ovulate with the clomid.  Wishing you all the best and hopefully all you'll need will be the clomid.  Good idea too to get another opinion.

It's funny...I'm supposed to be relaxing now waiting for our Sept go, but I can't get rid of this knot in my stomach.  Don't remember if I wrote it at the time or not, but at our last negative, my MIL meant well, but she basically sent me an email putting me down assuming that I'd be constantly crying infront of EVan and told me to 'pull it together and forget it and move on' (without even talking to me or dh to find out how I was taking the news...which is what really hurt me...that she thought the worst and that I was being a bad mom).  We exchanged emails and there were hurt feelings in there. Well, this whole time she's been my rock to get through this...along with all of you over here.  We've always been the best of friends.  We've since 'made up' but I feel like things aren't the same and like I'll never be able to talk to her again about it.  She said I could when i asked her afterwards, but still feel like it's not the same (My own mom is very sick with MS and so doesn't even know we're going through this).  This is really taking a toll on me and I know if I dont' get rid of this knot, that we have no chance for our fet to work (i.e. if my stomach is tense and upset).  And dh being a guy and his own feelings on trying for another (which is little and he's not nearly as emotionally involved) it's hard.  Hope you girls don't mind me complaining  but I always feel like i can pour my heart out to you girls.  I really hope things will move ahead and things will be normal with my MIL and me again. Don't know what I'd do without all of you.


----------



## skiwizard

Ready - you parcel up that knot and you send it to me and try and I'll untangle it for you.  

In other words: you talk all you want hunny about how you feel, how DH feels, how your MIL feels. Its so good to talk..... and rant and moan, and analyse and rant and moan and analyse.......... It does wonders for the mind, body and soul. 

You cant start your cycle next month all churned up inside......... so let it out. We're all here for you. That's what Fertility Friends are for. 

Trish


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Ready4, Trish is right this is a place to vent your feelings, we'll always be here to litsen. Its still early days after your BFN so I'd be surprised if you weren't feeling churned up inside. Give yourself a break and some time to get over it. As for your MIL I think you're still angry with her tactlessness and I'm sure as you have been so close before you'll be able to work on your relationship and rebuild your trust in her. You just need to keep talking. 

Sam,   big hugs from me. Sorry your appointment didn't give you the answers you need. I would definitely look into other clinics, as you know they do all approach this differently and you may have more joy. As for not being able to have bloods taken after acupuncture my gut tells me thats rubbish. After all don't many FF ladies use acupuncture to get through txt and they must all give blood...

Trish, your BFP is brilliant news. So pleased for you. Now you need to look after yourself for the next 9 months.

A quick "me" update. As I type this I'm drinking that glass of Merlot that I promised myself yesterday, so yes I've had to abandon this FET cycle too. The appointment today went pretty much as I expected. I'm still not satisfactorily down regulated. In summary theres action in both ovaries and lining is too thick. Its better than it was at my previous appointment but still not there. Basically the clinic advised me to stop taking the drugs give my body a rest and then try again. No answers to my question of why, they think its just one of those things and are hopeful it won't happen again. So back to waiting but focusing on maybe trying again October / November. I'd really like another "go" before the end of the year, any other thought is just too depressing. So I'm feeling rather down at the moment and in spite of the clinics views wondering whether I'll ever get my body to respond to the drugs to give me the chance of another baby.

Sorry to be so glum...  


Edna


----------



## Minkey

Edna - so sorry that you have had to abandon this cycle   , it must be so disheartening & frustrating.  I totally understand you wanting another go before the end of the year. I know how hard it is but you must try to be positive - your body has done it before with Evelyn and it CAN do it again.  Enjoy that Merlot my dear xx

R4F -   to you too - this is the place to talk & vent, that's what we are all here for. xx

Trish - are you still on   !!!

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Ashy

Trish and Kelli, congratulations on your   's.

Minkey, hope your feeling ok and that the sickness doesn't get too bad this time. I was terrible with DD, but a little better with DS.  It still got me though but I found that as long as a ate something pretty much all day I felt much better.

Edna, sorry you've had to abandon your cycle.  The glass of Merlot sounds like a very good idea.

Sam, sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for, perhaps a new clinic will bring a new start for you?  I was looking at the giving blood thing and if it was done by the NHS and you were given a certificate then you can give blood, if not you have to wait six months!  Stupid  but I guess they are covering themselves by saying this?  Good luck with the Clomid.

Ready4. take the time to relax and look forward to your next treatment, I've never done IVF/ICSI/IUI so I can't say I know what your going through but I do belive that being relaxed gives you a better chance of conceiving.  I'm not close to either my Mum or Mother in Law - neither of them know that I'm having fertility treatment!  Or that I had it to conceive DS!

My appointment brings good news - I've been given the Clomid again, hopefully it'll work like last time although the consultant just thinks that we were very lucky it working first time!  In fact he was a bit abrupt but we got the Clomid so hopefully we won't have to see him again!  I have to start it with my next af but I explained to the nurse that could be anytime between now and the next five months - so if its not here by Day 40 (next Monday) I can ring my GP for provera?? to induce af to get cracking with the Clomid.  We go to Ireland on Tuesday for two days so going to wait till we get back before I ring if af not here by then.  The nurse was lovely and explained everything - much better than last time.  I've got the form for day 21 blood test and I really feel like we're getting somewhere and will hopefully be pregnant by Christmas - if things go to plan. 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - I'm just getting used to this!

Ashy


----------



## Samia

Hi girls,

Thanks a lot for your lovely messages, I now hope clomid can give me a little help....  Edna i don't know if I made sense earlier but what I meant with giving blood is that I give my blood on a regular basis but because I've had acupuncture in the last 6 months I need to get some sort of certificate from the acupuncturist that says they are registered under the british something or another( Was too annoyed to listen: just thought i've just wasted my time coming here with DD asleep in the car!!)

Ready4Family oh darling I just hope you can take some time off for a little while and hopefully things will fall into place with your mil don't force things hun, all the best 

Trish again congrats hun 

Minkey how you feeling?

Ashy brilliant news on the clomid, I guess if I need some advice you're the one to ask?

Hello to everyone else

Sam xx

P.S: Edna how's the wine? Bottle finished yet?


----------



## Ashy

Sam

I'm no expert on the Clomid!  Although I believe we were very lucky it working first time last time.  I did suffer some of the side effects but DS is more than worth it.  Just wanting to get a move on with the Clomid although got to wait for   or get the provera.  I'm off work after tomorrow until after the Bank Holiday - only going in on Saturday for a few hours - so might wait a few more days to get the provera and take this holiday as time to relax with DH and DD and DS rather than concentrating on TTC.  

Any questions or need an ear to bend either message me on here or PM me, will answer asap.  Not promising I can answer your questions but will do my best 

Pauline


----------



## Samia

Thanks a lot for that Pauline and enjoy your break.  I'm also on leave from last friday to the 6 th of September and have just been told we'll complete the sale on our new house on the 3rd of September so   some good things coming my way for once  

Love and hugs

Sam


----------



## aweeze

New home this way! ---------------------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108311.0


----------

